#ubuntu-beginners 2010-08-02
<tenach> Is xfce able to remember window locations like GNOME?  It seems to not by default, and it's getting rather frustrating to have every window start aligned to the bottom left corner of my screen.
<sajith> sajithkd
<sajith> logout
<sajith> exit
<sajith> quit
<paultag_> Morning, all
<JoeMaverickSett> yo! morning paultag_
<paultag_> morning JoeMaverickSett, sup
<JoeMaverickSett> paultag_, i'm cool! how do you do?
<paultag_> JoeMaverickSett: sheeeeet, pimp'n ain't shitt today my brotha
<JoeMaverickSett> paultag_, =D
<paultag_> :)
<drubin> paultag: getto?
<paultag> drubin: ghetto
<paultag> drubin: and fsck() yes
<drubin> lolz
<drubin> what ever floats your boat
<paultag> :P
<DarkNemesis> anyone seen bodhi?
<DarkNemesis> !seen bodhi
<ubot2> I have no seen command
<DarkNemesis> party pooper
<DarkNemesis> @ubot2
<DarkNemesis> anyone here?
<shpongle> DarkNemesis, hey there
<DarkNemesis> hi
<shpongle> DarkNemesis, what's bodhi?
<DarkNemesis> bodhi.zazen
<DarkNemesis> ie they used t be here i think
<uRock> I haven't seen him logged in lately, you may want to try PMing on ubuntuforums.org
<DarkNemesis> i need to get a bit of help
<DarkNemesis> on the forums ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=671604
<DarkNemesis> it gives a guide to secure ff
<DarkNemesis> i am doing this
<DarkNemesis> but
<DarkNemesis> i have issues
<DarkNemesis> not me personally
<DarkNemesis> the DansGaurdian thing
<DarkNemesis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/472211
<DarkNemesis> thats the error shpongle
<uRock> If you post in the thread, then he may respond to it. Or one of the other security brainiacs.
<DarkNemesis> i need to make it ULTRA secure as there are folk who want to hem me
<DarkNemesis> where is this server based?
 * uRock scratches head, "I don't know."
<paultag> hey drubin
<Silver_Fox_> Hello
<paultag> hey Silver_Fox_
<paultag> Silver_Fox_: just updated more on my site
<Silver_Fox_> Which version paultag  ?
<Silver_Fox_> Mobile or Normal ?
<Silver_Fox_> paultag,  Pretty good read -http://tinyurl.com/34s9kes
<paultag> Silver_Fox_: pault.ag
<Silver_Fox_> Though I still prefer smashing mag for news
<paultag> Silver_Fox_: yup, good stuff
<paultag> Silver_Fox_: http://pault.ag/ <-- added "feed"
<Silver_Fox_> *sigh.. so reliant on javascript....
<paultag> suck it :P
<Silver_Fox_> Apparently I need to allow it to navigate
<paultag> JS is still the only way to go  right now
<Silver_Fox_>  ;)
<paultag> Yeah, you do
<Silver_Fox_> I know I do
<paultag> it's 2010
<paultag> let's just use it already
<Silver_Fox_> I shall allow some of it
<Silver_Fox_> k
<Silver_Fox_> Oh right,  jquery
<Silver_Fox_> =)
<Silver_Fox_> Nice work
<Silver_Fox_> I like it, very clean
<paultag> danke
<Silver_Fox_> Form and function perfectly married
<paultag> thanks :3
<paultag> And, on that note, I shall go to starbucks for lunch
<paultag> I'll bbl
<paultag> always said that in my head as bibbel
<paultag> I'll bibbel
 * paultag whoosh
<Silver_Fox_> Goodbye
<duanedesign> Silver_Fox_: howdy.
<Silver_Fox_> Hello duanedesign
<Silver_Fox_> =)
<duanedesign> anything exciting going on with you?
<drubin> paultag: I agree with Silver_Fox_ there
<Silver_Fox_> I love it when people agree with me ;)
<Silver_Fox_> And hey drubin
<Silver_Fox_> =)
<hobgoblin> drubin :)
<drubin> Silver_Fox_: Happens so rarely>?
 * drubin is bouncing around before he needs to goout
<Silver_Fox_> Most of the time infact, I tend to look at things differently i guess
<drubin> adds paul.ag to his javascript allow list
<Silver_Fox_> Which can be useful for starting discussions
<Silver_Fox_> drubin,  Are you like me , in that js is blocked everywhere by default?
<drubin> Yes
<drubin> damn straight.
<Silver_Fox_> WIN
<drubin> and flash, and java
<Silver_Fox_> +1
<Silver_Fox_> Well flash is going anyway so one less thing to block
<abhijit> hello
<abhijit> anyone can help in this issue?
<abhijit> after removing kde i followed istruction here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome then i started to get pgadmin3 and coldeltie relocation error. all details here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1542391
<abhijit> HELP
<IAmNotThatGuy> abhijit: you can swith among KDE and GNOME. you know that?
<abhijit> IAmNotThatGuy, yes. you first visit my issue on forum so you can know more.
<abhijit> bin1010, can you help me?
<abhijit> not its 3rd day. and nu one helps me! :'(
<IAmNotThatGuy> abhijit: I cant really find a solution as I had never done anything like that before.
<abhijit> IAmNotThatGuy, :(
<IAmNotThatGuy> I have KDE too but I use the switcher during the login session
<IAmNotThatGuy> Inever tried removing it
<abhijit> IAmNotThatGuy, ok
<IAmNotThatGuy> I never*
<abhijit> hmm
<abhijit> IAmNotThatGuy, but no one helps me! :'(
<bihari> well i wants to connect my SAMSUNG set with my ubuntu
<IAmNotThatGuy> you googled about this problem?
<IAmNotThatGuy> bihari: your samsung mobile?
<bihari> SGH-B520
<abhijit> IAmNotThatGuy, yes. no success.
<bihari> The set name is SAMSUNG SGH-B520
<IAmNotThatGuy> bihari: try wammu
<IAmNotThatGuy> abhijit: I think you have to recover it
<abhijit> IAmNotThatGuy, how?
<abhijit> hello duanedesign
<IAmNotThatGuy> idk whether you can do it or not. Is there anything you backed up?
<abhijit> IAmNotThatGuy, yah i can take backup.
<IAmNotThatGuy> abhijit: you read this?? "It's possible that the commands might remove some other packages you have since added to the default and want to keep. If that's the case, keep track of which packages those are and reinstall them. Your settings should still be there. "
<abhijit> IAmNotThatGuy, i installed all pacackages. i reversed that command. but no success.
<IAmNotThatGuy> aww :(
<IAmNotThatGuy> phillw: you are there??
<paultag> drubin: thanks :)
<drubin> You owe me
<paultag> drubin: What for this time?
<paultag> fixin my crap software?
<drubin> Evening you have to enable Javascript on a website a Fairy looses its wings
<IAmNotThatGuy> paultag: you read what abhijit told?
<paultag> drubin: haha awww
<drubin> every*
<paultag> IAmNotThatGuy: where?
<IAmNotThatGuy> above your head :/
<paultag> drubin: Well HTML5 is not around just yet
<IAmNotThatGuy> in this channel paultag
<abhijit> paultag, after removing kde i followed istruction here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome then i started to get pgadmin3 and coldeltie relocation error. all details here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1542391
<paultag> drubin: and I love AJAX so much
<IAmNotThatGuy> abhijit: he can scroll up :P
<paultag> Cool
<paultag> sec
<abhijit> cool?
<abhijit> :'(
<abhijit> IAmNotThatGuy, :D
<IAmNotThatGuy> lol
<DarkNemesis> hi, i am tryig to crack the password for the wikileaks file "insurance .aes256" are there tools avaiabe to pool all the words from wikileaks.org to use those  words as brute force attacks?
<paultag> DarkNemesis: thought about that, and there are 2 problems
<paultag> DarkNemesis: 1) That's technically not legal, and you won't get help here
<paultag> DarkNemesis: 2) It's very secure. You won't brute force that without MASSIVE computing power
<paultag> DarkNemesis: People have clusters that can hardly decrypt that level of security
<paultag> abhijit: sec. I'm still thinking
<paultag> DarkNemesis: it's out there so if the head of wikileaks is killed or something they give out the password
<paultag> DarkNemesis: keep the file around, the password will get released soon, I think
<abhijit> paultag, okki
<paultag> DarkNemesis: plus, if you decrypt it, the US goverment would most likely shoot you
<DarkNemesis> paultag wel. i'm safe
<IAmNotThatGuy> lol
<DarkNemesis> i'm not in emeria
<DarkNemesis> emerica
<abhijit> imerica
<paultag> DarkNemesis: Neither was Che
<DarkNemesis> [so called cus eminem lives there]
<DarkNemesis> or should that be ob-erica as obama is dictaror there
<DarkNemesis> paultag i stand no chance breaking it
<DarkNemesis> i just want to try
<DarkNemesis> someone said it was impossible so i have to try
<paultag> DarkNemesis: I mean, you can try, but you won't get help here. The UK is as bad as the USA
<DarkNemesis> paultag, do you not not have any idea where i might ask?
<paultag> DarkNemesis: I know you are on a Telewst ISP, and they are UK
<DarkNemesis> nope
<DarkNemesis> wrong
<paultag> It's not actually
<paultag> ~sara@cpc5-sgyl30-2-0-cust61.sgyl.cable.virginmedia.com
<DarkNemesis> lol ahh i love my distributed netwrk
<paultag> DarkNemesis: Ah, so you're proxy'ing?
<DarkNemesis> vpn
<paultag> Using a proxy is against network guidelines DarkNemesis
<DarkNemesis> nope not if you have sasl
<paultag> that's not true
 * abhijit is watching and waiting....................
<paultag> the only exception is the EFF's Tor
<drubin> paultag: you would love rails.
<DarkNemesis> yup... i have vpn to a server
<drubin> just putting it out there
<paultag> drubin: I do love rails
<drubin> paultag: \o/
<DarkNemesis> and on the server i have tor
<drubin> got a cool project I want to work on.
<paultag> DarkNemesis: neither here nore there
<DarkNemesis> clever huh?
<paultag> DarkNemesis: not really
<DarkNemesis> lol
<DarkNemesis> i'm pulling your leg
<DarkNemesis> sorry
<paultag> DarkNemesis: now i'm going to have to ask you try and get help cracking elsewhere
<paultag> DarkNemesis: try a blackhat fourms. Won't get much help around here
<paultag> abhijit: I'm not sure, this is quite the odd issue
<paultag> abhijit: sec.
<DarkNemesis> mmk
<abhijit> paultag, ok
<paultag> abhijit: I'm at a lost. That's a very odd error, and I'm not sure. It looks like you removed one of the libs that another lib depended on, and it did not figure it out ( not in the dependecies )
<paultag> abhijit: You might have to go through and install / remove each one of the things you removed before, and report it to Debian
<abhijit> paultag, omg! then i prefer fresh reinstall!!! :D
<paultag> abhijit: haha yes, but we need the bug report :)
<abhijit> paultag, i submitted bug on luanchpad
<morri> hi .
<morri> just now before i restarted thelaptop something stranghe happened#
<psychicist__> hi
<morri> http://paste.ubuntu.com/472292/
<morri> just one minute to another it happened and after reboot it was fine again..
<psychicist__> I'll have a look at it now
<psychicist__> this looks like a very serious kernel bug
<psychicist__> related to the usb subsystem
<abhijit> paultag, after removing kde i followed istruction here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome then i started to get pgadmin3 and coldeltie relocation error. all details here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1542391
<abhijit> paultag, sorry it was not for you
<paultag> no worries
<psychicist__> morri, maybe you can file a bug for it at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu
<morri> ok I'll do that
<RealEyes> i have security questions
<RealEyes> is there any easy way to secure ubuntu?
<pedro3005> secure in what way?
<RealEyes> from hackers/crackers?
<pedro3005> a server or desktop?
<RealEyes> desktop
<RealEyes> The program 'root' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<RealEyes> sudo apt-get install root-system-bin
<RealEyes> Is this good or bad?
<pedro3005> how did you get that message?
<RealEyes> i typed in 'root' lol
<zkriesse> RealEyes: where
<zkriesse> In terminal?
<RealEyes> yes
<RealEyes> i want to learn learn learn
<IdleOne> !noroot
<ubot2> We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<IdleOne> !root
<ubot2> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<RealEyes> so ... having no root is a good thing? :/
<IdleOne> RealEyes: you don't need root. Lesson 1 complete.
<paultag> +1 IdleOne
<IdleOne> RealEyes: yes, Ubuntu locks the root account
<RealEyes> Lesson 2? :D
<paultag> RealEyes: yes, for sure, you say you want to secure your install, don't give access to everything down to the kernel level by enabling root
<IdleOne> you don't need it, when you do need root privs you issue commands with sudo
<paultag> RealEyes: re-learn lesson #1 after messing up :)
<paultag> +1 IdleOne
<IdleOne> RealEyes: That was lesson two.
<RealEyes> #? :D
<IdleOne> the rest will come in time :)
<RealEyes> 3*? :D
<zkriesse> RealEyes: what sudo does is grant you a temporary pass to be GOD on the system
<RealEyes> i realize.
<RealEyes> do i need to configure sudo?
<paultag> rather then being god :P
<paultag> RealEyes: it should be enabled for users in the @admin group
<RealEyes> http://www.gratisoft.us/sudo/man/sudoers.html ?
<zkriesse> Hello imgarysmith
<IdleOne> RealEyes: no need to configure sudo
<paultag> %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<paultag> yeah, it's set up for admin group by default
<IdleOne> RealEyes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<imgarysmith> ubuntu-artwork
<imgarysmith> heya zkriesse
<IdleOne> paultag: if I had a nickel for every time someone asked about root....
 * zkriesse gives paultag some tea... Sugar?
<zkriesse> IdleOne: +1
<paultag> IdleOne: darn skippy
<paultag> zkriesse: quite alright, no need to ruin good tea
<RealEyes> I'm having tea :S
<RealEyes> GREEN.
<zkriesse> lmao
<zkriesse> Green tea is the bomb!
<imgarysmith> eww tea
<zkriesse> imgarysmith: tea is better than coffee
<imgarysmith> paultag theres no sure thing as good tea
<imgarysmith> zkriesse coffee rules
<RealEyes> where did you guys learn more about the bash shell?
<IdleOne> tea may be better for you but I believe that is exactly what makes coffee better
<zkriesse> !bash
<IdleOne> !bash
<ubot2> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<zkriesse> haha IdleOne gotcha
<IdleOne> !cli
<ubot2> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<imgarysmith> can i ask a question?
<zkriesse> !ask
<ubot2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<IdleOne> imgarysmith: only 1
<IdleOne> :)
<zkriesse> lol
<imgarysmith> idleone then i have already used it up :(
<zkriesse> lol
<IdleOne> indeed
<zkriesse> imgarysmith: Ask away..don't listen to IdleOne he's cranky
 * zkriesse pokes IdleOne 
<imgarysmith> is there a place to download the default ubuntu theme so i can edit it
<IdleOne> You can put in a request with the IRCC and see if they will allow another
<zkriesse> !theme
<ubot2> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<IdleOne> imgarysmith: packages.ubuntu.com will have the source
<IdleOne> not sure what the name is though
<imgarysmith> i want to make my own theme but i want to keep the default as a basis
<RealEyes> how quaint
<imgarysmith> cant find it in packages
<zkriesse> hello satamusic
<morri> i ahve got a nice theme looks a bit like basic windows 95
<morri> was in the default package in the options i think
<kohlers> hello, got no more youtube playback in totem player. anyone may help ?
<Silver_Fox_> Hello
<kohlers> hello
<satamusic> hello zkriesse
<kohlers> so there's nobody here who could help?
<IdleOne> kohlers: without more info on what you may have changed (updates,apps installed) it will be hard to help
<Silver_Fox_> kohlers,  What is the query?
<satamusic> gotta go-
<kohlers> "there has been an error"
<Silver_Fox_> Where, when, how did you get that error?
<kohlers> within totem i tried to playback a video from youtube
<kohlers> the search results display an image allright but to have the video playback "i lag permission"
<kohlers> it's a german version so i don't know if you can handle the output...
<kohlers> Der Ort konnte nicht geöffnet werden; möglicherweise besitzen Sie nicht die notwendigen Zugriffsrechte, um die Datei zu öffnen.
<kohlers> that's what it says...sorry i come here but the german channel is a bit busy right now...
<kohlers> google gave me this: Bug 430159
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 430159 in totem (Ubuntu) "when I try to watch youtube, I don't have the rights to do that?? (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/430159
<kohlers> :) so how do i get that fix done? just perform an update ? (am i really THAT retarded?)
<IdleOne> kohlers: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<kohlers> okay...thx for first...I got to check out some more things here....cya
 * Silver_Fox_ is away: I am still watching
 * Silver_Fox_ is back (gone 00:32:50)
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-08-03
<Jibe> hey guys, I'm having a problem installing Ubuntu onto my netbook, I'm trying to install it from a usb drive, but it seems like it doesn't recognize the hard drive in the netbook, anyone else have this problem? Or a potential solution?
<zkriesse> Specs?
<Jibe> its an HP mini 1000 Intel Atom N270 processor, 512MB RAM, Inetl Graphics Media accelerator 950
<Jibe> I'm trying to put Ubuntu 10.04 Netbook edition on it
<paultag> sec Jibe
<paultag> Jibe: I'm on the HP Mini 110 N270 right now
<paultag> Jibe: are you sure it's a mini 1000 ?
<paultag> Humm, but I have a gig of RAM
<Jibe> yeah, I might have pulled up the wrong specs, I just got it from a friend
<paultag> Jibe: are you on the USB stick now?
<Jibe> no, I'm on a different computer
<paultag> Jibe: can you boot it up next to you?
<Jibe> but it will boot perfectly from the stick
<paultag> Jibe: Just so we can start poking around
<paultag> Jibe: that's good :)
<paultag> Jibe: that means we can see if the drive is there or not according to the linux kernel
<Jibe> yeah, its a start lol
<Jibe> how would I go about doing that?
<paultag> Jibe: sudo hdparm -i /dev/sda
<paultag> Jibe: that will let us start looking at the hdd
<Jibe> ok I did that
<Jibe> got a whole bunch of options
<paultag> what does it say
<paultag> Are you sure they are options?
<paultag> Jibe: try sudo hdparm -i /dev/sda | grep Model
<paultag> Jibe: give me the first string
<Jibe> i.e. -a get/set fs readahead
<paultag> wtf
<paultag> are you sure you typed that accuratly Jibe ?
<Jibe> first line of that second command: hdparm - get/set hard disk parameters - version v9.15
<Jibe> yeah, it's accurate
<paultag> you did -i /dev/sda ?
<Jibe> yeah
<Jibe> sudo hdparm -i/dev/sda
<Jibe> right?
<paultag> Jibe: no
<paultag> Jibe: space
<paultag> Jibe: -i /dev/sda
<paultag> Jibe: copy commands verbatim :)
<Jibe> well frak
<paultag> yahum
<Jibe> ok now first line is: HDIO_DRIVE_CMD(identify) failed: Invalid exchange
<paultag> Huzzah
<paultag> OK, let's dig deeper
<paultag> that might be your usb disk
<paultag> Jibe: ls /dev/sd*
<paultag> Jibe: is there an sdb ?
<Jibe> it gives me /dev/sda and /dev/sda1
<paultag> Well that's not fun
<paultag> Jibe: sudo lshw
<paultag> Jibe: there's going to be a lot there
<paultag> Jibe: find "storage", and tell me what the name of the drives are
<paultag> look for "-disk"
<Jibe> ok I found -disk
<paultag> What's it's name
<Jibe> logical name: /dev/sda
<paultag> ( description: )
<paultag> ( product: )
<paultag> ( vendor: )
<paultag> those are the 3 I'd like right now :)
<Jibe> description: SCSI Disk
<Jibe> but I don't see a product or vendor
<paultag> >:(
<paultag> that means it's a USB drive, I think
<Jibe> there's a vendor under -volume which is in -disk, which is MSDOS5.0
<paultag> Jibe: You might be SOL. I'd look into replacing the HDD inside the computer. If it's a mini 110, it's easy to change
<Jibe> yeah, its size is only 7638Mb
<Jibe> yeahhh, the thing is this is supposed to be the new hard drive >.>
<paultag> Jibe: I'd say an upgrade is in order -- a $50 netbook ain't too bad.
<paultag> Doh :/
<Jibe> but thanks for all the help!
<paultag> Jibe: sure. Sorry I could not help more :)
<zkriesse> Hey DarkNemesis
<DarkNemesis> hi
<zkriesse> How goes it?
<zkriesse> Or should I say, switchgirl
<darknemesis> it goes well
<zkriesse> very nice
<zkriesse> What happened to "switchgirl"
<zkriesse> I liked it better
<zkriesse> hey hobgoblin
<zkriesse> How goes the war against Middle Earth?
<hobgoblin> slow
<zkriesse> lol
<hobgoblin> how are you zkriesse - all well I trust
<zkriesse> doing fine
<zkriesse> Excited actually
<hobgoblin> cool
<zkriesse> Gonna be dog sitting my grandparents dog for five days at their house while they go on a short trip
<hobgoblin> got some holiday have you?
<zkriesse> Yeah it's gonna rock
<unclemacsback> Any ideas? HP deskjet 3930 printer- head moves like its prininting, just no ink- works OK on xp
<zkriesse> Work out with the weights and the treadmill, computer stuff, run the block with Ozzie (the dog) and stuff
<hobgoblin> unclemacsback: generally hp will work - have you tried reinstalling it
<unclemacsback> hobgoblin- it's usb and I just plugged it in - do you mean reinstall the drivers?
<hobgoblin> if you just tried plugging it in, try going to sys- admin - printing and add it there
<unclemacsback> I've got 10.04 netbook - in system there is "printing" but no "admin" - I rightclick the printer icon but there dosn't seem to be any category for drivers. Under thecategory "hardware drivers" it states something like "there are no drivers installed for this computer"
<hobgoblin> unclemacsback: then add printer - I shoudl think there is some way to do so in printing
<unclemacsback> Yeah - that makes sense. I'll try it/thanks-mac
<unclemac> Hobgoblin - you there?
<hobgoblin> just about - first thing in the morning - sorting the day
<unclemac> Where are ya?
<unclemac> Look, I just wanted to tell you it worked. I reinstalled and alls well- I've been workin at this a while. You've got a friend in San Diego/mac
<hobgoblin> nice to get a reply and thanks
<hobgoblin> morning tenach
<tenach> Hello hobgoblin
<tenach> How goes it hobgoblin ?
<tenach> Hello swoody
<zkriesse> SWWOOOODDDDYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!
<zkriesse> argh
<zkriesse> not enough O's in that
<hobgoblin> pretty good ty tenach - have a week at home :)
<hobgoblin> morning swoody
<tenach> hobgoblin, That's pretty sweet
<swoody> heya hobgoblin :)
<swoody> hobgoblin: how's things going??
<hobgoblin> yep - not had much time off since xmas
<swoody> heya zkriesse :)
<hobgoblin> good swoody
<swoody> very good to hear :)
<zkriesse> swoody: you're up late
<zkriesse> swoody: It's three am
<swoody> zkriesse: just got home from work :)
<zkriesse> swoody: ah night shift?
<zkriesse> swoody: got a router too eh?
<swoody> unwinding with a Guinness and reading the Free Software Supporter newsletter
<swoody> yeah, I have had one for a bit now, but when I seed torrents they like to lag and d/c my irssi :(
<swoody> zkriesse: 2nd shift, not 3rd. 5pm-1am
<zkriesse> ah ok
<zkriesse> where at?
<swoody> although if we go to the 12hr schedule I'll more than likely be working 8pm-8am
<swoody> zkriesse: www.singlehop.com
<zkriesse> ah
<swoody> very cool server hosting company
<zkriesse> Ok gotta go do wiki
<tenach> Bah.
<zkriesse> !pastebin | zkriesse
<ubot2> zkriesse, please see my private message
<Puck`> hi zack
<Puck`> you forgot to roundup where we are today (:
<zkriesse> wha?
<Puck`> you said yesterday, you'll go to bed, and when you come back you'll let me know about where this project is today, if we did advance in the past month or not
<zkriesse> Puck`: AH
<zkriesse> Puck`: pm me and we'll discuss it
<Puck`> oh wrong channel i see, darn
<Puck`> ((:
<zkriesse> lol
<Puck`> i thought we were on UY
<darknemesis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DansGuardian i think i messed iptables up - can only get to google
<duanedesign> hello darknemesis
<darknemesis> also any idea about how to ban files except bbc iplayer and youtube?
<darknemesis> duanedesign,  hoi
<darknemesis> duanedesign, ? no ideas
<hobgoblin> darknemesis: do you not have backups of the files you edited?
<darknemesis> npes
<duanedesign> darknemesis: looking at the guide. If you take out the script that you created script in /etc/rc2.d,  S60iptables. Then restart you should get a clean iptable. Or if you want to leave it, make it unexecutable
<darknemesis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=671604 i was following this
<hobgoblin> darknemesis: can you not just work backwards then?
<hobgoblin> not actually able to help with dansguardian ...
<hobgoblin> just to make you feel worse I have nano set to always backup
 * darknemesis hates sudo nano
<darknemesis> makes me shudder
<duanedesign> darknemesis: so adding sites to your whitelist is not allowing you to access them ?
<darknemesis> i want to ban google
<darknemesis> or rather http://google.com and want to make it go to https://
<duanedesign> ok
<darknemesis> i want a https connection that bans as many risks of infection as i can
<paultag> darknemesis: haha bodhizazen ( they guy that wrote that ) is a member here
<darknemesis> hi
<darknemesis> anyone seen bodhi?
<darknemesis> bodhi.zazen
<darknemesis> ie they used t be here i think
<darknemesis> remember i asked yesto-day
<hobgoblin> darknemesis: he comes and goes still
<darknemesis> :)
<darknemesis> on the forums ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=671604 <<i asked and showed you this yest-oday
<darknemesis> *yestoday
<darknemesis> grr i forget to-day and yestoday
<darknemesis> not today
<hobgoblin> darknemesis: so what do use to edit files? gedit used to auto backup unless you told it not too
<darknemesis> gedit
<darknemesis> im on 9.04
<hobgoblin> did you check for nameofile~
<hobgoblin> they are backups
<hobgoblin> might be hidden though
<hobgoblin> but that is all beside the point you came here for
<darknemesis> there are none
<darknemesis> can xmpp do yahoo het?
<darknemesis> yet*?
<bihari> hi
<darknemesis> ok would it be stupid to encrypt my ~ to aes?
<darknemesis> and how to encyrpt my home drive to aes via trucrype?
<darknemesis> truecrypt*
<Jibe> OK, so I used this computer to install ubuntu onto another hard drive via usb (this hard drive was to go in another computer so it could boot Ubuntu), I figured I could just unplug the external hard drive then choose my Windows 7 main hard drive from the boot loader, but apparently thats not the case because not my computer is constantly looking for Ubuntu's boot loader on startup. Is there a way I can switch it back to the windows boot loader?
<SARC> Does Ubuntu have debconf-set-selections capability
<SARC> Does Ubuntu have debconf-set-selections capability
<Jibe> how would I go about chainloading grub to point and boot my windows installation?
<ankush> when i was installing ubunu 10.04 LTS, suddenly the power went off and my ups was not working properly, so after sometime i tried again and resulted in 3 versions of ubuntu partially installed on my pc,now please tell me how to uninstall them...
<ankush> someone please help
<[V13]Axel> Can anyone tell me why 'dpkg --set-selections /host/package.selections' isn't working? the file 'package.selections' is my output file for 'get-selections.' I'm trying to upgrade without program or setting loss.
<[V13]Axel> I get the error, "--set-selections takes no arguments". If that's so, how do I restore from a file?
<duanedesign> hello [V13]Axel
<duanedesign> [V13]Axel:   dpkg –get-selections > ~/installed.packages
<duanedesign> [V13]Axel:    cat /etc/apt/sources.list > ~/savedsources.list
<duanedesign> [V13]Axel: Then to reinstall
<duanedesign> [V13]Axel: sudo cp ~/savedsources.list /etc/apt/sources.list
<duanedesign> cat ~/installed.packages > dpkg –set-selections
<duanedesign> sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade
<duanedesign> [V13]Axel: and on newer installs there is a folder where some repository entries are made. You might want to save that.  /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<duanedesign> [V13]Axel: http://okiebuntu.homelinux.com/blog/?p=96
<[V13]Axel> duanedesign: Do I type that entire line with the "cat" command exactly as you put it?
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-08-04
<duanedesign> cat /etc/apt/sources.list > ~/savedsources.list
<duanedesign> you can change the name of where you want to save it
<duanedesign>  >    sends the output of the command to a file
<duanedesign> so   ~/savedsources.list    is where you want to save it and what you want the file to be named
<hobgoblin> hi zacinfinite
<zkriesse> Hello zacinfinite
<zkriesse> hey hobgoblin how goes the war of middle earth today?
<hobgoblin> zacinfinite: did you follow the link in my sig?
<hobgoblin> zkriesse: slowly
<zkriesse> hobgoblin: At least it's going right?
<hobgoblin> slow is always best
<hobgoblin> who wants to eat a green sloth
 * zkriesse shakes swoody 's hand
 * swoody slaps zkriesse upside the head 
 * zkriesse drifts into darkness and shadow
 * zkriesse appears behind swoody and assassinates him!
<zkriesse> HAHA!
<zkriesse> I REIN SUPREME!
<zkriesse> lol how's it going Steve
<swoody> :|
<zkriesse> :[
<hobgoblin> rein? how do you rein supreme?
<hobgoblin> I reign supreme :)
<swoody> I think he means he rains supreme
<zkriesse> lol
<zkriesse> Quit teasing me!
<swoody> very wet fellow... o.O
<hobgoblin> indeed
<swoody> so how's life treating ya, hobgoblin ? :)
<hobgoblin> better now I been awake a while :)
<swoody> it's good to see you around these parts more frequently now
<hobgoblin> swoody: I never stopped coming here :)
<hobgoblin> I just stopped being in that 'team'
<hobgoblin> which was not one at the time - I hope it's better now
<swoody> hobgoblin: can't say too much myself, I'm usually on after work now, so it's a bit quiet in here
<hobgoblin> :)
<hobgoblin> I had noticed you missing
<swoody> hobgoblin: yeah, between taking care of some stuff, and then nearly a month w/o a modem at home wasn't too producive to my online life ;)
<hobgoblin> I also read the m/l from time to time
<swoody> very cool :)
<duanedesign> 'lo all
<paultag> 'lo
<smeag0l> anybody seen Silver_Fox_ lately
<smeag0l> ?
<IAmNotThatGuy> not for the last 3 hours smeag0l
<smeag0l> thank yoy IAmNotThatGuy :)
<IAmNotThatGuy> (:
<smeag0l> it's just that hes my so called mentor
<IAmNotThatGuy> :o
<smeag0l> and i need pm with him
<smeag0l> *to
<smeag0l> personal stuff ;P
<IAmNotThatGuy> hmmmm memo him smeag0l
<smeag0l> dunno howto
<smeag0l> and i am in relapse
<IAmNotThatGuy> smeag0l: /msg memoserv help
<IAmNotThatGuy> that will help you (:
<smeag0l> thank you IAmNotThatGuy ;D
<IAmNotThatGuy> no thankz (:
<smeag0l> just trying to be polite
<IAmNotThatGuy> he he :D
<duanedesign> 5
<duanedesign> 5
<Silver_Fox_> Good Afternoon
<IAmNotThatGuy> Silver_Fox_: smeag0l was asking about his mentor :D
<Silver_Fox_> IAmNotThatGuy,   Oh? Looking for me is he?
<Silver_Fox_> =)
<IAmNotThatGuy> Silver_Fox_:  I am not his mentor :P
<duanedesign> howdy Silver_Fox_
<Silver_Fox_> IAmNotThatGuy,  I am his mentor. I wanted to know if he was looking for me
<Silver_Fox_> duanedesign,  Hey
<IAmNotThatGuy> Silver_Fox_: I think he memo'd ya
<IAmNotThatGuy> <smeag0l> and i need pm with him
<IAmNotThatGuy> <smeag0l> *to
<IAmNotThatGuy> <smeag0l> personal stuff ;P
<smeag0l> hi Silver_Fox_  i am right here
<Silver_Fox_> :)
<morri> hi
<morri> I have a problem with the microphone configuration
<morri> I am using ubuntu wubi 1004  and I am using a headset, I can hear alright , but the microphone works badly
<morri> When I speak into it it seems to echo every sound. so : test 1,2,3 turns out : test, test, 1,1,2,2,3,3.
<morri> <morri> I have a problem with the microphone configuration  I am using ubuntu wubi 1004  and I am using a headset, I can hear alright , but the microphone works badly  When I speak into it it seems to echo every sound. so : test 1,2,3 turns out : test, test, 1,1,2,2,3,3.
<Silver_Fox_> How close is the  mic to the speaker?
<Silver_Fox_> Thinking you have a nice loop going on
<morri> it works alright in windows, and it is a headset#
<Silver_Fox_> Okay, hmm
<morri> it also is literally an exact repetition of the said word, and not an echo which may be cut off, more or less nooisy
<morri> #ubuntu
<morri> I have a problem with the microphone configuration  I am using ubuntu wubi 1004  and I am using a headset, I can hear alright , but the microphone works badly  When I speak into it it seems to echo every sound. so : test 1,2,3 turns out : test, test, 1,1,2,2,3,3.
<raubvogel> Newbie question: I want to modify a package (add lpk  support for openssh) that will only be used locally. So, I got the source, patched it, compiled using dpkg-buildpackage -us -uc , and installed using dpkg -i. So far so good. What is the proper way of renaming this package (openssh-lpk) so I will not conflict with the proper openssh package?
<paultag_> raubvogel: it depends. I'd use a ~lpk against it
<paultag_> raubvogel: so that you replace current versions, so when a CVE passes thru you catch the update, but otherwise it sits fine
<paultag_> raubvogel: it's what we do for Ubuntu and PPAs
<paultag_> 1.0-1~raubvogel1
<paultag_> raubvogel: that's what I'd use for you. Just match the source pkg's major version so you catch updates
<raubvogel> paultag_: you are talking about in debian/changelog, right?
<paultag_> raubvogel: you will have to match it there, too
<paultag_> raubvogel: because the ~raubvogel1 will let you bump the version number without kludging the major version number
<paultag_> raubvogel: and you can also go ~raubvogel2 for another update
<raubvogel> Where else then? I was hoping to have the package named like openssh-lpk, kinda like sudo-ldap.
<paultag_> raubvogel: but it's not a new package
<raubvogel> I see your point
<raubvogel> But I do not want it to conflict with the official openssh one
<paultag_> raubvogel: you should -- they conflict
<raubvogel> After all, it will only be internal
<paultag_> raubvogel: you can't have both installed and have the system be useful
<paultag_> raubvogel: just keep up with the major versions with your diversion and you will be fine :)
<raubvogel> But, in the case of sudo-ldap, I can do `export SUDO_FORCE_REMOVE=yes; apt-get install sudo-ldap` and it will install sudo-ldap and replace the normal sudo with it
<paultag_> raubvogel: that's not what you want, if the package is from the same source dsc then it's the same package
<paultag_> sudo-ldap != sudo ( source pacakges )
<paultag_> if you re-wrote openssh, then yeah, you could call it whatever
<paultag_> but this is the same package, call it openssh-x.y.z-1~raubvogel1
<paultag_> so it will replace openssh-x.y.z-1, but not openssh-x.y.z-2, or openssh-x.y.z+1-1
<paultag_> because that is a security issue
<paultag_> raubvogel: still with me?
<raubvogel> Not really
<paultag_> raubvogel: where did I loose you?
<raubvogel> The part that sudo-ldap and openssh + lpk are not similar in principle
<paultag_> raubvogel: OK, what they did there was dumb. I looked it up. They just set it to conflict with eachother
<paultag_> raubvogel: That's not up to snuff IIRC. Ask in ubuntu-motu
<paultag_> raubvogel: they do packaging, and they know the standards a lot better then me
<raubvogel> Well, but it allows people to choose whether they get ldap or not
<paultag_> raubvogel: Well the idea is you are deploying this deb to systems by hand, right?
<paultag_> raubvogel: I mean you can do it your way, but it would only make sense if it's in an apt repo
<paultag_> raubvogel: otherwise it's going to be an issue
<raubvogel> The idea is to add the package to our depository so we can add it to each machine (as in apt-get install openssh-lpk). So, yes.
<paultag_> raubvogel: You can do it that way, but just be sure to set up the control conflicts to conflict with openssh
<raubvogel> I still do not know how to do that, but does it make sense what I am trying to do?
<paultag_> raubvogel: I'll BRB. I need to walk back to work
<raubvogel> No worries
<paultag_> raubvogel: yes, hang on 20 minutes or so
<paultag> back
<paultag> raubvogel: Still here?
<raubvogel> Yeah
<paultag> OK
<paultag> raubvogel: so if you're using it internally, call it what you want :P
<paultag> raubvogel: just be sure to keep up with security patches, releases etc
<raubvogel> But, where do I change the name of the package and how do I set the control conflicts to, well, conflict?
<paultag> raubvogel: http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-controlfields.html
<paultag> raubvogel: http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-relationships.html
<paultag> http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-relationships.html#s-conflicts in particular
<raubvogel> Nice
<morri> paultag can you solve my problem? I described it earlier don't know if you still got it. anyway my problem is than that everything that I speak into my microphone get echoed at the output(of the receiver, )
<morri> it does not get simp;ly a faint echo
<paultag> sec morri, I'm doing some kernel work. Post everything again and someome might come around
<paultag> morri: sorry :(
<morri> ok
<morri> could not be helped by the #ubuntu people so far as I only got as far as checkng the alsamixers out..
<shahan> Need some more performance in UBUNTU video show.. That is It seems in Windows I got more advanced performance(the quality of video).
<shahan> It seems ubuntu is giving me poor video quality
<raubvogel> shahan: when you say video show, which program are you using?
<shahan> VLC
<shahan> raubvogel: it seems that in Windows I got much better video quality.
<raubvogel> Could be a codec issue
<raubvogel> Or you may need one of the vlc plugins
<shahan> raubvogel: no... everything is going ok. I have tested through Totem too
<shahan> raubvogel: only video quality issue
<squaregoldfish> shahan: What video card do you have? Are you using the correct drivers?
<shahan> ya.... I hve no external card
<shahan> its built in
<shahan> squaregoldfish: My motherboard is GIGABYTE G31
<hobgoblin> shahan: do lspci |grep VGA
<squaregoldfish> shahan: Looks like you have intel gma 3100 graphics chip.
<shahan> hobgoblin: http://pastebin.com/QmgyHTxf
<squaregoldfish> shahan: Check SYSTEM > ADMINISTRATION > HARDWARE DRIVERS (or something like that) to see if you can load and Intel driver
<raubvogel> paultag: how is the debian/files created?
<morri> hi
<morri> my mic which is part of my head set keeps reverbing everthing once. (not to me but to the output(the speakers, if you record it; the receiver on the other end of skype)
<morri> #ubuntu
<DJLOUDnPROUD> hello All
<DJLOUDnPROUD> need an answer to a question
<phillw> DJLOUDnPROUD: don't wait to be asked. Just ask your question, if someone can help, they will answer you :-)
<DJLOUDnPROUD> I am seriously thinking of installing ubutu and I am wondering what about all the programs i have now will they run on Ubuntu
<phillw> DJLOUDnPROUD: that depends on what programmes you have on your existing system
<DJLOUDnPROUD> power chute for my UPS SAM4 paltalk
<phillw> there are variants of, say, Microsoft office.
<DJLOUDnPROUD> for a start
<phillw> for others you can look them up to see if there are linux versions, or for quite a few windows programmes there is WINE, you can also run windows environment totally under a ubuntu system
<hobgoblin> very doubtful that all your existing progs will run - they are made for windows - might be better to see what alternatives there are and then concentrate on the ones there are not alternatives for
<DJLOUDnPROUD> i use this pc for DJ`ing and editing songs and promos
<hobgoblin> DJLOUDnPROUD: look into ubuntustudio
<DJLOUDnPROUD> i use SAM4 for radio station DJ work
<hobgoblin> http://ubuntustudio.org/
<DJLOUDnPROUD> internet radio
<hobgoblin> DJLOUDnPROUD: while we are all happy to help - we are not a search engine :)
<DJLOUDnPROUD> not wanting search engine
<DJLOUDnPROUD> i am wondering what happens after i install the OS as to what will work and what will not work
<DJLOUDnPROUD> I am tired of Microscrap
<hobgoblin> none of your windows progs will work as they are - some might work using wine - some might not - some might have alternatives - some might not
<DJLOUDnPROUD> so it is trial an error
<DJLOUDnPROUD> what if i decide to go back to xp how much trouble is it
<hobgoblin> it could be - ubuntustudio would be a good place to start looking and also if Puck` is about they might well be able to give you specific advice
<hobgoblin> DJLOUDnPROUD: what I would do to start with is dual boot
<DJLOUDnPROUD> k
<hobgoblin> but I think you'll be better of with ubuntustudio - but that is just a guess based on what you've said you use pc for
<DJLOUDnPROUD> so linux based software will run ok on it sweet
<hobgoblin> a dual boot will let you run both - don't go the wubi way
<DJLOUDnPROUD> i can get SAM4 in linux
<hobgoblin> can you?
<DJLOUDnPROUD> wubi??
<DJLOUDnPROUD> yep
<hobgoblin> if you read up on dual boot's you'll see wubi mentioned - I would ignore it :)
<DJLOUDnPROUD> spacial audio offers in linux
<DJLOUDnPROUD> lol ok
<hobgoblin> oh well that is a good start then :)
<DJLOUDnPROUD> sweet thank you all  you have been much help now to think and try it all out
<hobgoblin> wubi is good for a quick look - but I am not at all sure you'd be good going for it - download the ubuntustudio iso and do a dual boot - hang on for a link
<DJLOUDnPROUD> have link
<hobgoblin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot
<DJLOUDnPROUD> looking at it now
<DJLOUDnPROUD> aaahh that yep
<DJLOUDnPROUD> ty
<hobgoblin> welcome
<hobgoblin> have a good look at those - when you are in the livecd you can access web so can get here again if you need to ask questions
<hobgoblin> have fun
<DJLOUDnPROUD> grins
<hobgoblin> oh and the forums are a good place to look for help - there is a specific sub-forum which you should visit - http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=335
<DJLOUDnPROUD> i have several pc' an laptops if i need that extra help along the way to access web
<hobgoblin> :)
<DJLOUDnPROUD> just have to sort which is the first victim err guienni pig
<hobgoblin> the best one of course - it's been wasted up till now :D
<DJLOUDnPROUD> networking vista an xp is not fun
<DJLOUDnPROUD> chuckles true
<hobgoblin> word of advice - start with one that has an ethernet port
<DJLOUDnPROUD> port ??
<hobgoblin> and I am only joking - while I do not and have not for a long while used windows - any os is only any good if it does what you require :)
<DJLOUDnPROUD> all are connected to router
<hobgoblin> k cool - wireless can be problematic sometimes
<DJLOUDnPROUD> some via wireless
<DJLOUDnPROUD> some wired
<hobgoblin> go for wired tostart with then
<DJLOUDnPROUD> k
<hobgoblin> so the best wired one :)
<DJLOUDnPROUD> that is this one
<DJLOUDnPROUD> the first victim
<DJLOUDnPROUD> har har har
<hobgoblin> well - good luck - and remember that when it is all going wrong - you are not the first :)
<DJLOUDnPROUD> hope bill has takin the time to teach windoews to swimm
<hobgoblin> I don't do the fanboi thing I'm afraid :)
<DJLOUDnPROUD> lol
<hobgoblin> I am pragmatic about it all
<DJLOUDnPROUD> later ppl thanks for the help
<DJLOUDnPROUD> time to frankinstien a pc
<hobgoblin> welcome - cya
<DJLOUDnPROUD> cya
<raubvogel> How to detect if a drive uses mbr or gpt?
<JoeMaverickSett> can i just remove a compiled kernel with the command "rm" (those 2 image and header .deb files)?
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-08-05
<bodhizazen> lo all
<bodhizazen> the US Ski Team is training @ Timberline
<bodhizazen> Had a chance to meet Sarah
<bodhizazen> http://www.usskiteam.com/alpine/athletes/athlete?athleteId=1053
<seidos> hi there bodhizazen
<seidos> I've always wondered if it was possible to tell if someone was a really skilled athlete just by talking to them.
<bodhizazen> seidos, well, I watched her train as well =)
<bodhizazen> Olympic Athletes are extremely dedicated to their sport
<bodhizazen> Think about it - Years of training for 15 minutes of fame =)
<seidos> that kind of dedication is foreign to me.  Makes me wonder where it comes from.  I used to snowboard, but it was for fun, and the more I pushed to improve, the more I realized it wasn't for me.  Improvement didn't seem to be worth the risk in pain.  But I never did slalom, it isn't really suited to snowboarding, or vice versa, I would think it is still dangerous though.
<bodhizazen> yep
<bodhizazen> If you read the bio, Sarah missed an Olympic competition due to injury
<seidos> I skimmed it
<bodhizazen> And Lindsey Vonn broke her hand in a spectacular crash
<seidos> were they in this last Olympics?  I think I remember seeing that.
<seidos> Yeah, Lindsey Vonn sounds familiar.  She won a gold, right?
<stlsaint> bodhizazen: yo yo yo
<stlsaint> tsk tsk...no love
<bodhizazen> 'lo stlsaint
<nUboon2Age> duanedesign: I have a question about the forums you might be able to help me with.  I made a post, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=639966 , but when i search under 'Find all your posts' it doesn't show up, and at least for me when i go to Community Cafe, i don't see it near the top as i'd expect it to be.  Any ideas what might be going on?
<nUboon2Age> kermiac: ^^^
<nUboon2Age> kermiac: duanedesign: hmmm... i just posted to another thread in Community Cafe, and again i don't see it rising to the top of the list as i'd expect it too...
<kermiac> hey nUboon2Age, I'm not a forum regular so I don't know how much help I can be... have you got a link to your post?
<nUboon2Age> kermiac: see above ^^^^ :)
<kermiac> nUboon2Age: haha, I'm blind today :)
<duanedesign> nUboon2Age: hello
<head_victim> I'm no expert either but it would appear the latest update to the front page of all the ubuntu forum sections was 2 hours ago. Might be something with updating on the forum side
<duanedesign> nUboon2Age: Do ant of your Community Cafe posts show up?
<duanedesign> s/ant/any
<kermiac> nUboon2Age: is it maybe because you "bumped" your own thread? Do you want me to post a comment & see what happens?
<kermiac> hey duanedesign :)
<duanedesign> nUboon2Age: i know Community Cafe posts dont count towards your bean count. I am not sure if that also excludes them from your 'Find all Posts'
<duanedesign> kermiac: hello!
<nUboon2Age> kermiac: yes, please try posting to it and see if it bumps up.
<nUboon2Age> duanedesign: i did two and neither are bumping up.  Neither were 'my' threads.
<nUboon2Age> duanedesign: kermiac: i just did a third and its not bumped either.  i see what you said about the latest being 2 hours old.  yeah maybe there's something going on with the forum.
<kermiac> ah.. I think something's going on with the forums. It logs me in, redirects me back to the original page & then shows that I'm not logged in
<nUboon2Age> kermiac: okay that kind of thing happened to me too.
<kermiac> i think head_victim might be right, there's probably an update or something going on atm
<Mohan_chml> shredder12: you got the news about ubuntu.stackexchange.com?
<shredder12> Mohan_chml: its amazing. Stackoverflow and sister sites have completely changed the face of forums
<nUboon2Age> head_victim: kermiac: duanedesign: thanks, i think you're right.  somethings up with the forum.
<Mohan_chml> yeah :)
<head_victim> nUboon2Age: no worries, just throwing my 2 cents in
<nUboon2Age> kermiac: are Mohanchml and shredder1.2 bots?
 * kermiac grins
<robbmunson> I need moar caffeine, ze interwebzis is clogged and I must do wut is necessary to unclogz it. zis will take zum time.....
<robbmunson> (if I offended anybody with the lame somewhat french accent, sorry, I formally apologize.)
<Mohan_chml> lol robbmunson
<zkriesse> lol hey robbmunson
<robbmunson> whats crackin? lol
<zkriesse> Nuttin
<zkriesse> robbmunson: you play Urban Terror?
<robbmunson> zkriesse: used to.
<zkriesse> argh
<robbmunson> ive formatted this beast so many times its nuts, but I can put it back on later.
<zkriesse> Cause I'd like to play ya
<robbmunson> maybe later, like tomorrow or something zkriesse?
<zkriesse> OH i wasn't meaning now..lol
<zkriesse> I was just asking if you play
<robbmunson> oh, lol
<robbmunson> im shocked and amazed they have let UrT go so long without that patch....
<zkriesse> What patch
<robbmunson> UrTed
<robbmunson> has a patch to it, but this version or UrT has been out a long time, no?
<zkriesse> Don't know
<Mohan_chml> robbmunson: het into -team
<Mohan_chml> get*
<Mohan_chml> Zach lets carry on all there
<zkriesse> Mohan_chml: you don't tell robbmunson anything...you ask him
<robbmunson> Yes sir! *salute* ;)
<Mohan_chml> lol
<robbmunson> zkriesse: down boy, lol
<zkriesse> lol
<Mohan_chml> robbmunson: wll you please join #ubuntu-beginners-team :P
<robbmunson> im....already there?
<robbmunson> i have it on auto-join :)
<shahan> Video issue
<shahan> I discussed it yesterday. Anyone can check the issue in [19:18] <shahan> Need some more performance in UBUNTU video show.. That is It seems in Windows I got more advanced performance(the quality of video).
<shahan> from http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/08/04/%23ubuntu-beginners.txt
<RealEyes> hey guys
<wallybazoo> hi, i need a little(?) help with my ubuntu 10.04 :)
<wallybazoo> i cannot connect to the internet from ubuntu
<wallybazoo> i'm using a 3g usb modem
<wallybazoo> the modem is ZTE ac8700 and it does not get detected when i plug it in
<RealEyes> have you looked into 'MadWifi'?
<RealEyes> Run a google search on that.
<wallybazoo> no sorry ok
<RealEyes> Ubuntu usually has a hard time with wifi, esp USB sticks.
<wallybazoo> ok MadWifi...it seems to be Wifi related, and currently they say there isn't support for usb :(
<wallybazoo> what i'm using is mobile broadband
<wallybazoo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1317056
<wallybazoo> thats what i got searching for a solution
<wallybazoo> the issue i'm having, is that my device isn't getting detected when i plug it in
<wallybazoo> and they don't seem to mention what to do if it dosen't get detected
<wallybazoo> i'm assuming i have to install drivers, but being a linux newb i dont know how to do that...
<RealEyes> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<wallybazoo> i should try that?
<ronank> I'm trying to boot a Eee from Ubuntu Netbook Edition on a USB stick, so that I can fix the messed-up installation on the SSD in the device, but it halts at "GRUB loading" with Error 15. Can anyone help sort this out?
<Silver_Fox_> /boot/grub/menu.lst  might be pointing to the wrong partition for grub stage 1.5. Have you recently manipulated your partitions?
<ronank> I had to power the netbook off because the keyboard wasn't responding, and my attempts to use fsck to fix the problem have just made it worse.
<ronank> I haven't changed anything myself, but I guess fsck has damaged something
<hobgoblin> ronank: then I would suggest that either the usb is not right or the Eee is not set to boot from usb first
<ronank> hobgoblin: I know the Eee is set to boot from USB, because if the stick is not inserted, it won't boot at all. There may be a problem with the USB - how can I test this?
<hobgoblin> no idea I'm afraid - never had a usb set to boot from
<ronank> hobgoblin: ok thanks.
<hobgoblin> ronank: not sure what you can do to check tbh - and you need somehow to reinstall grub I think
<IAmNotThatGuy> Evening hobgoblin =]
<ronank> hobgoblin: yes. I can't figure out how to boot it though. Does anyone else have any ideas?
<IAmNotThatGuy> ronank: boot failiure??
<hobgoblin> ronank: so what do you get when you boot without the usb - what error is it ?
<ronank> IAmNotThatGuy: Yes, I'm trying to boot a Eee from Ubuntu Netbook Edition on a USB stick, so that I can fix the messed-up installation on the SSD in the device, but it halts at "GRUB loading" with Error 15.
<ronank> hobgoblin: Nothing - it's a BIOS error. I'll check the text now.
<IAmNotThatGuy> ronank: is that similar too http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1414036?
<ronank> hobgoblin: I'm wrong. Same GRUB error from the hard disk.
<ronank> IAmNotThatGuy: that looks similar, I'll see if that helps
<Mohan_chml> okay ronank (:
<hobgoblin> ronank: hang on - are you saying that you have installs on both the ssd and the usb? if that's the case you are needing a livecd/liveusb to reinstall grub
<ronank> hobgoblin: yes, I have both. The netbook was working fine from the SSD yesterday :-)
<ronank> hobgoblin: I think I have a live CD on a USB stick and I want to boot that.
<hobgoblin> if the usb is giving you error15 - either it has an install which is failing - or it is not being booted with - at least that seems a logical explanation
<ronank> hobgoblin: I think I mis-diagnosed the problem. The error 15 is coming from the SSD installation. I'm now trying to boot from the USB and the BIOS says: "Reboot and Select proper Boot device", which I guess means that the USB is not bootable.
<hobgoblin> k - that makes more sense now :)
<hobgoblin> you need to do that then - unetbootin or whatever - not something I have done
<ronank> hobgoblin: I'll recreate the USB bootable system. I made it on a Mac, that may be the problem
<ronank> Mohan_chml: I think the page you pointed me to will help
<ronank> Thanks
<hobgoblin> ronank: good luck then :)
<Mohan_chml> no worries ronank carry on with debugging (:
<Mohan_chml> hobgoblin: I said evening :(
<hobgoblin> I assume you have the reinstall grublink already
<hobgoblin> Mohan_chml: and I was helping someone :) good day to you
<Mohan_chml> hobgoblin: We spoke before three weeks I think
<Mohan_chml> hows life piskie??
<hobgoblin> pretty good ty
<Mohan_chml> okies =]
<hobgoblin> Mohan_chml: how about for you?
<Mohan_chml> health wise I am really bad. real life problems are somewhat okay now and ty for asking (:
<hobgoblin> oh - sorry tohear that
<Mohan_chml> It will get cured soon and I want it cure by tomorrow as I have a workshop to speak tomorrow (:
<duanedesign> morning all
<shpongle> good morning duanedesign  :)
<paultag> morning shpongle, duanedesign
<shpongle> hey there paultag
<Silver_Fox_> o/
<bihari> Good evening to all
<darknemesis> hi, anyone have any idea on how to find out how to recall the output of the console?
<darknemesis> i know history does the commands
<darknemesis> i need the resulting stuff from those commands
<darknemesis> as i generated a password and then closed the console
<darknemesis> i didnt write the password down
<darknemesis> L(
<darknemesis> :(((
<Puck`> i don't think that is stored, it would be a security issue
<darknemesis> so the only way to do it would be to pay again - the issue is with ipreditor
<darknemesis> they wont allow you to reset the password if you forgot it
<darknemesis> for a vpn
<bihari> darknemesis,  whats you problem?
<Puck`> auch, that's a pretty bad service i'd say, you shouldn't pay for password resets :\
<darknemesis> well i paid for a vpn, and forgot the password
<darknemesis> they say that if you forget the password then you have to pay again and the account will be invalid
<bihari> oic
<darknemesis> so i need to get the output of the terminal from the last session i used the console
<darknemesis> as that has my password in it
 * darknemesis was stupid and closed the terminal
<bihari> darknemesis,  Try this question in #ubuntu
<darknemesis> i did
<darknemesis> they didnt know
<darknemesis> and you guys know loads
<paultag> darknemesis: unless the terminal logs stuff, it won't
<bihari> Try now Mark is there may be he know
<paultag> darknemesis: you might be able to parse ram / kcore, but that's reallllllly shady and sketch
<paultag> darknemesis: and also won't do frak if you have rebooted
<darknemesis> havent rebooted
<cilly__> I have been trying to get a Lexmark Z25 printer to work with ubuntu 10.04.  Does anyone know how to do it?
<pedro3005> cilly__, http://techscope.wordpress.com/2008/05/09/how-to-install-lexmark-z24-z25-z35-in-ubuntu-804/
<pedro3005> maybe that helps
<cilly__> pedro I will try it.  I tried the Z600 driver which is supposed to work, but all it does is spit paper
<zkriesse> Hello RealEyes
<RealEyes> hello there :D
<RealEyes> how do i make XChat/Rythymbox and various other things auto-open at startup?
<zkriesse> System -> Preferences -> Startup Applications
<zkriesse> Hey daker
<daker> hi zkriesse
<zkriesse> RealEyes: Did that work for you?
<RealEyes> yes but I cant the terminal in this 'browse'
<zkriesse> Meaning you cant add it?
<zkriesse> You have to Click the "Add" button
<RealEyes> i know
<RealEyes> but then it asks for the name and command and it has a browse button there
<zkriesse> One sec
<zkriesse> Ok add it to your desktop panel the app you want
<zkriesse> Then opposite click on it and choose properties
<zkriesse> Hey phillw and hobgoblin
<phillw> hi zkriesse
<hobgoblin> O?
<hobgoblin> o/
<zkriesse> lol
<zkriesse> RealEyes: Did that help?
<RealEyes> zkriesse, no.
<zkriesse> RealEyes: Ok what are you trying to add
<RealEyes> terminal
<zkriesse> Ok click add
<zkriesse> For the Type put "Application"
<zkriesse> Name is "Terminal"
<zkriesse> Command is gnome-terminal
<zkriesse> and comment can be whatever ya want
<RealEyes> i added it
<RealEyes> lets restart to see if it worked?
<zkriesse> sure
<hobgoblin> hi paultag
<paultag> hey hobgoblin
<zkriesse> heya paultag
<paultag> heyya zkriesse
 * paultag is fighting with fluxbox
<hobgoblin> well worth it eventually said someone who gave up the good fight
<paultag> I mean, packaging
<paultag> I'm finally updating it in debian
<cilly__> okay  I'm trying to see if the z35 driver works.  When I put the command in terminal /usr/lib/cups/backend/z35  I get no response.  Its supposed to say direct z35:/dev/usb/lp0 “Lexmark Inkjet color printer” “Lexmark Printer”  But it says nothing.  Anyone know whats going on?
<paultag> it's been way too long since my last point
<komputes> Hey BT, is there something special that needs to be done to have links clicked in thunderbird focus the firefox window upfront instead of in the background?
<stlsaint> komputes: not sure
<zkriesse> How goes your day hobgoblin?
<hobgoblin> been busy zkriesse
<zkriesse> Kewl
<zkriesse> Or not kewl
<hobgoblin> well you know ...
<zkriesse> tough time there paultag ?
<paultag> Yes, gah
<paultag> and I'm getting stupid fsck()ing answers when I need help
<zkriesse> Hello cookr35
<zkriesse> paultag: Oh?
<paultag> yes.
<paultag> makes me wana kill
<cookr35> hello zkriesse
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-08-06
<SoItBegins> Hello?
<st33med> Hello?
<st33med> :)
<SoItBegins> I'm considering installing Ubuntu.... but I have a bit of a problems.
<SoItBegins> Several problems, actually....
<st33med> What's wrong?
<SoItBegins> Is it possible to do a "Stranger in a Strange Land" installation — i.e. install Ubuntu on a PowerPC?
<st33med> I think so...
<SoItBegins> That's the first problem.
<SoItBegins> The second's a real doozy.
<SoItBegins> Installing Ubuntu on a HFS+ drive, under the aforementioned circumstances. (Note: I tried to partition the drive already, but it's not feasible; otherwise, I wouldn't bring this up.)
<st33med> One second...
<st33med> SoItBegins, it will partition it for you
<SoItBegins> Uh, nonono. I've got files on the drive.... it can't partition it.
<SoItBegins> Well, unless it can do a partition-without-erasing.
<st33med> Yes it can.
<robbmunson> it can ;)
<st33med> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/lucid/release/ << PowerPC arch
<SoItBegins> Rephrasing: Is it possible to get it to run on what I've got, without (re)partitioning the drive in any way?
<st33med> Ummm, why?
<SoItBegins> Because, the files on the aforementioned drive are not backed up anywhere. And I was under the impression that a part of the partition process is the erasure of the drive about to undergo partitioning.
<st33med> You can partition it into two drives
<st33med> One that has your old files
<bodhizazen> SoItBegins, partitioning does not over write data
<SoItBegins> Without erasing.
<st33med> And another with Ubuntu
<SoItBegins> Well, then why when I go to Disk Utility in Mac OS X does it not offer that option.... ?!
<bodhizazen> and if data is not over written it can be recovered, see tools such as testdisk or photorec
<st33med> Yes, partitioning simply moves sectors of the hard drive
<st33med> Bwahaha. Because it doesn't expect you to install something else
<SoItBegins> So, if I boot from the CD image you've given, allowing it to partition the external drive in question (it's a FireWire external) will not destroy the data.
<SoItBegins> Just to confirm.
<st33med> Yes, if you allow it to make two partitions
<bodhizazen> SoItBegins, what are you wanting to do ?
<bodhizazen> sounds as if you should probably back up your data as a first step
<SoItBegins> Okay. I have an external FireWire hard drive, with plenty of free space.
<st33med> Ok
<SoItBegins> I came up with the idea of installing Linux there.
<bodhizazen> Use gparted, on the live CD to resize the partitino
<bodhizazen> data loss is extremely rare, but it can happen
<SoItBegins> Um.... that's the thing. The entire drive is formatted as HFS+.
<SoItBegins> I'd resize the existing partition if there was one to resize.
<bodhizazen> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/docs/help-manual/C/gparted.html
<SoItBegins> Maybe I'd just borrow some space on the nearest computer for backup.
<SoItBegins> Er, maybe I'd better.
<bodhizazen> SoItBegins, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89960
<SoItBegins> @All: Thanks for all of your help, by the way.
<bodhizazen> If you do not back up your data, your data must not be all that important to you
<bodhizazen> All hard ware will eventually fail
<bodhizazen> My wife keeps learning this lesson over and over
<SoItBegins> No, it's just that the data is so large that I have to store it on an external (it's DVDs and such). My other external serves as the backup for my computer itself.
<SoItBegins> And I can't afford another external at this time. :(
<bodhizazen> I can not tell you have many times she has lost data, despite the fact that she has a NFS share availabe 24/7 for backups
<bodhizazen> SoItBegins, well, burn the data to DVD then =)
<robbmunson> dude i wiped a freaking thumb drive with my gpg key......
<bodhizazen> Storage is not that expensive, both internal and external
 * robbmunson cries
<SoItBegins> I'll hunt around for a computer with a double-layer DVD burner and back up my data to DVDs. Thanks for the tip.
<bodhizazen> double layer DVD are extreemly expensive , more then 2x a single layer DVD
<bodhizazen> so it is less expensive to use single layer
<SoItBegins> I know :( But the data in question is images of DVDs.... double-layer DVDs.
<bodhizazen> by far (last time I looked mind you).
<SoItBegins> So I'm kinda stuck with that.
<bodhizazen> Break the image into more manageable chunks
<SoItBegins> Not a bad idea.
<bodhizazen> =)
<SoItBegins> Maybe I'll just buy another external HD and set up a RAID.
<SoItBegins> That would be more.... permanent.
<bodhizazen> Price the cost of DVD, then decide
<SoItBegins> Yeah.
<SoItBegins> For now, I think I'll borrow backup space, install Ubuntu, then figure out what to do next.
<stlsaint> "install ubuntu" now theres a plan ;)
<SoItBegins> Yep. :D
<SoItBegins> Oh! One other question.
<SoItBegins> If a program is written for Ubuntu, will the arch of my computer (PPC) matter when the time comes for me to try to run it?
<stlsaint> you mean 32vs64 bit?
<SoItBegins> No, x86 vs PowerPC.
<stlsaint> hrm, if you install x86 (32) than you will only end up using compatible apps from the repos
<stlsaint> (not sure if thats what you were asking)
<SoItBegins> No, I'm using a PowerPC. So, I'm installing a PowerPC blend of Ubuntu. But I also need to take PowerPC-ness into consideration when picking apps, right?
<stlsaint> hrm, i dunno
<stlsaint> JoeMaverickSett: welcome back
<JoeMaverickSett> hey! stlsaint.
<JoeMaverickSett> morning!
<stlsaint> JoeMaverickSett: evening for me! (remember) :)
 * bodhizazen off to compile icecat =)
<stlsaint> boooooo
<JoeMaverickSett> stlsaint, oh yeah! evening, dude.
<bodhizazen> SoItBegins, google ubuntu install PowerPC
<SoItBegins> Okay. Thanks.
<JoeMaverickSett> bodhizazen, are you a buddhist?
<stlsaint> JoeMaverickSett: ever hear of Zenix?
<JoeMaverickSett> stlsaint, saw it a few days ago.
<JoeMaverickSett> it's another OS, right? with Zen energy in it. =D
<stlsaint> JoeMaverickSett: lol...http://zenix-os.net/
<paultag> ZENIX!
<stlsaint> JoeMaverickSett: bodhi made it :)
<stlsaint> JoeMaverickSett: check it out
<stlsaint> paultag: :)
<JoeMaverickSett> stlsaint, alright.
<paultag> zenix rocks :)
<SoItBegins> Thanks for the help. Adios amigos!
<JoeMaverickSett> it's true.
<paultag> SoItBegins: cheerz
<JoeMaverickSett> i like the terminal on Zenix.
<st33med> Zenix?
<st33med> Oh
<stlsaint> st33med: yea ZENIX!! :P
<stlsaint> asterismo: sup
<bodhizazen> JoeMaverickSett, Yes
<asterismo> tssap stlsaint
<bodhizazen> paultag, !!!
<paultag> bodhizazen!!!
<asterismo> reading a few posts through liferea
<JoeMaverickSett> bodhizazen, alright. i just say Zenix. and I'm a buddhist too.
<paultag> bodhizazen: I'm doing good things right now
<paultag> bodhizazen: I'm modifying Fluxbox so that we can make a zenix build for it really easy
<bodhizazen> JoeMaverickSett, That reminds me, I need to start working on Zenix =)
<paultag> bodhizazen: I've got it working ( I just rebooted to check )
<paultag> bodhizazen: just need to set defaults and I'm uploading. Testbed is in ppa:paultag/fluxbox
<stlsaint> bodhizazen: hehe i was just going to ask ya about its status :D
<JoeMaverickSett> bodhizazen, oh! cool! i like the terminal very much. ;)
<bodhizazen> stlsaint, Honestly, I had issues with Ubuntu 10.04, it was not so stable =)
<stlsaint> really?
<paultag> bodhizazen: can we move to debian squeeze
<bodhizazen> It is easier to upgrade Zenix to 10.04
<paultag> bodhizazen: can we?
<paultag> bodhizazen: can we?
<paultag> A
<paultag> bodhizazen: can we?
<stlsaint> paultag: NO! :P
<paultag> stlsaint: now you stawp it
<bodhizazen> paultag, I would not mind that, the problem with Debian, it is cutting edge now, but soon enough the packages will be old
<paultag> bodhizazen: that's why we pull from testing
<bodhizazen> I was thinking Fedora, but that suggestion went over like a Led Zeppelin
<stlsaint> bodhizazen: LOL
<stlsaint> bodhizazen: i just cant seem to shake fedora, installed and removed like 3 times in past two weeks
<stlsaint> bodhizazen: constantntly calling me back it
<laura> hi there :) is this a place a new ubuntu linux user can get help?
<paultag> laura: sure is, but i'll be in and out. Someone here can help, though :)
<paultag> we're all nice
<laura> thank you :)
<laura> i installed ubuntu last week and am trying to get adventurous and install some games but i'm having trouble. this is all very new to me as i've been a windows user for a long time. i followed the install directions (command line) and typed ./configure like it said but it says i need gtk+2
<paultag> hahaha
<paultag> laura: you're doing this super hard :)
<paultag> laura: what game is it?
<laura> gnome-games-2.30.2 (i found it on a website)
<paultag> laura: Why not browse what games you can get at easy?
<paultag> laura: go to applications --> software store
<paultag> laura: and you can browse applications ( like an iPod or Android phone ) that you can install with a click
<paultag> laura: you should not have to browse the web for a .exe anymore!
<laura> is that the same thing as Applications, Ubuntu Software Center ?
<paultag> That's the one!
<laura> OMG it is there! (soooo embarrassed) thank you so much
<paultag> laura: Oh no problem!
<paultag> laura: it's what we're here for
<paultag> laura: you were trying to get the source code and compile it
<laura> i will install it from there.. but i do want to learn how to install stuff from the source code command line like that eventually
<paultag> laura: it's fun for people like me who enjoy that stuff for fun, but it's a lot easier to check the repos ( the store )
<paultag> laura: Oh sure, we can help you learn how to do that
<paultag> laura: you just have to have the development headers ( -dev ) packages for the stuff it needs
<laura> i like doing stuff the techie way :) i like being a know-it-all lol
<paultag> laura: haha, aye, well we can help :)
<laura> well , for now i just want to get used to the linux thing a little more, then get into the more techie side. linux has come a long way since i tried it last (debian about 10 years ago but it was very difficult and i got frustrated with it and went back to microcrap)
<laura> i love the improvements in gui
<bodhizazen> laura, if you wish ...
<bodhizazen> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<bodhizazen> It is not *too* hard
<bodhizazen> but IMO if a package is available in the repos, stay with that
<laura> ok :) thank you. i'm sure i'll be back because i tend to be adventurous and i'll get myself into trouble somehow later. bye for now
<paultag> we work hard on making them work right
<paultag> laura: cheerio
<bodhizazen> I was going to mention that I am compiling icecat (basically firefox) now, lol
<paultag> haha
 * paultag is doing fluxbox
<paultag> doing an Ubuntu build for my ppa
<paultag> putting it in the PPA now
<paultag> it's a Debian branded Ubuntu build, hahaha
<bodhizazen> That sums up all of Ubuntu paultag
<paultag> Uploaded with success \o/
<bodhizazen> =)
<paultag> Oh shit. I forgot to make it ~ppa1
<paultag> Oh no. That's not good
<bodhizazen> LOL
<paultag> Crap
<bodhizazen> I forgot how long it takes to compile firefox
<paultag> haha yeah
<paultag> bodhizazen: I did a few builds with ICC. Not pretty
<bodhizazen> let it build, then I think you can delete it
<bodhizazen> ICC ?
<paultag> bodhizazen: Intel C Compiler
<paultag> bodhizazen: it has a HUGE speedup from gcc, but builds are not free and to make builds free is a pretty hefty cost
<paultag> bodhizazen: ( make bins for yourself without issue, but don't give them away without giving us moneys )
<bodhizazen> OIC
<paultag> bodhizazen: sdennie and I did an LFS build with ICC
<paultag> it was pretty awesome
<bodhizazen> I bet it was =)
<paultag> back to swearing
<paultag> oh bodhizazen, did you see my screenie?
<bodhizazen> yes
<bodhizazen> very black =)
<paultag> mmhum!
<hatfield> um i cant seam to run any exe stuff from cds or even when i dl from the wed on ubunto im useing the 10.04version, what do i do?
<hatfield> hello?
<hatfield> is any1 here?
<stlsaint> sup
<stlsaint> hatfield: have you tried using wine?
<hatfield> whats that?
<hatfield> and where do i get it?
<hatfield> sure is quite for a room that has 50+ ppl in it
<stlsaint> hatfield: http://wiki.winehq.org/
<stlsaint> hatfield: see here to get wine: http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<stlsaint> hatfield: you new to ubuntu?
<hatfield> yes
<stlsaint> Welcome :D
<hatfield> um where on that 1st site is the dl at?
<stlsaint> hatfield: you must add the repo to your sources.list and update then install
<stlsaint> hatfield: that second link i posted explains what to do
<stlsaint> hatfield: wine is what allows you to use some windows apps under ubuntu
<hatfield> hmm k ill try it brb
<hatfield> um i dont see the dl on that 1st page, wine wiki
<stlsaint> hatfield: i know, thats why i posted the second link :D
<hatfield> its on that 1?
<stlsaint> hatfield: as stated above the second link is what shows how to install wine
<hatfield> um ....i need to add it to my 3rd party list from a dl dont i?
<bodhizazen> hatfield, you are almost certainly better off either finding a Linux native solution or running Windows in Virtualbox
<stlsaint> hatfield: first add the repository
<bodhizazen> wine works well for simple applications, but not every .exe will run well in wine
<bodhizazen> and to run wine you need to understand a ton about both Linux and Windows I am afraid =)
<bodhizazen> what are you wanting to run exactly ?
<hatfield> ok but i cant figure how to get it when i fallow those things i only have 2 in the list and none say wine
<hatfield> um antivirus cd, driver from cd for printer (lexmark z1300)
<hatfield> and um 1 other disk
<stlsaint> hatfield: your wanting to put antivirus on linux?
<hatfield> idk i lost my windows vista useing a roung backup emachines disk and i didnt have the right 1 or any os  left
<hatfield> so i got this ubuntu for her pc but ugh its such a hassle
<stlsaint> hatfield: ok, well linux is completely different in its package management than windows
<hatfield> ok
<stlsaint> hatfield: in windows you go google a package download the exe and double click to install
<hatfield> ya
<stlsaint> hatfield: ubuntu uses repositorys to house packages
<stlsaint> hatfield: open your synaptic package manager
<hatfield> so um i put my exes in wine to use em
<bodhizazen> that gets back to , what do you need to install ?
<hatfield> but to get wine...
<bodhizazen> Ubuntu (Linux) is not a drop in replacement for Windows
<bodhizazen> what application do you need ?
<hatfield> driver software of my disk for um my lexmark
<bodhizazen> Again, wine may or may not run your .exe, depends on what they are
<hatfield> and my printer number doesnt mach any of the defualt drivers
<bodhizazen> driver for what , a printer ?
<stlsaint> hatfield: have you tried plugging the printer up to your system running linux yet?
<bodhizazen> that is not how to install printers in Linux
<hatfield> ya
<hatfield> it sees the printer
<hatfield> but when i try to set it up
<hatfield> its not in the list
<bodhizazen> google your printer name + Ubuntu
<hatfield> i miss vindows vista but i dont think i can get that free
<hatfield> i tryed that too
<hatfield> it wasnt much help
<bodhizazen> and ?
<bodhizazen> what printer
<hatfield> usaly any time i put ubunto with anything else in a search
<hatfield> its like 0 results
<stlsaint> hatfield: lol, i beg to differ
<hatfield> any ways to bootleg some vista or windows 7 free?
<stlsaint> hatfield: ubuntu is one of the most well documented (anything) ive ever seen
<hatfield> =/
<stlsaint> hatfield: thats not what this channel is for
<bodhizazen> here is a thread on the Ubuntu forums
<bodhizazen> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49714
<bodhizazen> hatfield, http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+lexmark+printer&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.gnu.gnuzilla:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<hatfield> ugh i fell like dieing, cant even get a simple printer on unbunto
<hatfield> on windows u put the cd in and bam
<hatfield> done
<hatfield> ?
<bodhizazen> hatfield, detailed instructions here
<bodhizazen> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/LexmarkPrinters
<bodhizazen> You still have not told us what printer you have
<hatfield> z1300
<hatfield> ive said it twice
<hatfield> and its not on that list ither
<hatfield> and its like over a year old
<hatfield> u think it wouldnt b too new
<hatfield> =/
<bodhizazen> Not sure about that printer, it is not listed
<hatfield> see? =s
<hatfield> also was gonna put trend micro antivirus on here
<bodhizazen> It may not be compatible with Linux, IDK
<hatfield> cuss my grama is used to every pc haveing atnivirus even tho i read somewhere it said i probly dont need it
<bodhizazen> you do not need antivirus, there are no known acive viruses for linus
<bodhizazen> *linux
<bodhizazen> Linux is not Windows
<hatfield> no viruses, spyware ect?
<hatfield> does the firewall handle all problems like that?
<bodhizazen> I have not seen viruses or spyware ever
<bodhizazen> You do not really need a firewall either
<bodhizazen> See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=510812
<hatfield> i fell so vulrable w/o something like that
<hatfield> but ok
<bodhizazen> Linux is not windows
<bodhizazen> In windows there are several listening services, both documented and undocumented, so you need a firewall
<bodhizazen> In Ubuntu, there are not signifigant listening server by default, so, no need for a firewall
<hatfield> so i cant put this printer on? =S should i use my ancint 1 with dust?
<hatfield> maybe unbuntu should atleast have that right?
<bodhizazen> IDK, you will need to follow that wiki page and see if it works or not
<hatfield> it used to print only half the pages
<bodhizazen> Ubuntu does not have anything to do with your printer, ask Lexmark for the driver
<hatfield> um so ur saying if i surf wiki  long enough
<hatfield> ill find anything printer and exe related?
<bodhizazen> you will need to read the wiki page and follow the instructions
<bodhizazen> "surfing" it will not work
<bodhizazen> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/LexmarkPrinters
<hatfield> so look at wine wiki
<hatfield> kk
<bodhizazen> Wine will not help you
<bodhizazen> You do not install the drivers by running the windows .exe
<robbmunson> hatfield: look at the exact wiki page bodhizazen just provided.
<bodhizazen> hatfield, Linux is not windows, and Ubuntu is not a drop in replacement for Windows, you will need to learn some new tricks
<bodhizazen> hatfield, unfortunately the wiki page for the Lexmark printer is not the best, it has no information on your printer, nor does it have information for Ubuntu 10.04
<bodhizazen> so you may be out of luck with that printer
<bodhizazen> You may need to find a Linux compatible printer =)
<duanedesign> hello bodhizazen
<stlsaint> duanedesign: hey didnt you have a post on backing up installed programs on your blog?
<duanedesign> hello stlsaint
<duanedesign> yes
<stlsaint> duanedesign: no time for greetings :P
<stlsaint> duanedesign: work work work
<stlsaint> duanedesign: you mind sharing that link
<duanedesign> http://okiebuntu.homelinux.com/blog/?p=96
<bodhizazen> 'lo duanedesign
<stlsaint> duanedesign: that method requires internet to restore packages right?
<duanedesign> yeah it just saves the dpkg selections
<stlsaint> i c
<duanedesign> also in newer versions of Ubuntu additional repo info is saved in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<stlsaint> yep yep
<stlsaint> learned that :D
<starkraving> The last few kernel releases have disabled my wireless. Now because of the new release today, the last one that worked has rolled off of grub. Any way to get it back?
<morri> I have researched my topic even more and after seeing a different wording to my post  I found it seems a bug that is recorded already, but mostly for karmic. I am usin lucid though.
<morri> I updated my alsa yesterday to the latest (.23)
<morri> and anyway my bug or whatever it is is that the mic is stuttering(the externeal one)
<duanedesign> morri: hello. Having issues with your microphone?
<morri> yes
<morri> it has a stuttering input
<morri> and I havent yet found a way to solve this
<morri> I have heard it might have something to do with pulse audio
<morri> but that was mostly in post about previous distros
<morri> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/354620
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 354620 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "Recording from microphone stutters when pulseaudio is running (affects: 24) (dups: 2) (heat: 143)" [High,Fix committed]
<duanedesign> morri: what do you get from the following command:
<duanedesign> cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec
<morri> no such fuile or directory
<duanedesign> morri: ok try:    head -n 1 /proc/asound/card0/codec*
<morri> head: error reading `/proc/asound/card0/codec97#0': Is a directory
<duanedesign> morri: ok how about: lspci | grep Audio
<morri> 00:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: ALi Corporation M5451 PCI AC-Link Controller Audio Device (rev 02)
<duanedesign> morri: this might help us get past one of those errors. Can you try this command:  head -n 3 /proc/asound/card0/codec97#0/ac97#0-0
<morri> ok , 0-0/0: Analog Devices AD1981B  PCI Subsys Vendor: 0x0000
<duanedesign> i am not finding too much on that issue for a AD1981B. Might watch the cpu usage and make sure you are not runnin out of processing power
<CDSH> I have Lucid and XP dual boot on seperate HDs.  I added a third drive that has Lucid already installed. Fdisk shows it.  If I do an update-grub will that give me 3 OS ?
<morri> i have 2.8 ghz processor
<morri> when i record something it runs around 50 % CPU usage
<morri> while running the the browser windows as well
<morri> (tabs)#
<morri> and skype running in the background too
<morri> I did this which is described in the bug describtion that i showed earlier
<morri> and it did work for skype , it doesnt stutter there any more
<morri> but would i need the same thing for sound recorder?
<morri> because it only resolved the stuttering in skype but not the general one
<morri> "/bin/sh -c "PULSE_SERVER=127.0.0.1 skype" "
<hobgoblin> morri: please don't use enter key for punctuation :(
<paultag> !enter | morri
<ubot2> morri: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<morri> how do I use the enter key as punctation?
<hobgoblin> you have been doing it - please don't do it
<morri> aha
<morri> anyway would I need to post this bin/sh ...evertime I use skype?
<deepk> I am not able to use the entire screen of my Samsung T240 HD (24") monitor with Ubuntu 10.04. Any hints?
<deepk> It leaves about 2 inches on either side (left and right).
<deepk> I have got GEForce Nvidia graphics card and I have installed nvidia drivers.
<deepk> Nothing I do seems to make any use of the left and right portions (~2") of the screen :(
<deepk> anyone?
<TheSkeward> Hi.  Trying to connect to the Internet on a 2Wire 1701HG Gateway router.  Every time I attempt to connect, the computer freezes and has to be manually restarted.  I'm able to connect to the neighbor's wireless easily, so it's nothing to do with the computer, the drivers, or the wireless card.   Can anyone help me?
<sebsebseb> Hi
<zkriesse> hello again sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> zkriesse: uh yep
<paultag> shpongle: I know where i've seen your name before!!!
<paultag> shpongle: there is a band by the name shpongle that I have in my library
<shpongle> paultag, sure! i'm named after them :D cus i love them
<paultag> shpongle: :)
<paultag> shpongle: that's why I thought you have been in here before
<paultag> It all makes sense now :)
<shpongle> paultag, i'm glad you sorted it out :P
<paultag> Yuppers. On that note, I'll be AFK until Monday
<paultag> love you all dearly
<arlbee> Hi...I am running Ubuntu 10.04 LTS & believe I have a failed AGP controller on the Motherboard. The MB has onboard graphics so I have been able to boot with that but have lost the GUI.....it just boots into text only.....firstly saying something about codec_read & failing, then coming up with a login & pwd....Any ideas on how I retrieve the GUI ?
<phillw> arlbee: my best guess would be to rebuild xorg.conf, but you would be advised to seek a second opinion
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-08-07
<phillw> Try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg".
<arlbee> I will try that Phill & come back
<arlbee> I logged in on a text screen, then run what you said, it asked me for root pwd, then it didn't seem to do anything, at least no further text was displayed other than it going back to the $prompt......should I try to reboot ?
<phillw> arlbee: if you have been asked for your password, and no  errors have been reported, I'd go for the re-boot; just please bear in mind that I'm not guaranteeing that will sort it for you (it should, but I've never used it).
<arlbee> I just rebooted but it is still the same as before.....I am really stuck
<phillw> hmm, let me have a look, you may need to remove the exisiting file and force it to make a new one... It will take a few minutes for me to get the instructions for that.
<arlbee> Thanks.....I appreciate any assistance
<phillw> arlbee: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1457616 has details on re-creatig the xorg file, that is along the lines of what I recall about things. The guys and gals over at http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=334 would be better able to help you (the stickie is a good one to read) if you explain your problem there, they are far more up to speed on video matters.
<arlbee> Thanks Phillw....I will read up & try
<phillw> I'm sorry, but I am not a graphics card person. the people on that sub-forum certainly are though :-)
<edlik> Please help, some of my usb ports appear to be not working
<timh> hi.  my pager (window list manager on the lower panel) quit paging.  It is locked on Desk 1.
<stlsaint> timh: try restarting gdm (or whatever DE you have)
<darren__> how do you grab email from one ubuntu partition into the new one , ie. old ubuntu was 9.10 updated to 10.04 and i have just installed 10.04 from live cd. in install it only asks if you want to import from windoZe partition not other ubuntu or slackware partitions
<darren__> bloody touchpad , i want to import emails from old ubuntu to new installed one
<hobgoblin> with evolutiion you can do a backup then import that, t-bird you can copy the folder in /home
<hobgoblin> possibly you can copy the evolution folder as well but I don't use it
<darren__> ah cheers, i know how to backup and install, will do that
<darren__> is there anywhere i can get a tutorial on config. and use of ORCA speech
<hobgoblin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Accessibility http://live.gnome.org/Orca
<hobgoblin> what do you mean by config?
<darren__> setting voices that are easy to listen to,speed of voice, what get read, especially internet pages, what programs it works in etc
<hobgoblin> oic - I can't help much with that then - check the links and/or wait for someone else
<phillw> darren__: there is an accessibily sub area on the main forum at http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=145 there is also a mailing list for them
<phillw> the mailing list is ubuntu-accessibility.lists.ubuntu.com  although I would think you need to join ( I am a member of it, so if you need help doing so, please ask).
<phillw> btw, good morning hobgoblin :-)
<hobgoblin> morning phillw
<IdleOne> darren__: #ubuntu-accessibility is also a good place for help with orca I believe
<IdleOne> darren__: may or may not be active depending on time zone
<hobgoblin> darren__: there you go - loads of people springing out of the woodowor :)
<IdleOne> I just checked the channel does not have many users but I know that the team is actively working
 * phillw there are excellent resources for accessibilty, it just may take a little while to get answers
<darren__> sorry guys yer im still here was doing google search on topic
<hobgoblin> it's ok this isn't some instant messenger thingy :)
<phillw> darren__: the link to the sub-forum would be a good place to start ^^^
<darren__> #ubuntu-accessibility, is that what you mean phillw
<darren__>  ubuntu-accessibility.lists.ubuntu.com  - is this a webpage,  because i get server not found error
<phillw> darren__: give me a moment
<phillw> darren__: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accessibility
<darren__> heh cheers phillw, i appreciate it, sometimes navigating around planet ubuntu is daunting
<IdleOne> ubuntu-accessibility@lists.ubuntu.com I believe is the email list
<IdleOne> that wiki page just above probably has a link to sign up
<IdleOne> with that I bid you all a good whatever time zone appropriate greeting :)
<hobgoblin> cya IdleOne
<phillw> IdleOne: from that page you will get in contact with them, I'm not that active on it but do keep a check and interact with it http://forum.phillw.net/viewforum.php?f=14 holds my views
<marcr> hey i havea problem trying to format my new external hard drive to fat32 so i can use it on my ps3, i can see the device in g parted but i am unable to select format, i tried to unmount the drive but the doesn't work, when i click the file sys that says ntfs, it tells me it cannot find the mount point, anyone know of a fix or what i have done wrong
<phillw> marcr: does gparted report back that it cannot access it?
<marcr> phillw warning
<marcr> unable to find mountpoint
<marcr> unable to read the contents of this filesystem!
<marcr> because of this some operations may be unavailable.
<marcr> this is all i get, the unmount optsion is available but not the format
<phillw> hmmm, what does
<phillw> sudo fdisk -l
<phillw> report?
<phillw> !pastebin
<ubot2> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<phillw> !pastebinint
<ubot2> Factoid 'pastebinint' not found
<marcr> ok really dumb question do i need to acesses the HDD in the termial
<phillw> if the hard drive is connected up, then fdisk -l should "see it"
<phillw> possibly as /dev/sdb at the start of it
<marcr> got it
<phillw> now issue
<phillw> df
<phillw> is it on that list also?
<marcr> yeah it is
<marcr> huh
<marcr> command df?
<phillw> df - report file system disk space usage
<phillw> df only reports back for areas that are mounted, the sudo fdisk -l digs a bit further
<marcr> i have def sda1 and def sdf1
<phillw> sdf would be a boot device?
<marcr> no it's the iomega HDD
<phillw> was it plugged in when you booted your computer?
<phillw> booted == started / turned on
<marcr> i was but has be disconnected and reconnect since
<marcr> i know boot lol
<phillw> okay, when you plug it in, the system should ask to mount it.
<marcr> ok should i reboot and plug it in after?
<phillw> if you do df, you should see an entry that starts /media
<marcr> yes it did
<phillw> I'm not in ubuntu atm, under adminstration do you have the option "Disk Utility"?
<marcr> yeah
<marcr> i'm in
<phillw> under that you should have the option to select the disk, from there you can unmount it
<marcr> yeah, i can also format it from here by the looks, or is g parted better?
<phillw> they are both GUI's to the same command :-)
<marcr> :)
<marcr> well the unmounted it
<phillw> just make sure you choose the correct disk, linux does not do "Are you sure" ;-)
<marcr> i have read you got to fat32 and keep all the files
<marcr> is that true
<phillw> marcr: hey i havea problem trying to format my new external hard drive to fat32
<phillw> when you press "nuke the drive" it will do
<phillw> ahh, you want to format it for ps3?
<marcr> yes
 * phillw slow
<marcr> i put my media on already
<phillw> give me a moment, my drive came ps3 ready
<marcr> not knowing ps3 didn't do ntfs
<marcr> just might save me a few hour if i can do it
<marcr> my computer is a dinosaur
<phillw> marcr: I've got some really bad news for you
<phillw> The latest firmware upgrade for the bios apparently prevents any operating systems (such as Ubuntu) from being installed. So please avoid getting the new bios
<phillw> So, I'm going to have to a bit of digging
<marcr> yeah already did it, i just want to play the media on it thorough the ps3
<marcr> i read that i need the file format to be fat32
<phillw> marcr: I'm reading something far more scary :-\  http://forums.afterdawn.com/thread_view.cfm/702626
<phillw> but, it does discuss things. If you do not any joy on there, I can only suggest you ask over on http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=93
<marcr> i saw that but didn't get to far down the page, my label has a space also
<marcr> i will just nuke the bugger
<phillw> marcr: My new drive was "ps3" compliant *what ever that means*, from the bit I've read if it is fat32 formatted, when you plug it into your ps3, it will ask to reformat it.
<marcr> ergh, well i can only muck around with it some more, you got me thru the format roadblock tho, i'm doing that now
<marcr> would you like to know how it goes?
<marcr> hmmm, a terrabyte will take some time huh?
<phillw> I'd recommend you head over to http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=93 I needed a new 2.5" drive and it came "PS3 ready", yeah, like I needed that - I just turned it into linux, you want to do the opposite thing :-)
<phillw> marcr: I'd be delighted to know how you get on, but I'd really suggest you ask on that area of the forum
 * phillw just a librarian, point people to the area of knowledge that they need. :-D
<marcr> yeah, forum just take so long and i normally get few conficting solution, which lead to an online fight lol but i'll give it a crack if this doesn't work thank you phillw been an awesome help
<phillw> that area I pointed you to, should be okay
<phillw> good morning hobgoblin, i don't suppose you know of any PS3 people who are about this time of day?
<marcr> ok interesting i put 1 video on it looks like i'll be on the forum, it now see the hdd but does not see the video
<hobgoblin> phillw: nope sorry
<phillw> marcr: you're going to have to hit the forum area. Sorry I cannot walk you through it, my knowledge of the way 2.5" disks and ps3 are limited to the fact that I know they work :-(
<marcr> yeah just signing up to that one now
<marcr> ergh gotta go afk need to get my son a dummy
<phillw> ##ps3 exists, not sure how active it is. I'd still go for the forum.
<phillw> hi pedro3005
<pedro3005> hey phillw
<_schism_> morning all
<marcr> hello, any hdd and or ps3 experts in?
<_schism_> can anyone help me with a small video problem? I have some movies of my kids I want to make into a dvd for the grandparents and cat seem to find a ubuntu solution that works.  devede converts it to a dvd but it doesnt burn. anyone have anywhere they can point me?
<vangelis> anyone knows how to access recent documents (under places)?
<hobgoblin> marcr: sorry - not me
<hobgoblin> _schism_: I was under the impression that devede did that as well - but I will have a look
<_schism_> hobgoblin, it looks like it does but I cant get the dvd image to burn to a dvd or even get the image to mount and play it there.  so looking for some other ideas while I am messing with devede
<hobgoblin> _schism_: maybe pitivi - I know it is included by default now - but if you've not found these pages they might be of some help http://www.pitivi.org/ and the devede one http://www.rastersoft.com/programas/devede.html
<hobgoblin> I am pretty sure that devede will do what you want - I just not used it - tbh I don't even have advd burner ;)
<_schism_> hobgoblin, thanks I had not come accross that yet I'll go look at them now.
<hobgoblin> vangelis: I'm not sure that you can - places is for 'places' recent documents could be in more than one 'place' I know mine are
<_schism_> may be a setting I goofed up in devede I am still messing with it and although I have used nix for a couple f years I am a noob
<hobgoblin> vangelis: though if your docs are all in one place you can drag that across
<vangelis> hobgoblin: my docs are all in one place. what do you mean drag that across. I just need an easy way to access my recent docs and I was thinking to create a shortcut.
<hobgoblin> vangelis: that is what it does - you can either bookmark - add in the nautilus toolbar or if they are in a folder for instance drag the folder to the left where into places
<vangelis> yes, but I don't just want them under places. I want them under recent documents (which is under places). does this make sense?
<hobgoblin> yes - not sure you can do that
<vangelis> hobgoblin:yes, but I don't just want them under places. I want them under recent documents (which is under places). does this make sense?
<hobgoblin> different places - I was talking about the sidebar in nautilus
<vangelis> hobgoblin:yes, but recent documents have to be stored somewhere, no?
<vangelis> hobgoblin:from my so far search, they are stored in ./recently-used.xbel
<hobgoblin> if they are then create a shortcut
<hobgoblin> mmm - not here they aren't
<hobgoblin> I lied
<hobgoblin> not sure that file will be much help
<vangelis> hobgoblin:that's what I want to do. but I can't find the file :S
<hobgoblin> it's .recently-used.xbel
<hobgoblin> in home
<vangelis> hobgoblin:lol...it's supposed to be, but it's just not there :(
<hobgoblin> so you want to duplicate the recent docs you can see in the menu in nautilus
<vangelis> hobgoblin:in a way, yes!!
<hobgoblin> vangelis: you're one ./recently-used.xbel has a /
<hobgoblin> but regardless I am not sure that file will be of any help
<vangelis> hobgoblin:I'm using nautilus and go to home and trying to find it. on command prompt, it won't let me access it
<hobgoblin> if the docs are in one place I would make that a bookmark - I don't know otherwise
<vangelis> hobgoblin:OK. thanks very much anyway :)
<hobgoblin> it might be hard coded into nautilus - in which case you'd need to fiddle with the code I guess
<merge> hi! Is there a way to turn off/on the sound of specific programs? iow I want to have sound in Empathy but sowhere else.
<merge> When I use the "no sounds" profile, can I turn the sounds for Empathy on?
<IdleOne> hmm I think you want to keep the sound on system wide and  turn it off per application
<merge> that would be fine when I can turn off the ubuntu login sound as well
<IdleOne> I see what you are saying, the login manager at this point lacks features
<IdleOne> sorry don't know what else to offer as a solution.
<shpongle> merge, to turn off the login sound you can use Ubuntu Tweak
<FenBo> tried to start phpmyadmin got this: Not Found  The requested URL /phpmyadmin/ was not found on this server. Apache/2.2.14 (Ubuntu) Server at localhost Port 80   ... when i look at config.inc.php ii is empty. How do I setup phpmyadmin?
<John__> Hi there
<Schrodingerscat1> hello?
<shpongle> Schrodingerscat1, hey there
<Schrodingerscat1> Super noob question here, do you mind?
<shpongle> Schrodingerscat1, i can surely try :)
<IdleOne> hello Schrodingerscat1
<shpongle> Schrodingerscat1, you don't need to be shy or to ask for asking, just ask.. no one will laugh at you, i promise you :)
<Schrodingerscat1> Okay, so I recently had a pc die on me, pretty sure my boot drive is corrupted. I'm trying to boot from a ubuntu 10.04 liveDVD to save some files before I either reformat it or turf the drive. When i boot from the liveDVD it shows the ubuntu logo and "scrolling dots", but then it just gets to a corrupted screen that looks like static/white noise.
<Schrodingerscat1> I haven't md5'd the dvd, but do you think that's the problem?
<Schrodingerscat1> or perhaps a graphics driver/GPU issue?
<IdleOne> md5 first and make sure the image is good
<IdleOne> also I did not know Ubuntu had Live DVD
<Schrodingerscat1> well, i only had blank dvd's, so i found a dvd image in the "alternate downloads" section
<Schrodingerscat1> i think it's the same thing as the live cd only with multiple languages
<IdleOne> Schrodingerscat1: you got a link?
<Schrodingerscat1> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download
<Schrodingerscat1> scroll to the bottom
<IdleOne> ok, well I suggest you always md5sum to start. Also believe the live cd/dvd use generic graphics drivers so that should not be an issue
<IdleOne> I found that I get better burns when I burn at the slowest speed possible
<Schrodingerscat1> yes, I definitely did that, but thanks for reminding me
<Schrodingerscat1> Question though, does checking "verify" after a burn do an md5sum?
<IdleOne> for anything more specific you could try asking in #ubuntu also
<IdleOne> Schrodingerscat1: I don't believe so
<IdleOne> md5 checks if the file you have is equal to the file the server has
<Schrodingerscat1> yes, true, good point :)
<IdleOne> so save a disc and md5 before burning :)
<Schrodingerscat1> okay, well I think what I'll try to do is go burn a cd instead of a dvd on a separate laptop, and hope that works
<Schrodingerscat1> and while that's happening I'll md5 this dvd just to see what happens
<IdleOne> sounds good.
<Schrodingerscat1> thanks very much for your time
<IdleOne> Always feel free to ask questions anytime. you may not get an answer right away but you will never get an answer if you don't ask :)
<Schrodingerscat1> Haha, good point. Thanks a lot, have a good day.
<suprengr> I've this on #ubuntu but no reply, so trying here [especially as the likes of ikonia appear to be here atm]... Anyone got any thoughts re Firestarter vs. GUFW? .. reason for asking is that I've heard 'rumours' re Firestarter's insecurity?  Although I now use GUFW I really did like the capabilties of Firestater and would love tob switch back... if safe.
<suprengr> *to switch
<aveilleux> suprengr, As far as I know Firestarter and GUFW are just frontends to the same firewall
<aveilleux> suprengr, I could be wrong though
<IdleOne> they are both frontends to iptables
<suprengr> I know they both config iptables but FS gave so much more as well... then there were rumours re FS being hackable?
<pleia2> gufw is a front end for ubuntu fireweall (ufw) which is a pretty common things these days
<IdleOne> use which ever you like, keep updated and you should be fine
<pleia2> I don't know about firestarter
<suprengr> hi there idleone
<IdleOne> hey
<suprengr> 3rd time you've offered me help/opion.... thanks
<IdleOne> heh I try
<pleia2> suprengr: I'd recommending using gufw simply because it's the more common/supported one in the community
<pleia2> recommend
<IdleOne> I would go with pleia2's recommendation seeing how she is just awesome
<IdleOne> like a Rock Star
<IdleOne> but more cool
<IdleOne> with less glitter
<IdleOne> lol
<pleia2> oh, "ufw" is "uncomplicated firewall"
<pleia2> well, it's the one ubuntu uses anyway :)
<suprengr> pleia2 IdleOne : ok, cool - will do
<pleia2> I don't use either :\
<IdleOne> me either
<IdleOne> hack me all you want all you will find is pictures of my babies
<suprengr> ..butn who uses glitter, hu?
<suprengr> *huh
<pleia2> well, on my firewall I just write the iptables
<pleia2> and on my netbook I just don't run services, so there isn't much *to* break into
<pleia2> s/services/external services
<slidinghorn> same here -- nothing worth stealing  -- kinda like my apt
<slidinghorn> but I still protect my apartment ;-)
<pleia2> I don't have stuff worth stealing, just have multiple networks at home and a VPN to work so I need to route my traffic appropriately
<pleia2> (this is what happens with a work-from-home sysadmin and a network engineer live together)
<IdleOne> heh
<suprengr> :-D
<IdleOne> So before you moved in you two sat down and had to figure out the network situation?
<pleia2> IdleOne: yeah
<pleia2> there is a diagram
<IdleOne> Your packets are getting in my way!!!
<pleia2> I don't want to go out on your reverse dns!
<shahan> Is there any one who have downloaded the file directx_feb2010_redist.exe
<shahan> ?
<shahan> how MegaByte is the file is?
<aveilleux> shahan, the DirectX Redistributable package from Microsoft? Why do you ask?
<shahan> aveilleux: I wanna install it in wine...
<aveilleux> shahan, use Winetricks to install it
<shahan> aveilleux: ya... I am installing this....
<aveilleux> http://wiki.winehq.org/winetricks
<shahan> aveilleux: directx_feb2010_redist.exe is downloading for a long time....
<aveilleux> shahan, I don't know how large it is. Wget should tell you.
<shahan> aveilleux: not finishing yet... already downloaded 40 MB
<shahan> aveilleux: how to ask Wget?
<aveilleux> shahan, It should be somewhere around 150 MB iirc
<squaregoldfish> shahan: 104Mb
<squaregoldfish> http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?familyid=0CEF8180-E94A-4F56-B157-5AB8109CB4F5&displaylang=en
<shahan> squaregoldfish: hmm
<shahan> squaregoldfish: tnx
<shahan> aveilleux: tnx
<shahan> It has downloaded 45.5 MB
<shahan> already
<shahan> If I now turn off my PC, will it be paused or cancelex
<shahan> canceled?
<squaregoldfish> shahan: Assuming the server supports it, wget will pick up where it left off. Check the man page to see if you should pass it any special flags, but I don't think so.
<squaregoldfish> (Assuming you're using wget, that is...)
<voxyn> Hello
<squaregoldfish> Hello
<voxyn> I understand that here are all the linux geeks to help you :P?
<squaregoldfish> Some of them - just ask a question and if we know we'll answer
<voxyn> Well i'm installing ubuntu dekstop on my netbook currently but it is possible to switch between the netbook remix skin and the normal ubuntu enviroment?
<aveilleux> Voxyn, Not that I know of
<shahan> squaregoldfish: I am using winetricks to download the directx_feb2010_redist.exe
<shahan> squaregoldfish: and downloaded the winetricks by wget http://www.kegel.com/wine/winetricks
<shahan> wget http://www.kegel.com/wine/winetricks
<suprengr> squaregoldfish: it was included / tried in UNR 9.x... useful if not often used..; now [appaently] dropped.
<suprengr> very sorry squaregoldfish wrong tab - daughter got to the keyboard
<suprengr> voxyn:  it was included / tried in UNR 9.x... useful if not often used..; now [appaently] dropped.
<squaregoldfish> shahan: I think you'll be OK. The script is set up to continue previous downloads. It should also skip any files you've already downloaded :)
<voxyn> Thanks for hte help anyway ;0
<Schrodingerscat1> Hi everyone, question
<aveilleux> Schrodingerscat1, maybe answer
<Schrodingerscat1> Thanks!
<Schrodingerscat1> I recently burned a 10.04 live cd, and I can't get it to work
<Schrodingerscat1> I did an md5sum of the iso and the cd after I burned it, both of them checked out
<aveilleux> Schrodingerscat1: Define "Can't get it to work"
<Schrodingerscat1> haha, yes, that would be useful wouldn't it?
<Schrodingerscat1> so, the livecd starts up, i see the ubuntu text/logo and loading bar beneath it, but then it just goes to a screen that looks like lines of white noise and static
<aveilleux> Schrodingerscat1: What speed did you burn the disc at?
<Schrodingerscat1> 4x
<Schrodingerscat1> I made sure to do it very slowly
<aveilleux> Schrodingerscat1: Do you have another computer to test the disc in?
<Schrodingerscat1> I do, which I was thinking of doing next, but it is a mac
<Schrodingerscat1> so i'm not sure this helps me isolate what the problem is necessarily, although I guess it could tell me if my cd is good
<aveilleux> Schrodingerscat1: Is it an Intel mac?
<Schrodingerscat1> Yes it is
<aveilleux> Schrodingerscat1: Then it'll work to test
<Schrodingerscat1> Okay then. Well, it's the computer I'm currently using, so i'll have to log off to test it. What do you think could be the problem with the pc if it works on my mac?
<Schrodingerscat1> some sort of video driver issue?
<aveilleux> Schrodingerscat1: Not sure. I get that sometimes when I boot up on my Thinkpad (HDD install), so try again?
<Schrodingerscat1> Mmm. I haven't actually done a full install, this is just booting straight from the cd
<Schrodingerscat1> I think my HDD is failing though, hence trying to use the live cd to dump the files off it before i format the drive
<Schrodingerscat1> would that affect it?
<aveilleux> Schrodingerscat1: Probably not.
<Schrodingerscat1> That's what I thought. Such an odd issue.
<bobo123> I think the ubuntu-cd should work ok even if your harddisk goes completetly dead
<Schrodingerscat1> Yeah that's what i thought
<Schrodingerscat1> I guess I'll try it on my mac and see what happens
<Schrodingerscat1> I'll probably be back :P
<bobo123> ok
<Schrodingerscat1> Thanks a lot guys, appreciate your help
<aveilleux> How did it go?
<Schrodingerscat1> Well, the cd seems to work perfectly on my laptop
<Schrodingerscat1> but I still get booting to the corrupted screen right after the "Try ubuntu" selection on the pc
<Schrodingerscat1> (Laptop = mac)
<aveilleux> Schrodingerscat1: Could be a video driver issue
<Schrodingerscat1> Yes, i was thinking that
<aveilleux> Schrodingerscat1: Realized that :P
<Schrodingerscat1> but it's a pretty mainstream nvidia card
<Schrodingerscat1> anything I could do to overcome this?
<aveilleux> Schrodingerscat1: Hm, not sure. On the disc, can you set it to safe graphics mode?
<Schrodingerscat1> interesting, is there a specific set of boot parameters for that?
<aveilleux> Schrodingerscat1: I don't have a liveCD right now, so I don't know the procedures
<Schrodingerscat1> argh, let me prowl the wiki
<aveilleux> schrodingerscat1: Give me a minute, I have fast Internet. I can get the ISO and look at it in VBox
<Schrodingerscat1> Thanks so much :D
<aveilleux> schrodingerscat1: (after exiting BioShock on the other computer xD )
<Schrodingerscat1> lol, such a great game
<Schrodingerscat1> This is the page I was looking at, fyi
<Schrodingerscat1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootParameters
<Schrodingerscat1> I tried replacing quiet splash, and this way it let me watch the loading process with a lot of text readout for a minute or so, but it still ended up at the corrupted screen after that
<aveilleux> Schrodingerscat1: There's a way to boot into safe graphics mode (generic driver) without manually modifying the boot parameters. Let me boot into the LiveCD and see.....
<Schrodingerscat1> okay, thanks very much
<aveilleux> Schrodingerscat1: Apparently safe-graphics-mode is no longer available on the 10.04 LiveCD... I can't imagine why, though
<Schrodingerscat1> nooooooo
<Schrodingerscat1> odd
<Schrodingerscat1> well then. Any other suggestions?
<aveilleux> Schrodingerscat1: I seem to have found a solution: http://my.opera.com/sjosul/blog/2010/05/14/ubuntu-10-04-installation-and-upgrade
<Schrodingerscat1> Oh wow, i see this comment: Anonymous writes: 100% agree with the easier way being left in... I have this same problem with an Nvidia card in my desktop. The last few years livecds have *all* crashed without using safe graphics mode.
<Schrodingerscat1> i also have an Nvidia card
<Schrodingerscat1> could be the problem
<Schrodingerscat1> let me try
<Schrodingerscat1> oh wow, just got some prompts about safe graphics mode :O
<aveilleux> Yay
 * phillw have you tried nomodeset in grub ?
<Schrodingerscat1> splash screen!
<Schrodingerscat1> I have not tried nomodeset yet, no, but it looks like it's working now
<Schrodingerscat1> desktop!
<Schrodingerscat1> wow, aveilleux, thank you so much
<aveilleux> Schrodingerscsat1: Thank the woman who taught me how to use Boolean logic
<aveilleux> Schrodingerscat1: (better known as Google-fu)
 * phillw you got to love + ;-)
<Schrodingerscat1> hahah, yes, i could have googled it i'm sure, but being a linux newb I wouldn't have known what to look for
<Schrodingerscat1> ugh, after all that it can't mount the hard drive I expected to be dead
<Calbertha> Hey all. Need some help!
<Schrodingerscat1> Going to go, thanks so much everyone
<Calbertha> Anyone here to help me out?
<phillw> Calbertha: just ask :-)
<Calbertha> Oh thanks!
<phillw> !topic
<ubot2> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Calbertha> I loaded up my machine two days ago to the message error: the symbol 'grub_device_open' not found. grub rescue>
<Calbertha> I have no idea what to do
<phillw> Calbertha: one moment :-0
<phillw> :-)
<Calbertha> Kk
<phillw> Calbertha: is it new installation?
<Calbertha> I installed it about a week and a half ago and its worked fine until now
<phillw> hmm, all I can find is for old installations, do you still have your installation CD?
<Calbertha> Yes
<phillw> I'd go for re-installing Grub, as to what caused it, idk, but a re-installation of grub will "un-confuse it"
<Calbertha> How do i do this?
<phillw> #13 at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<Calbertha> Alright I'll give it a shot. Thanks! I may be back
<phillw> you can get grub to work from the grub rescue prompt, but IMHO a re-install of grub is actually quicker :-)
<Calbertha> Sweetness! Alright thanks a ton.May be back. Later!
<phillw> hi stlsaint:-)
<stlsaint> phillw: sup
<phillw> going okay here, how's things with you?
<stlsaint> cool
<pedro3005> hey stlsaint
<stlsaint> pedro3005: hey man
<pedro3005> stlsaint, how's Python?
<stlsaint> python is python is python :D
<stlsaint> pedro3005: im taking a different apporach to learning
<pedro3005> stlsaint, how so?
<stlsaint> pedro3005: reading up on art of programming instead of just python writing
<pedro3005> stlsaint, yeah, that's good
<stlsaint> pedro3005: any good links you could provide
<pedro3005> stlsaint, sure, lots. PM?
<stlsaint> pedro3005: yep yep
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-08-08
<revolverXD> hello guys have a little question does ubuntu has built-in syslog service? and if it does how do i access it?
<revolverXD> i read something about rsyslog and tried to access it but the only responce i got from it is that its active
<revolverXD> anyone?
<stlsaint> revolverXD: yo
<Calbertha> Hi all. Was here earlier and I'm still in a bind. Anyone round to help?
<revolverXD> hi stlsaint
<Calbertha> Anyone here?
<phillw> Calbertha: hi
<revolverXD> me ? :\
<Calbertha> You helping or looking for help?
<revolverXD> looking for help still trying to figure out how to run syslog on ubuntu
 * phillw sorry, I've been doing wiki pages. 
<Calbertha> Hahah, hey Phillw
<revolverXD> hi m8
<Calbertha> I tried to do the reinstall for Grub but got big problems
<phillw> Calbertha: ?? the reinstall of grub is absolute, unless the hard drive is dying :-/
<Calbertha> Well lemme tell you how it went
<Calbertha> Basically I know the hard drive isn't bad since the comp detects it every time I boot up. But when I try to load in the Ubuntu disc, the same one i did the original install with mind you, it shows this box that says LIVE with an ok button
<Calbertha> Problem is, it won't let me click the button
<phillw> Calbertha: on the posting I gave you, there is the 'mild' version of reinstalling, the 'medium' version and the 'to heck with it, just do it' versions :-)  How far did you go?
<revolverXD> god i think i will just buy the linux bible book and be done with it - trying to install apache or mysql became a torture for me
<Calbertha> Like the mouse isn't working. I've tried 2 as well
<Calbertha> Well..
<Calbertha> I read all of it, and it all needs to be done from the desktop pretty much...whichhhhh I can't get to
<phillw> revolverXD: I recently did a classroom on LAMP, if you want an easier way, I will go get the notes and presentation for you.
<revolverXD> i would really like that phillw cause i remeber i tryed to install LAMP at one point there
<revolverXD> seems like some korean kid got access to my long dead battle net account and now it made a little bit more aware on my system security
<Calbertha> That sucks. Battle Net isn't the most secure thing hah
<phillw> revolverXD: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/07/28/%23ubuntu-classroom.html
<phillw> that has the links to the pages that I used, and the classroom Q&A session
<revolverXD> thank you very much phillw :)
<Calbertha> Oh btw Phillw, I also at one point got "Fix Symbol 'grub_puts' not found"
<phillw> Calbertha: From a boot CD, you will be able to get grub installed?
<Calbertha> Well like I said. When I boot up the original install CD, it shows a box saying LIVE and an ok button
<revolverXD> are there anymore lessons in the near time?
<Calbertha> but I cant click it
<phillw> Calbertha: as i run dev stuff, the instructions for grub re-install do work ;-)
<Calbertha> Well I'm sure they would if I could get to that part ya know
<phillw> revolverXD: yes there are
<Calbertha> But I just keep getting that box I can't click
<phillw> I'd suggest that your cd is poorly :'(
<revolverXD> is there a place i can see their schedule?
<Calbertha> So I guess I should make another?
<phillw> revolverXD: I'm just getting the inforation
<phillw> Calbertha: ensure your CD passes the self test option
<revolverXD> ah thx im trying to install lamp now it seems i did install it at some point
<Calbertha> I guess I'll try booting it up on another machine
<phillw> revolverXD: my draft notes from the classroom are over on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/phillw/draft
<phillw> Calbertha: it's also worth running a CD cleaner in the cd/dvd drive
<Calbertha> Alright then. Going to go try this real fast. Will return.
<phillw> hi Mohan_chml :-)
<revolverXD> just out of curiosity what is tasksel?
<revolverXD> is it something along the line of aptitude?
<phillw> revolverXD: it is a bit, but the "geeks" have made tasksel so that it asks some simple questions and gets on with it
<revolverXD> lol aptitude for the simple folks
<phillw> revolverXD: no, aptitude for people who do not want out of date instructions from "your favourite search engine"
<revolverXD> sigh this wont be easy it seems - i got error 1045 while installing phpmyadmin
<revolverXD> the error says i enterd the right password but for some reason i cant do the reinstalling of the data base
<phillw> revolverXD: let me guess, have you previously tried to install LAMP?
<revolverXD> oh yes :)
<phillw> ::sigh::
<revolverXD> i allways try to do things alone first
<revolverXD> anyway i ignored the data base and created a new one
<phillw> let me look it up; do you have data you need to keep?
<revolverXD> no
<revolverXD> my next question wouldev been how can i manually delet my data base
<phillw> you need to assert your password for the MySQL area, phpmyadmin needs that
<revolverXD> yes and i did gave the right password(the error even state i gave the right one) and still got the error
<phillw> error 1045 reports back as a windows error meeegae?
<phillw> are you using WAMP or LAMP~?
<revolverXD> lamp
<revolverXD> but i pureged mysql and phpmyadmin and lamp and gonna reinstall them fron scratch
<phillw> it would be the better version
<phillw> revolverXD: take out php as well
<revolverXD> well at lest the install window is what is stated in the slid :) that a good sighn
<revolverXD> done that allready
<phillw> I'm puzzeled, as the tasksel ssytem should over-write :-\
<revolverXD> dont worry i think i figured it out - i purged all the mysql ,lamp,phpmyadmin related pacges and now it seems to be on the right course of installation
<revolverXD> packages*
 * phillw ::sigh:: It really does madden me when people follow old instructions
<revolverXD> ok i got into my phpmyadmin root account
<phillw> revolverXD: it should be pretty much plain sailing from there :-)
<revolverXD> hm looks kinda cool need to dedicate some time to learn what i can do with that :)
<phillw> oh, indeed, follow the links from the classroom, they will educate you :-)
<revolverXD> lol thx
<phillw> revolverXD: you are more than welcome, welcome to the LAMP club :-)
<revolverXD> only one thing i cant make the apache2 service to restart using the terminal - i navigated to the etc/init.d but the restart order wont work
<phillw> revolverXD: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<revolverXD> nvm i will do it tomorrow thx for the phillw you saved me once again :)
<revolverXD> and GN guys
<phillw> heck, it's waht we are for :-D
<_schism_> anyone have a moment to help me fix the computer I just trashed :(
<_schism_> just did an upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 no problems then I went to 10.04 and now I cant get to the desktop most of the time.  on occasion I can with safemode but not always
<stlsaint> _schism_: so again?
<stlsaint> _schism_: you cant get to your desktop ?
<stlsaint> well alright
<_schism_> <sigh> lspci shows an ati card and the bootsplash shows invidia anyone ever seen this before?
<zkriesse> Hey team
<tenach> GRR
<tenach> GIMP just crashed my entire GNOME session.
<ubuntubeginner> I just installed the Ubuntu studio updates on my laptop. and I seem to have lost the main menu in my file browser window.... Can someone please help?
<ronankennedy> I'm trying to recover from disk problems with Ubuntu Netbook Edition. GRUB is just giving me a command line prompt. I have figured out how to get it to manually boot from the disk, but it stops with a kernel panic. Can anyone help?
<Mohan_chml> ronankennedy: you remember the error or the next line displayed after GRUB>
<ronankennedy> Mohan_chml: no message, just a command line prompt
<Mohan_chml> ahha
<Mohan_chml> ronankennedy: its just stayed with "GRUB> " right!
<ronankennedy> Mohan_chml: yes
<Mohan_chml> ronankennedy: I think your Grub is not Identifying the boot partitions
<Mohan_chml> make a bootable USB stick and try getting in and look at the grub and update the grub if needed
<ronankennedy> Mohan_chml: yes, I've done that. I've re-installed GRUB through a live stick, and I think I've got the config right, but it just doesn't work.
<phillw> ronankennedy: you may want to try re-installing the kernel
<phillw> http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=35  covers how to do that, and get grub to 'see' it.
<ronankennedy> phillw: thanks, that looks useful
<ronankennedy> phillw: I think that has worked... system is booting normally now. Many many thanks.
<phillw> ronankennedy: you're welcome.
<Mjiig> hi is there a way to change the number of workspaces without using the workspace switcher on the gnome-panel?
<geirha> Run "gconf-editor", then browse to /apps/metacity/general and change num_workspaces
<slidinghorn> Mjiig:  open a terminal (applications > accessories > terminal) and type gconf-editor
<slidinghorn> then go where geirha pointed
<geirha> You can also use gconftool
<Mjiig> i've done that but there's still the same number
<geirha> If you're using compiz, it's /apps/compiz/general/screen0/options/hsize (and/or vsize)
<Mjiig> thanks a lot
<geirha> gconftool-2 -t int -s /apps/compiz/general/screen0/options/hsize 4
<bootstrap> Hello, does anyone know if there are issues with ATI Mobility Radeon HD5470 and Ubuntu?  I'm used to Nvidia, but a deal came along with an ATI.
<pedro3005> bootstrap, I see a lot of people bashing ATI's linux drivers
<bootstrap> pedro3005: yeah me too, I asked just to see if anyone had any first hand experience with that card. Thanks though.
<starspot> Hi folks,  In Ubuntu 10.04 Firefox 3.6.8 how do I disable the pop-up menu that appears when I select a URL for copying?
<starspot> It came with the Ubuntu 10.04 update and also appears in Thunderbird
<MarkRich> Hello everyone.  I'm using Ubuntuo 10.4 & I'd like to create a soft link in a directory other than the one I'm working in.  I use this command ln -s home/mark/data linktodata Desktop & it places the link on the desktop.  But when I access it it says it's a broken link.  I've also used this command which does the same thing.  ln -s home/mark/data linktodata -t Desktop.
<suprengr> MarkRich: open nautilus - go to (e.g.) home folder - right click - use 'Make Link' - it will create link where you are - drag to folder of your choice.  Done... the easy way.
<MarkRich> OK, but is there a way to use the command line & create a soft link to a directory other than the working one?
<suprengr> MarkRich: Don't know answer to that when your method is failing,,, to much a 'fresh' (1 step above newbie?) myself.  I simply profer help when a lnown working soln to a prob works.
<suprengr> *known
<MarkRich> OK thanks.
<MarkRich> Is anyone aware of any other Ubuntu channels for Linux support other than the ones listed at the top of this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList  ?
<suprengr> http://ubuntuforums.org/
<suprengr> http://search.ubuntu.com/
<suprengr> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=801404
<MarkRich> OK thanks
<suprengr> MarkRich: no prob
<geirha> ln -s /home/mark/data ~/Desktop/linktodata
<suprengr> geirha: :)
<MarkRich> That did it.  Thanks <geirha>.
<stlsaint> geirha: sup
<geirha> stlsaint: Just finished the Starcraft II campaign
<geirha> Blizzard sure knows how to make addictive games :)
<stlsaint> geirha: lol, everybody i know grabbed that game :D
<geirha> I haven't actually baught it. A friend of mine did, and he gave me the 7 hour trial key that comes with it.
<stlsaint> lol, you did it in 7 hours
<geirha> It appears to only count the hours when you play on battle.net.
<geirha> Playing the campaign as a guest user, you can apparently play as long as you like :)
<live> I found the ubuntu beginners channel!!!!!
<live> !irc
<ubot2> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<stlsaint> live: hello
<live> hi i'm using xchat. Am i on an offical ubuntu beginners FORUM?
<live> hello, sorry, thanks, bye
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-08-01
<philipballew> whats the best way to convert media files/
<philipballew> ?
<truepurple> I wish I could help you
<philipballew> i wish i could help you to
<stlsaint> philipballew: have you checked the repos for a converter??
<philipballew> yeah. all i see is winff. its not that good. i might try ffmpeg. its command line and can get the job done maybe
<philipballew> i need to convert a video to edit it in open shot haha
<philipballew> !ffmpeg
<ubot2> Factoid 'ffmpeg' not found
<philipballew> :(
<philipballew> haha
<stlsaint> philipballew: apt-cache search ffmpeg
<stlsaint> philipballew: i know soundkonverter for kde is great
<philipballew> alright, ill look at the output here
<truepurple> Well one way to convert a file is to load it up into a photoshop type program then save as a different type
<philipballew> but this is a movie :)
<truepurple> I think the same "save as a different type" option exists in some video players too
<truepurple> I remember VLC as being good at that type of thing
<truepurple> Well sort of remember, it was awhile ago and for windows
<stlsaint> truepurple: vlc is also available for linux jfyi
<philipballew> vlc is great!
<philipballew> its my default for me. haha
<truepurple> I know that stsaint, that is why I mentioned it. But it, like other video players will not play sound for me, only one player will and it doesnt play the video very well. Perhaps someone can help me with that?
<stlsaint> truepurple: i dont know im able to play everything with vlc
<truepurple> I can play it, just no sound
<stlsaint> never had to configure it so i dont know how to debug
<mjj09> Hello, can anyone help me repair my wireless connection?
<Altiar> Hey
<Altiar> So I've been messing with compiz
<Altiar> Lost x minimize and max buttins
<Altiar> Got them back
<Altiar> Now can't move windows at all
<Altiar> Any help ?
<Altiar> Nevermind
<Altiar> Missed the olbvious lol
<philipballew> I need to compile software and need help with that as the tarbell isnt normal inside
<holstein> philipballew: :/
<holstein> whats up?
<holstein> i dont know if i can be much help, but i'll look at a readme.txt and see what i see :)
<philipballew> its from the humble inde bundle i bought yesterday,
<philipballew> there is no readme
<philipballew> thats whats odd
<holstein> those are click-n-run right?
<philipballew> yeah, those. like i can run it from inside the tarbell. but its not installed on my computer
<philipballew> odd if you ask me, maybe they want me to run it from inside there permintly
<holstein> eh... id just put it somewhere, and put a link to it :)
<philipballew> probably. ill play around with it for sur
<philipballew> e
<truepurple> collinp or someone, can anyone help me get sound to work with my video players?
<collinp> Just a second.
<collinp> Okay, what's the trouble you're having?
<bazhang> philipballew, for media conversion, handbrake
<philipballew> i have that here for dvd ripping!
<bazhang> perhaps you are thinking of ogmrip .
<bazhang> handbrake specializes in media conversion
<truepurple> collinp, only the default player runs any sound, except the default player doesn't run the video very good
<truepurple> I have installed several other players, but none of them has sound
<collinp> strange... have you tried closing any other applications that would use sound, then playing a video?
<philipballew> bazhang, no. handbrake is the best dvd ripper on any platform
<truepurple> Nothing else is using sound
<bazhang> philipballew, what exactly are you trying to convert, ie from what to what
<philipballew> flv to a file openshot will read
<philipballew> i was gonna try mpeg
<bazhang> mpeg?
<truepurple> collinp, there is also a second issue, with all of the video players in one way or another, the menu wont show in front of the video, even paused, (one will do it if paused) so essentially some of the menu is near inaccessible
<philipballew> yeah mpeg
<collinp> That's really strange...
<bazhang> ffmpeg I think you mean
<collinp> Hey starcraftman, or tronyx.
<truepurple> collinp, the menu kind of flickers and only really for the option your mouse is currently on. So navigating those menus is hell
<philipballew> bazhang, no, ffmpeg is software. mpeg is a file format
<truepurple> collinp, there is another issue that might be related to the menu, I have a ATI 6850, I finally got the catalyst drivers to work, but I am not sure it is really working yet. That unity thing for example won't work
<collinp> That's an issue with the graphics drivers.. I'm sorry, but I personally am busy at the moment...
<collinp> Anyone else want to help this fine fellow with their problem?
<truepurple> Well the sound can't be related to the video driver I think
<truepurple> I know the video card driver is a specialized help issue, but the sound thing should be generic enough, its integrated sound even
<truepurple> Well I should be on for a little bit, please come back and help if you can collinp
<collinp> I'll try.
<truepurple> If I install anything on a live usb drive, like a driver, does that driver carry over to a long term installation made from that live usb drive?
<s-fox> Hello.
<bioterror> hi s-fox
<s-fox> Hello bioterror .
<truepurple> would you guys be able to help me figure out why I can't get sound for all but 1 video player software?
<bioterror> open alsamixer in terminal
<bioterror> and check if you have something muted
<truepurple> I typed "open alsamixer" into a terminal, and it said "Couldn't get a file descriptor referring to the console" bioterror
<bioterror> open terminal
<bioterror> and run command: alsamixer
<bioterror> if you see "MM", that means that the "channel" is muted
<truepurple> none muted
<truepurple> headphone is grayed out, and "front Mi" is at zero bioterror
<bioterror> if you dont need those, doesnt matter
<bioterror> what matters is Master and PCM, to be exact
<truepurple> Is Mi, mic?
<bioterror> probably ;)
<truepurple> Ok, how do I check those?
<bioterror> you can see them
<truepurple> I went into sound settings through preference>sound and didnt find anything off
<truepurple> bioterror, see them how?
<share> how much disk space should I allocate /boot
<holstein> share: i say if you are unsure, just the the installer do it automatically all in one partition
<holstein> this might help you if you want to do something custom http://linuxmafia.com/~karsten/Linux/FAQs/partition.html
<tuxbaba> why not try and install ubuntu in a VM
<holstein> tuxbaba: hey... whats up?
<tuxbaba> hi...just hanging around
<tuxbaba> mark, anything of interest for beginners ?
<tuxbaba> any alternative to nerolinux ?
<holstein> tuxbaba: what are you looking for? burning TOC files?
<holstein> if you just want standard burning, brasero and K3B are quite full featured
<tuxbaba> spoilt quite a few cd's trying to burn a bootable iso - used k3b &  the default package in maverick
<holstein> AH... i say thats just user error
<tuxbaba> managed to get it right atlast using nerolinux - but its a trail s/w
<holstein> i have trouble burning CD toc files occaionally, and bluray is challenging, but i can burn a bootable disc in brasero or k3b
<holstein> you need to 'copy' the CD using the downloaded iso as the source, and the blank CD as the destination
<holstein> im going to purchase nerolinux for the bluray data discs i need to make
<tuxbaba> have got quite a few shiny coasters for myself.. anyway i can undo the damage ?
<holstein> what did you break?
<tuxbaba> finalised the cds & found that i'd not written it right in the first place...
<holstein> im not sure what you are asking
<holstein> if you are coming from windows, or nero, the workflow is going to be different
<holstein> i remember needing to learn the proper steps
<holstein> if you are asking how to 'fix' or reuse the bad CD's, i say dont worry about it since they are quite cheap these days
<tomnersinger> How do I fix the display so I can see the entire screen in command line? I am running Ubunt 10.04.2 server.
<holstein> tomnersinger: you want terminal fullscreen? hit F11
<tomnersinger> holstein i dont have a gui installed
<holstein> im not sure about that... i just assumed thats something that is fixed..
<tomnersinger> I wish it was.
<holstein> lol
<holstein> fixed size*
<holstein> its not broken ;)
<holstein> its just not doing what you want it to do
<tomnersinger> I lose about a third of the screen, it doesnt matter what i run i.e. nano, or even ls. I have to type clear to see the prompt
<holstein> you can ssh in from a box with x, and resize whatever terminal you use to do whatever
<tomnersinger> Im not sure how to do that. I am normally a "win" user.
<holstein> you can use puTTY from windows
<holstein> in my scenario, im running a server without GUI, but its down in the crawlspace of my house running headless
<holstein> i ssh into it instead of having a monitor connected
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/ConnectingTo
<tomnersinger> mine is on an old laptop, it worked fine yesterday, now this is the issue i have
<tomnersinger> Thanks
<holstein> tomnersinger: did you upgrade? try booting into the last kernel you had
<tomnersinger> no upgrades. just installed it yesterday morning
<holstein> maybe some glitchy thing with the bios/graphics? who knows
<holstein> ssh will do it though... i think its implied that CLI boxes and servers are running headless usually
<tomnersinger> i'll try terminal, again thanks
<bodhi_zazen> nhandler: do you have time for a PM ?
<nhandler> bodhi_zazen: Sure
<juemo> Hey pals ! I need a hand finding the source of a arp mapping problem. My router keeps broadcasting arp request to map my server and he never respond. Got any ideas ?
<philipballew> !osx
<ubot2> Factoid 'osx' not found
<philipballew> !mac
<ubot2> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<philipballew> ... darn
<philipballew> ahh
<philipballew> when i try to install 11.04 on a macbook i get an error saying (initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system.
<nlsthzn> philipballew: Mac's don't use the same BIOS as regular PC's... they need some other tricks to get a non Mac OS installed
<philipballew> true. its harder and gonna take some work i think
<thewrath> hey all anyone here
<philipballew> !ask
<ubot2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<thewrath> anyone know any good maps add ons for snort
<philipballew> would snort have a irc channel?
<philipballew> what is snort btw?
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-08-02
<thewrath> yes they do
<thewrath> but i like to ask here first
<thewrath> snort is an ids
<pointydrip> Hello, I'm trying to install opencl and nvidia-dev drivers for a program. I was following a guide and I entered sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia-*
<pointydrip> I've tried a bunch of things using apt-get but I still only have command line functionality at boot (no desktop)
<pointydrip> plz help
<philipballew_> I need help getting wifi configured on a laptop.
<philipballew_> I need help getting wifi configured on a laptop.
<philipballew_> !mac
<ubot2> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<charlie-tca> pointydrip: if you had nvidia proprietary drivers installed, you should either rename or remove /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pointydrip> It's not there...
<pointydrip> xorg.conf.backup
<pointydrip> charlie-tca: I install from .run that I had downloaded a while back, much more noobie frienldy than using apt
<charlie-tca> I see. The problem with that is now you can't remove it easily, and are having problems.
<charlie-tca> Apparently the removal is not quite as "noobie friendly" as the installation, huh?
<pointydrip> charlie-tca: nope
<charlie-tca> I have no idea how to remove the files, either
<pointydrip> charlie-tca: I do its apt-get --purge remove nvidia-*
<pointydrip> charlie-tca: but it removes everything
<charlie-tca> If that will remove whatever the .run file installed, yes
<pointydrip> charlie-tca:have you installed the nvidia-dev?
<charlie-tca> I don't install what is not in the repositories, and if you used a .run file, it won't be the same.
<pointydrip> charlie-tca: cool, well at least I know how to undo any damage I will most likely end up doing
<teddy1> hello world! A question: I have updated compiz to 0.9.2, but it works in a very strange way. Firstly, no window borders etc, I managed this (by upgrading from 0.9.0 to 0.9.2) but now there are no effects working and ccsm does not open anymore, so I removed it. Is there a way to reinstall whole compiz to version 0.8.6, which worked fine?
<teddy1> 10.10
<holstein> teddy1: i would suggest opening synaptic, and searching in there
<holstein> you can force older versions or whatever
<holstein> if you added a PPA, you might want to purge it
<teddy1> I tried that. I purged all ppa regarding compiz. Now I can't reinstall it anmyore, because it wrties error: can't download
<teddy1> what I need is good 0.8.6 ppa and just reinstall. It sounds so easy
<holstein> i would double check the purge method... i would look at my sources
<holstein> i would make sure i run sudo apt-get update, or hit a refresh button
<holstein> teddy1: im suggesting *not* using a PPA actually
<holstein> just reverting back to the default one
<teddy1> I deleted ppa from my sources
<teddy1> what else can I use for reinstall'?
<holstein> teddy1: thats not enough
<holstein> you need to purge it
<holstein> you can use literally any package manager
<holstein> but i suspect you have some dependencies causing issues
<holstein> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/08/ppa-purge-added-to-official-ubuntu-1010.html
<holstein> maybe you should re-anable the PPA, and trouble shoot the issues...
<teddy1> thansk for the hint!! I'll give it a try
<teddy1> So i purged launchpad ppa for compiz but is till getting 0.9.2 version at reinstall. What's wrong?
<holstein> did you refresh? or run sudo apt-get update?
<teddy1> Yes I did, no change in compiz
<holstein> whats the problem?
<holstein> i would try and get back to as default as possible, and look at whats going on with compiz
<holstein> you could have a graphics driver issue that is effecting compiz
<holstein> you used something like http://www.webupd8.org/2010/11/install-compiz-0921-in-ubuntu-1010.html teddy1 ?
<teddy1> yes I did use this and some more when it was not working
<holstein> right.. its the 'some more' im concered about
<holstein> you'll need to undo everything youve done properly
<holstein> or, troubleshoot compiz
<teddy1> Oh I see, there amore ppa:)
<teddy1> so messy
<holstein> yeah, *dont* add that ppa
<holstein> i was more asking if that was the PPA you used
<holstein> if you added multiple PPA's, you'll need to purge them too
<teddy1> Yes, that is gonna take a while. I think I added three, purge it all
<teddy1> Well I deleted all (hopefuly) but now I can't reinstall compiz because "failed to download"
<holstein> teddy1: you can give me the entire error
<holstein> ?
<kristian-aalborg> holstein, care to weigh in on a hack I'm scheming on?
<holstein> sure
<user> wilsud
<kristian-aalborg> hack is in three parts... one: http://www.memorydepot.com/ssd/listcat.asp?catid=edc400044
<kristian-aalborg> two: http://www.cablesonline.com/44pinmalidc2.html --- three: http://www.cablesonline.com/44pinfemidcr.html
<kristian-aalborg> as a cheap SSD that is actually an SSD... I've had it with the CF hacks
<kristian-aalborg> for ye olde thinkpads
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: sorry... i got busy and i need to run :/
<holstein> next time :)
<kristian-aalborg> np
<kristian-aalborg> if anyone wants to comment on this HW, feel free to do so
<Error404NotFound> can someone tell me how to fixgrub? im at a prompt that says grub rescue>
<Error404NotFound> holstein:
<Error404NotFound> bioterror:
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-08-03
<charlie-tca> !grub | Error404NotFound
<ubot2> Error404NotFound: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Error404NotFound> i fixed it
<Error404NotFound> thanks
<Error404NotFound> now if i can make it not boot that
<Error404NotFound> im not dul booting anymore
<Error404NotFound> dual
<Error404NotFound> stil has option to load win 7 though
<Error404NotFound> oh fs i didnt fix it
<Error404NotFound> back to grub rescue now
<kristian-aalborg> greetings, ubuntu-beginners
<kristian-aalborg> arch or debian for ancient laptops? :D
<M0hi> kristian-aalborg: ancient = ? intel P1 processors?
 * M0hi waits for kristian-aalborg 
<kristian-aalborg> M0hi, P1, yes
<kristian-aalborg> 128 megs of memory
<kristian-aalborg> I tried Debian and it's okay... but would Arch be better you think?
<bioterror> kristian-aalborg, recycling, scrapping to be honest
<bioterror> arch :D
<bioterror> hahaha
<M0hi> lol bioterror
<bioterror> gsus
<bioterror> recycle that piece of hazardous waste
<bioterror> it's worthless
<M0hi> kristian-aalborg: dont ask him. I think LXDE will do the trick. Its a light weight OS
<bioterror> hahaha sure you do mohi
 * M0hi stares at bioterror 
<bioterror> M0hi, you can begin with Lubuntu taking 120MB of RAM on boot
<bioterror> just plain Openbox uses what, ~80MB of rAM
<bioterror> and then again you have old harddrive with poor performance
<bioterror> and cpu that can do nothing
<bioterror> sure it was great machine around 1995
<bioterror> maybe before
<M0hi> bioterror: what about minimal install ?
<bioterror> kristian-aalborg, 32bit Arch is i686, your hazardous waste computer asking for scrapping is i586
<kristian-aalborg> bioterror, it's fun to play with
<bioterror> yes, install DOS 6.22 and play with it
<bioterror> RAPTOR should run smoothly, so does Jack JAzz Rabbit
<bioterror> Jazz Jack Rabbit, it was
<kristian-aalborg> it's a 1997 model
<kristian-aalborg> I had doom running on it pretty good, actually
<bioterror> you could play doom with 386DX33
<bioterror> I really cant understand why people glorifys old x86 hardware
<bioterror> I can understand Atari ST, Amiga 1200 and up and C64
<kristian-aalborg> it's a learning experience - you're forced to be effective
<kristian-aalborg> bioterror, this is a Thinkpad, mind you... as much lore and quality as any other machine
<bioterror> I've scrapped lots of thinkpad
<bioterror> and my first stinkpad was 560Z
<bioterror> and that's recycled too :D
<bioterror> horrible 800x600 resolution
<kristian-aalborg> this one's got 1024x768
<bioterror> as this is ubuntu and not xubuntu or lubuntu channel, I can say that anything below Core2Duo is junk and should be scrapped :D
<kristian-aalborg> bbl, have to change monitor
<s-fox> Hello.
<stlsaint> compiledkernel: HEYO
<compiledkernel> stlsaint: Lo
<s-fox> Hello stlsaint & compiledkernel
<compiledkernel> Fox.
<s-fox> Anything new?
<compiledkernel> Not really.
<compiledkernel> You?
<s-fox> Just the usual real life junk
<compiledkernel> Ce la vie.
 * s-fox nods
<stlsaint> s-fox: chello D:
<stlsaint> :D
<stlsaint> sorry
<stlsaint> compiledkernel: how you been? long time no see
<compiledkernel> Overworked. Underpaid. Life constantly changing. You stlsaint
<s-fox> That sounds like a copy of my life.
<compiledkernel> Sometimes truth is stranger than fiction.
<s-fox> I am not sure t is worth all the agro.
 * s-fox shrugs
<compiledkernel> Indeed fox.
<stlsaint> compiledkernel: still deployed to kuwait, hating it
<compiledkernel> En Kuwait isn't afghan.
<stlsaint> true
<zkam> hello?
<holstein> zkam: o/
<anubis_7> Hello, how to easy update the manual installed software (make install) ? somethink like "apt-get upgrade"
<nit-wit> bodhi_zazen, can I have a pm convesation with you.
<nit-wit> *conversation that is, lol
<Jon_N|A> Hi there! How can a figure out what are my HDD's partitions attributes in hd(x.x) format? Is there a software for it?
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-08-04
<philipballew> I want to create a rsync backup of my entire hd. is that easy to do
<head_victim> philipballew: not difficult but depends on what you want to do with it afterwards.
<philipballew> Well what are things I can do with it that make it difficult?
<head_victim> If you're wanting a 1:1 copy I'd suggest something more suited to cloning like dd or clonezilla. If you're just backing up data select the right switches from man rsync and away you go.
<philipballew> i just was gonna back up from /
<philipballew> if you know what i mean
<head_victim> Ah it's always problematic to backup a running system. If you want a FULL copy I"d suggest booting a livecd to run from (there are many liveCDs with inbuilt cloning software) and copy that way. You'll never be able to get a proper copy of a system drive that's in use.
<head_victim> Well that's been my experience anyway.
<philipballew> well most all I need is in my home directory
<head_victim> philipballew: that shouldn't be too difficult then
<head_victim> something like rsync -azv /home /destination
<philipballew> what in the main file system might i want to back up in your opinion head_victim
<nlsthzn> So anybody out there play Volley Brawl?
<kallis4> hi
<kallis4> i need some advice. anyone here
<kallis4> ???
<Nubi1Kenobi> Anyone alive?
<kallis4> does'nt look like it :(
<kallis4> and i need help
<kallis4> :'(
<Nubi1Kenobi> Haha
<Nubi1Kenobi> me 2.
<Nubi1Kenobi> Whats yer prob?
<holstein> lol
<holstein> you just ask ;)
<kallis4> i installed ubuntu 11.04 but not booting up
<Nubi1Kenobi> haha
<IAmNotThatGuy> kallis4, whats your screen showing? please elaborate
<IAmNotThatGuy> !ask | Nubi1Kenobi
<ubot2> Nubi1Kenobi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<IAmNotThatGuy> (:
<Nubi1Kenobi_> That was really weird
<Nubi1Kenobi_> still around?
<IAmNotThatGuy> maybe
<IAmNotThatGuy> :P
<Nubi1Kenobi_> haha
<Nubi1Kenobi_> Well...my issue...I have limited to no knowlege about this linux businees.....
<Nubi1Kenobi_> finding it difficult diving right into
<Nubi1Kenobi_> I have ubunto setup as a dual boot - no issues and having problem with part image....maybe a filesystem navigation issue
<holstein> part image?
<Nubi1Kenobi_> i have a seperate hdd setup as my image drive....
<Nubi1Kenobi_> yeah
<holstein> elaborate on what 'part image' is
<Nubi1Kenobi_> My friend set this up for me. it is a program i have to access in terminal
<Nubi1Kenobi_> sudo su....then part image
<Nubi1Kenobi_> it writes partition images
<Nubi1Kenobi_> I am using ubunto to back up images of my windows instalations
<Nubi1Kenobi_> at least to begin with....
<holstein> ok... whos your friend?
<Nubi1Kenobi_> problem is..
<kallis4> damn pc
<Nubi1Kenobi_> the drive i have set up for the images......i cant access it
<IAmNotThatGuy> holstein, lol
<kallis4> so. i need help
<Nubi1Kenobi_> he is bad at answering thew phone
<Nubi1Kenobi_> ]when i need help
<Nubi1Kenobi_> jokes on me...right? LOL
<holstein> Nubi1Kenobi_: you can access the drive in what format? and from which OS's cant you *not* access it
<IAmNotThatGuy> Nubi1Kenobi_, so are you using some virtual machines? or?
<Nubi1Kenobi_> no
<Nubi1Kenobi_> i will explain
<IAmNotThatGuy> kallis4, shoot
<kallis4> is there a way to set the grafix for ubuntu?
<Nubi1Kenobi_> I have a 500gb hdd set up into 3 partitions, 100gb for win7 100 for ubunto and 300 for data
<kallis4> i installed ubuntu ealier, but its not starting up, i think it hangs coz of the grafix
<Nubi1Kenobi_> i have a second hdd set up for my images
<IAmNotThatGuy> kallis4, what screen are you getting?
<Nubi1Kenobi_> i have it set up as a dual boot with both os
<IAmNotThatGuy> kallis4, are you able to see the boot screen?
<kallis4> yes
<Nubi1Kenobi_> i can mount the image hdd and view it, but cant move files off of it or even get part image to recognize it....
<kallis4> its a dualboot with win7
<Nubi1Kenobi_> not sure what I am doing wrong...my friend was aboe too...but I cant
<Nubi1Kenobi_> able not aboe
<IAmNotThatGuy> kallis4, and are you getting the Ubuntu logo?
<holstein> kallis4: how did it run live?
<kallis4> no
<kallis4> i did'nt run live
<holstein> ah
<kallis4> just installed
<IAmNotThatGuy> Nubi1Kenobi_, tried moving with the terminal codes?
<holstein> i would get a live CD, and try 'nomodeset'
<Nubi1Kenobi_> no
<kallis4> still...aint there a way to fix it ?
<holstein> see if you can get tot he desktop that way... im guessing its the graphics hardware
<IAmNotThatGuy> Nubi1Kenobi_, sudo cp /meda/sda4 /media/sdb6 or something?
<CrOnOs2000> Nubi1Kenobi_, you cant boot ubuntu and on win 7 you cant mount hdd image right?
<holstein> kallis4: sure... what graphics hardware do you have?
<Nubi1Kenobi_> I am used to navigating through the files structure with dos or windows and am completely lost here
<kallis4> uhm ...
<Nubi1Kenobi_> @Cronos200: Correct
<kallis4> its an intel thing onboard
<IAmNotThatGuy> :o
<IAmNotThatGuy> Nubi1Kenobi_, you have a LIVE CD?
<Nubi1Kenobi_> Cronos: i can mount to it but part image read/write to it
<Nubi1Kenobi_> iamnotthatguy:no
<holstein> kallis4: intel is usually well supported, but you'll need to help me help you, and either try forcing vesa, the nomodeset live idea, or give more info on what hardware you have
<Nubi1Kenobi_> @holstein:http://www.partimage.org/Main_Page
<IAmNotThatGuy> Nubi1Kenobi_, My name is Mohi =] and to autofill a nick name, type first two characters and press tab
 * IAmNotThatGuy reads
<CrOnOs2000> Nubi1Kenobi_,  ok lets fix ubuntu first, when you boot what you see? or is just black screen
<kallis4> uhm..let me check quick and get back to u.
<kallis4> thx
<Nubi1Kenobi_> IAmNotThatGuy: thnx
<Nubi1Kenobi_> IAmNotThatGuy: I am bryan, nice to meet you.
<Nubi1Kenobi_> CrOnOs2000: I do not think I have an Ubuntu problem. I beleive I did not explain well enough
<IAmNotThatGuy> nice to meet you too =]
<Nubi1Kenobi_> CrOnOs2000: I have no problems booting and getting into either Ubuntu or Win7
<CrOnOs2000> Nubi1Kenobi_, ok then what program do you use to make and mount images on ubuntu
<Nubi1Kenobi_> CrOnOs2000: IAmNotThatGuy : I beleive I am really having an issue navigating/understanding the structur of the file system.
<Nubi1Kenobi_> http://www.partimage.org/Main_Page
<Nubi1Kenobi_> CrOnOs2000: http://www.partimage.org/Main_Page
<IAmNotThatGuy> Nubi1Kenobi_, so you are trying to access one partition by staying in the other OS ?
<Nubi1Kenobi_> CrOnOs2000: IAmNotThatGuy: I think I may not be typing the correct path in
<Nubi1Kenobi_> CrOnOs2000: I am saving the windows partition from ubuntu, and trying to save it on my image drive
<Nubi1Kenobi_> CrOnOs2000: but I can not read or write to that drive or "find" or have proper permissions do access it.
<Nubi1Kenobi_> CrOnOs2000: BUt
<IAmNotThatGuy> ah
<Nubi1Kenobi_> CrOnOs2000: I can mount it and view the initiall image my friend saved to it.
<IAmNotThatGuy> Nubi1Kenobi_, so you are in Ubuntu now
<Nubi1Kenobi_> IAmNotThatGuy: you created a monstaer with the tab thingy
<Nubi1Kenobi_> Si
<Nubi1Kenobi_> :)
<IAmNotThatGuy> okay. now. open terminal and type sudo nautilus
<CrOnOs2000> http://www.partimage.org/ is down or is just my isp?
<Nubi1Kenobi_> uno momento
<IAmNotThatGuy> hmmm! Polish
<Nubi1Kenobi_> your isp
<Nubi1Kenobi_> it worked for me
<Nubi1Kenobi_> haha
<IAmNotThatGuy> it loaded for me
<CrOnOs2000> lol lame isp
<IAmNotThatGuy> Nubi1Kenobi_, did that?
<IAmNotThatGuy> CrOnOs2000, ha ha
<Nubi1Kenobi_> lol
<Nubi1Kenobi_> CrOnOs2000: done
<IAmNotThatGuy> Nubi1Kenobi_, following me or him?
<IAmNotThatGuy> :P
<Nubi1Kenobi_> CrOnOs2000: root came up
<IAmNotThatGuy> Nubi1Kenobi_, you can find the partition on your left right?
<Nubi1Kenobi_> CrOnOs2000: IAmNotThatGuy  I am following both
<IAmNotThatGuy> you mounted it before?
<IAmNotThatGuy> it= the partition you wanted to copy
<Nubi1Kenobi_> IAmNotThatGuy: of coarse
<Nubi1Kenobi_> IAmNotThatGuy: CrOnOs2000 check it out
<Nubi1Kenobi_> I need ahk for linux :(
<Nubi1Kenobi_> IAmNotThatGuy: CrOnOs2000 :it is not shown on the left
<CrOnOs2000> well he can try on a terminal fdisk -l and show result on pastebin
<Nubi1Kenobi_> CrOnOs2000: IAmNotThatGuy : how can I easily take and paste screen shots in here?
<Nubi1Kenobi_> Easier to show than tell :P
<CrOnOs2000> just copy the text and paste it on pastebin and giveus the link
<Nubi1Kenobi_> I am new to IRC also
<Nubi1Kenobi_> fyoi
<Nubi1Kenobi_> fyi
<Nubi1Kenobi_> LOL
<Nubi1Kenobi_> where is the paste bin>
<CrOnOs2000> http://pastebin.com/ is a webpage
<Nubi1Kenobi_> CrOnOs2000: IAmNotThatGuy : So um,,, I am used to ^c to copy.....doesnt seem to be working
<Nubi1Kenobi_> did something happen
<Nubi1Kenobi_> guess not
<CrOnOs2000> just use menu, and use a x based terminal no a normal acessory->terminal i think not on linux rigth now
<Nubi1Kenobi_> ok
<Nubi1Kenobi_> CrOnOs2000: http://pastebin.com/DLg6Wc92
<CrOnOs2000> Nubi1Kenobi_, ok thats the root nautilus open other terminal and type sudo fdisk -l post the result plz
<Nubi1Kenobi_> 10-4
<CrOnOs2000> Nubi1Kenobi_, fdisk -l is a L letter not a 1
<philipballew> if I want to have my comp run rsync -azv  /home /myusername  /path/to/externalharddrive once a week how would i do that with a script and a crong job?
<Nubi1Kenobi_> CrOnOs2000: http://pastebin.com/fuuvYsHp
<Nubi1Kenobi_> !manual
<ubot2> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Nubi1Kenobi_> they need to change the !manual to !rtfm
<Nubi1Kenobi_> Muahaha
<Nubi1Kenobi_> CrOnOs2000:  i sec
<Nubi1Kenobi_> i just saw that
<Nubi1Kenobi_> CrOnOs2000: http://pastebin.com/TYyZfV17
<Nubi1Kenobi_> CrOnOs2000: /dev/sda1 is what I am trying to image and saving it on/dev/sda5 or 6 - cant remeber for the life of me which one is the seperate hdd
<CrOnOs2000> ok
<Nubi1Kenobi_> CrOnOs2000:  was that what you were asking for?
<Nubi1Kenobi_> <--needs Linux training wheels
<CrOnOs2000> a sec
<CrOnOs2000> go system->Administration->disk utility
<Nubi1Kenobi_> CrOnOs2000: There
<CrOnOs2000> ok is your disk there
<CrOnOs2000> ?
<Nubi1Kenobi_> Yes
<Nubi1Kenobi_> CrOnOs2000: it is also under the "Places tab on the top of the screen as "Image Drive"
<CrOnOs2000> ok mount the drive you want
<CrOnOs2000> select then mount
<Nubi1Kenobi_> CrOnOs2000: mounted
<CrOnOs2000> ok then you are done, check if you can make the image now
<Nubi1Kenobi_> CrOnOs2000: OK, question.
<Nubi1Kenobi_> CrOnOs2000: Thank you....I think you helped me figure Why it was not working.
<Nubi1Kenobi_> CrOnOs2000: no question yet...srrry
<CrOnOs2000> ok great
<Nubi1Kenobi_> CrOnOs2000: I did not have it mounted when trying to save the image to it
<Nubi1Kenobi_> CrOnOs2000: gonna try a coply things real quick...brb
<Nubi1Kenobi_> <-cant type strsight either
<Nubi1Kenobi_> straight
<Nubi1Kenobi_> lmao
<CrOnOs2000> ok good luck
<Nubi1Kenobi_> CrOnOs2000: while i am testing this
<Nubi1Kenobi_> CrOnOs2000: is there a pastebucket-like site for screen shots?
<Nubi1Kenobi_> CrOnOs2000: pictures instead of text?
<CrOnOs2000> http://imagebin.org
<Nubi1Kenobi_> wb
<Nubi1Kenobi_> nice
<IAmNotThatGuy> internet issue
<Nubi1Kenobi_> IAmNotThatGuy: wb
<IAmNotThatGuy> sorry
<IAmNotThatGuy> Nubi1Kenobi_, what happened?
<CrOnOs2000> done
<Nubi1Kenobi_> CrOnOs2000: testing right now...and now that I know about image bin......will be much easier to understand what I am asking,,
<Nubi1Kenobi_> if needed
<Nubi1Kenobi_> :)
<CrOnOs2000> he needed to mount the destination drive for de image
<IAmNotThatGuy> hmmm
<Nubi1Kenobi_> CrOnOs2000: that was only part of the issue
<Nubi1Kenobi_> CrOnOs2000: what would be the path to write the image to my image drive.
<Nubi1Kenobi_> CrOnOs2000: also....is there a paintbrush utility like MS paintbrush in ubuntu?
<Nubi1Kenobi_> I can take a couple screen shots and show and tell.....might be quicker to show me where I am malfunctioning at
<IAmNotThatGuy> night all. Its 1 Am here. o/
<CrOnOs2000> gn
<CrOnOs2000> Nubi1Kenobi_, try gimp i guess
<Nubi1Kenobi_> screen shot in ubuntu is how?
<CrOnOs2000> try printscr key
<Nubi1Kenobi_> ah.....i was alt-ps and ctrl-ps LOL
<Nubi1Kenobi_> makes sense
<IAmNotThatGuy> alt+prtScn will be better also dont reveal much data of yours in public Nubi1Kenobi_ :)
<Nubi1Kenobi_> IAmNotThatGuy: which data?
<Nubi1Kenobi_> I cant imagine what I ame screen shotting here would compermise anything'
<Nubi1Kenobi_> CrOnOs2000: 1 sec cronos
<chenthu> i have a broadcom bcm4311 wireless card [14e4:4312], i tried using the wiki guide to install the STA wireless driver, but now its not working yet before installing i atleast had "wireless network (no-firmware) but now i dont even get the "wireless network (no-firmware )" thing coming up....can some one help
<CrOnOs2000> chenthu, the wiki involves to recompile that module on the kernel?
<Nubi1Kenobi_> CrOnOs2000: http://imagebin.org/166417
<Nubi1Kenobi_> CrOnOs2000: http://imagebin.org/166418
<Nubi1Kenobi_> check it out
<CrOnOs2000> Nubi1Kenobi_, did you try to run imagedrive as root? sudo imagedrive
<Nubi1Kenobi_> no
<Nubi1Kenobi_> says it can not find it
<Nubi1Kenobi_> CrOnOs2000: says it can not find it
<CrOnOs2000> well go to the menu when you run it and use right click check the real name for the program then run sudo <realname>
<CrOnOs2000> * rigth click and properties
<Nubi1Kenobi_> Holy smokes....dow jones dropped 500 points
<chenthu> CrOnOs2000: i dont know what do u mean by recompile.... i am completely new to linux and the wiki (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx) i followed i did everything it said but still not working... should i try the b43 one but it doesnt have antty thing
<CrOnOs2000> chenthu,  letme check wiki to see what you did
<chenthu> CrOnOs2000: ok ... :)
<CrOnOs2000> chenthu, youp you compiled a new kernel module and you are using that insted of default module for your wireless
<chenthu> CrOnOs2000:  so how to use the default one?....but the default one said no firmware
<CrOnOs2000> one second your card is bcm4311 rigth?
<chenthu> CrOnOs2000:  hey its working now i installed the b43 one..... :)..... thanks for the help
<chenthu> CrOnOs2000:  yeah but its working now...thank you
<CrOnOs2000> np
<Nubi1Kenobi_> CrOnOs2000: Not understanding "where" to right click on the drive to get its real name. But its file system label in disk utility is "Image drive" when I type sudo image drive, it says can not find Image: and it it mounted
<chenthu> CrOnOs2000:  how to install adobe flash player?
<CrOnOs2000> chenthu,  repository is automatic just select and install
<chenthu> CrOnOs2000: select from where?
<CrOnOs2000> Nubi1Kenobi_, from the main menu
<chenthu> CrOnOs2000:  ok thank you
<Nubi1Kenobi_> CrOnOs2000: in partimage or in the desktop
<CrOnOs2000> chenthu, that wast not for u repository system->admin->synaptics
<CrOnOs2000> Nubi1Kenobi_, on ubuntu main menu
<Nubi1Kenobi_> CrOnOs2000: its real name is Image Drive
<CrOnOs2000> yea but the comand name cant have a space
<Nubi1Kenobi_> ic
<chenthu> CrOnOs2000: ok thaks anyway ... i got it from edbian at #ubuntu "sudo apt-get install flash-plugin installer"
<CrOnOs2000> chenthu, ok
<Nubi1Kenobi_> CrOnOs2000: When I right click it it opens it...not sure on the "main" menu, but was using the Places drop down menu
<CrOnOs2000> close all partimage you are using
<CrOnOs2000> try sudo partimage on terminal
<CrOnOs2000> from yours pics seems you have a privilege problem thats why you cant write or read those images you can only see them
<Nubi1Kenobi_> ok
<chenthu> i have a i386 .deb file and i am running a amd64 arch....this deb file is the UI for my 3g data card....i already have notified the vender and asked for a 64 bit .deb but will take time, till then is there any way to install it like extract and recompile it?
<Nubi1Kenobi_> CrOnOs2000:  I thought the sudu su thing a ma jiger took care of that
<CrOnOs2000> it shud but try sudo anyway
<Nubi1Kenobi_> CrOnOs2000: real name for image drive is sda5
<CrOnOs2000> chenthu, you can use 386 programs on ubuntu x64 you may need to install some 386 libs but synaptics manages that
<chenthu> CrOnOs2000: so i just have to use dpkg or double clcik it?
<CrOnOs2000> Nubi1Kenobi_,  thats the device where your partition is , /dev/sda5 most likely
<CrOnOs2000> chenthu, i will say yes you can always run System-Admin->synaptics to unistall that package
<Nubi1Kenobi_> CrOnOs2000: I just changed it to 1 word
<CrOnOs2000> ok you do a sudo su, then you start partimage on same terminal rigth?
<Nubi1Kenobi_> CrOnOs2000: coreect, will sudo su, then run partimage
<Nubi1Kenobi_> CrOnOs2000: in  thesame terminal
<Nubi1Kenobi_> CrOnOs2000: I thank you for your help, but I have to crash and rest, getting ready for a 12hr shift
<CrOnOs2000> ok
<CrOnOs2000> one last
<Nubi1Kenobi_> CrOnOs2000: k
<chenthu> CrOnOs2000: ok thank you
<CrOnOs2000> comand chmod 777 /somedir/* will give acess to all users to those files
<CrOnOs2000> not secure way to do things but may work
<CrOnOs2000> chenthu, let me know if that work
<Nubi1Kenobi_> CrOnOs2000: See the thing I am missing here.....you have an idea how I am set up not.
<Nubi1Kenobi_> CrOnOs2000: When my friend was doing it, he was doing it /media/Image Drive/WindowsBase.000
<CrOnOs2000> yea
<Nubi1Kenobi_> I could not repeat what he did....
<CrOnOs2000> well /media is where normaly ubuntu mounts drives
<Nubi1Kenobi_> CrOnOs2000: Maybe........lemme try something
<CrOnOs2000> Image Drive probably is the same as partition label
<CrOnOs2000> if you have mounted Image Drive try sudo chmod 777 /media/"Image Drive"/*
<Nubi1Kenobi_> CrOnOs2000: I changed Image Drive to Image
<Nubi1Kenobi_> tried simply to mount /media/data and /media/image not working in terminal mode.
<Nubi1Kenobi_> i am missing something somewhere.
<Nubi1Kenobi_> I need to crash
<Nubi1Kenobi_> we will chat again soon
<CrOnOs2000> ok but im shure is a privilege problem
<CrOnOs2000> cya
<harleydude> What causes a torrent to slow way down when almost done download - say about 99.96 to 99.98 and slows way down? Using Deluge client??
<chenthu> can any one tell me how to install a login screen theme?
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-08-05
<Test__> Problem after bootup OS.  Sometimes the desktop opens showing apps on left side--othertimes desktop shows pulldown menu upper left.  Problem, some apps don't operate correctly under the pulldown menu.  Application is DraftSight
<chenthu> does any one know why the "install" button on the gnome-art app dissabled?
<s-fox> Hello.
<KM0201> s-fox: greetings.. :)
<s-fox> Time to go. Goodbye.
<nlsthzn> trying to install Oneiric Alpha 3... but it keeps asking a password?!
<charlie-tca> nlsthzn: live cd?
<charlie-tca> desktop image?
<nlsthzn> charlie-tca: yes... it boots into the live straight from boot... and when I click on the link it asks a password?.
<charlie-tca> hitting enter doesn't work?
<nlsthzn> nope... re-booting quickly...
<charlie-tca> password for live session is a blank
<nlsthzn> Not working :p
<nlsthzn> Will try again, thanks
<IAmNotThatGuy> nlsthzn, when you find a solution, please inform us =]
<nlsthzn> K
<nlsthzn> IAmNotThatGuy, charlie-tca ... I must be tired... I did get the option to install or try live... trying installing and not the live image works... not sure why once I am in the live image it asks a password
<charlie-tca> it is not supposed to
<nlsthzn> Don't know why... at least now installing... thanks :)
<IAmNotThatGuy> nlsthzn, installing now?
<philipballew> is there a way to have 2 computers with each their own separate monitor, yet share the same mouse where i can move it from one screen to the next?
<charlie-tca> philipballew: yes, take a look at synergy
<philipballew> alright charlie-tca sounds good!
<barefootryan> Hello.   I am running ubuntu 11.04 and cannot get my networked savin c9025 printer to work.  The savin drivers from ubuntu make the data light come on and the little wheels on the front of the printer come on but no printing takes place.  Suggestions?
<barefootryan> I have tried most of  the generic ones as well.  Printer is a pcl 6 I think.
<holstein> barefootryan: im not familiar with that model... can you force a similar driver?
<holstein> youve seen http://www.openprinting.org/printer/Savin/Savin-C9025 ?
<barefootryan> Well, I have been going down the list of the generic pcl 6 drivers in the printer setup menu but no joy.
<holstein> there are no other savin ones?
<holstein> gotta run.. BBL
<barefootryan> There are a number of savin ones listed.  Do I just keep working down the list? any tips on narrowing the fields?
<barefootryan> see you
<barefootryan> quit
<barefootryan> I think I was just in this room but am not sure  so this might be a repeat.  Trying to get my networked savin c9025 to print.  With the drivers from ubuntu 11.04 I can get the data in light to come and the little wheels in front to spin.
<barefootryan> Suggestions?
<bazhang> what does linuxprinting.org say about that printer. check their printer Database
<philipballew> I ran out of disk space and cant copy anything to the trash. has anyone seen this error?
<froq> philipballew, I have never seen it, but do you have an idea for a fix?
<philipballew> froq, not sure
<philipballew> haha
<froq> you can always use the remove (rm) command in terminal... however I wouldn't recommend using "sudo" with it for safety.
<froq> find a directory or file you wanna delete and then use terminal... to delete an individual file, go with "rm -f FILE_NAME"
<froq> to delete a directory (folder) and all subdirectories (subsequent folders) below it, use "rm -f -r DIRECTORY_NAME"
<froq> that help?
<charlie-tca> yes, it is known
<charlie-tca> go to a tty, remove /tmp
<charlie-tca> that usually frees space
<charlie-tca> well, don't remove, but empty /tmp
<froq> charlie-tca, oo nice, that is a genius idea!!!  just delete all that temp stuff... you are SO smart charlie!
<charlie-tca> the directory is required, so don't delete /tmp, but you can empty it to gain some space
<froq> charlie-tca, will it not auto create the directory again?  (just curious).
<philipballew> the temp worked!
<philipballew> cleared just enough space to deleate other things
<charlie-tca> AFAIK, it will not allow you to boot without the /tmp
<charlie-tca> not SO smart, just experienced
<philipballew> well i deleated some stuff in the term
<philipballew> *temp
 * froq bows to charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> eep
<froq> for charlie-tca is so humble :D
<charlie-tca> After 6 years, I did learn something!
<froq> charlie-tca, so you rocking xfce de?
<charlie-tca> yup
<froq> charlie-tca, I just find xfce so like "windows98" with all the gray bars, etc.  it is so bar -ie (sp?)
<charlie-tca> Choices are good
<froq> choices are good, as in what?  XFCE has lots of choices
<froq> ?
<charlie-tca> I don't see win98 here.
<philipballew> i do not either
<froq> what do you see?  - do you have a bar on the bottom and top?
<philipballew> yes i do
<froq> maybe I am just off my rocker...  lol :)
<charlie-tca> http://imagebin.org/166590
<froq> all said and done, I think I just don't find XFCE to be very polished compared to like OSX, etc.  (what I came from).
<charlie-tca> Maybe I didn't use windows enough, too.
<charlie-tca> Last one I bought was Windows 3.1
<froq> Wow, long time to not touch a windows machine... 3.1
<charlie-tca> Makes it easier to compare with Xubuntu
<froq> huh?
<charlie-tca> same as ???
<charlie-tca> windows 98 was okay, I remember seeing it a few times
<froq> well glad you prob. got fixed philipballew!!!
<froq> have a great night people!  off to read a book!!  (that is what introverts do on a Friday night.)
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-08-06
<stlsaint> JasonO: sup
<JasonO> stlsaint: >;-(
<JasonO> stlsaint: I've been trying to get a hold of you. You don't reply to PM's?
<KM0201> a lot of people don't
<KM0201> i only reply to PM's to a select few people that i "know" the others i just close w/o response, or put them on PM ignore
<stlsaint> JasonO: i work
<stlsaint> JasonO: remember i am on a completely different time zone than you are ;)
<JasonO> I guess.
<stlsaint> JasonO: i will be gone for another hour but send me a pm and i will respond when i get back
 * stlsaint is AFK!
<stlsaint> JasonO: also i stated that best method to reach me is email
<JasonO> stlsaint: Alright.
<head_victim> So I know how to check my CPU, RAM, HDD and networks to see how hard they are working. Is there any way to see how hard my video card is working? I'm wondering how close to it's limits I'm taking it.
<escott> head_victim, "limits" are mostly thermal. sudo apt-get install sensors
<escott> head_victim, but if you want to see your load use top for cpu, free for memory,
<head_victim> escott: ah ok, I can read the temps. I was more concerned with the onboard ram and GPU as I've recently made this 8800GT with only 512 MB ram go to dual screen 24 inches.
<escott> head_victim, iotop for disk usage
<head_victim> escott: yeah like I said I know how to test CPU, RAM, HDD and networks, looking for a way to check the video card in a similar matter.
<escott> head_victim, well even dual screen 24 inches won't use much ram, those buffers aren't that big even at 1980x1024 and 4 copies of all the buffers its only 30megs
<head_victim> escott: ah ok, just wasn't sure as when I start gaming while the HDTV is going the TV gets a little jerky despite the cpu and ram all being within normal.
<head_victim> Trying to see if it's driver or hardware related.
<Nubi1Kenobi> Whats happenen
<Nubi1Kenobi> anyone alaive?>
<Nubi1Kenobi> alive>
<Nubi1Kenobi> !manual
<ubot2> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Nubi1Kenobi> Not real talkative this evening, are we?
<Nubi1Kenobi> oh well.
<Nubi1Kenobi> Adios tards.
<Nubi1Kenobi> I am having some navigation issues on here. I am new to Ubuntu/Linux. I have an separate internal hdd and i can mount to it on the dui by going to it in places, but I can not mount to it in terminal mode.
<Nubi1Kenobi> gui not dui
<Nubi1Kenobi> any help?
<stlsaint> hey
<Nubi1Kenobi> Yeah?
<stlsaint> Nubi1Kenobi: you can mount the drive fine yes?
<stlsaint> what is the issue? you just want to mount via command prompt?
<Nubi1Kenobi> stlsaint, correct
<stlsaint> Nubi1Kenobi: try running command: mount all
<stlsaint> Nubi1Kenobi: let me know what you get
<Nubi1Kenobi> stlsaint, http://pastebin.com/g81Qf4ae
<gabrieltomate> please, how can i configure HP RC6 remote control on VLC?
<Nubi1Kenobi> stlsaint, what do you think?
<stlsaint> Nubi1Kenobi: one sec
<Nubi1Kenobi> stlsaint,  10-4
<holstein> in the mean time Nubi1Kenobi , check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<stlsaint> Nubi1Kenobi: sorry, try mount -a
<Nubi1Kenobi> stlsaint, ok, one other thing
<Nubi1Kenobi> stlsaint, nm i will try it
<stlsaint> Nubi1Kenobi: sudo mount -a
<Nubi1Kenobi> stlsaint, http://pastebin.com/rMK3n2ur
<Nubi1Kenobi> The other thing.....what do I got to do to program a hot key to "alt-tab" between the different work spaces?
<stlsaint> Nubi1Kenobi: now run mount and see if your internal drive is now mounted
<Nubi1Kenobi> stlsaint, http://pastebin.com/sDPDYieQ
<Nubi1Kenobi> stl The Label "image" for drive sdb1 is what I am looking for
<Nubi1Kenobi> stlsaint, The Label "image" for drive sdb1 is what I am looking for
<stlsaint> Nubi1Kenobi: run command: sudo fdisk -l
<stlsaint> Nubi1Kenobi: if you are fine with installing it i would suggest installing a app called: pastebinit
<stlsaint> Nubi1Kenobi: that way you can directly output to a pastebin from terminal
<stlsaint> just run: <command> | pastebinit
<Nubi1Kenobi> stlsaint, http://imagebin.org/166615 and http://pastebin.com/1eTza1TA
<Nubi1Kenobi> i may
<holstein> for me, i run sudo fdisk -l, i find the partition i want to mount, such as /dev/sdb1, i mount it to a directory, like sudo mount /dev/sdb1 ~/whatever
<holstein> assuming the directory 'whatever' is there
<stlsaint> Nubi1Kenobi: mkdir /mnt/tmp ; mount /dev/sdb1 -t <whatever_filesystem> /mnt/tmp
<stlsaint> Nubi1Kenobi: seperate cmmands there represented by the ;
<Nubi1Kenobi> all, well here is the thing, and you may remember the other night when i was talking to Cronos about trying to get part image to work...
<escott> cat /proc/partitions is probably better than relying on fdisk which may not support gpt
<Nubi1Kenobi> stlsaint, but it is already there, I am just not sure how to get to that. My frined installed all this and he was able to sudo su, run partimage and use the director media/image/Windowsblahblah blah.000 and it worked....
<Nubi1Kenobi> I can mount the drive in the gui
<Nubi1Kenobi> no problems...
<stlsaint> go to your /mnt folder
<stlsaint> cd /mnt
<stlsaint> then see if its there: ls -la
<Nubi1Kenobi> just not in terminal...I figured I would try to mount it there and see if I was making a mistake on the path in part image
<Nubi1Kenobi> k
<stlsaint> if not there maybe your friend mounted it in /media
<stlsaint> in which go there
<holstein> escott: i like that :)
<stlsaint> Nubi1Kenobi: then also what happens if you hit the "mount volume' button in disk utility?
<Nubi1Kenobi> stlsaint, it mounts
<Nubi1Kenobi> stlsaint, http://pastebin.com/BZiWztqE
<Nubi1Kenobi> stlsaint, mounted @ media/image
<stlsaint> ok so now you should be able to use it
<stlsaint> and see it with all the other commands, blkid, mouunt, fdisk, etc
<Nubi1Kenobi> what exactly do I need to type in the command line to get to it
<stlsaint> Nubi1Kenobi: cd /media/image
<Nubi1Kenobi> stlsaint, uno momento
<Nubi1Kenobi> stlsaint, http://imagebin.org/166617 and http://pastebin.com/zfv9LwwX
<Nubi1Kenobi> stlsaint, you will see it is actual mounted and then i opened up a new terminal and tried to get to it
<Nubi1Kenobi> stlsaint, what am i doing wrong or is this thing possessed?
<stlsaint> Nubi1Kenobi: first question...why are you doing sudo su?
<Nubi1Kenobi> idk
<Nubi1Kenobi> stlsaint, still doesnt work when i dont
<Nubi1Kenobi> stlsaint,  i installed the pastebinit
<stlsaint> Nubi1Kenobi: i am thinking either you have a faulty drive or formated wrong
<stlsaint> Nubi1Kenobi: your disk utility should show you way more than it does, can you reach the drive via nautilus?
<Nubi1Kenobi> stlsaint, nautilus?
<bazhang> Nubi1Kenobi, the file browser for gnome
<Nubi1Kenobi> oh'
<stlsaint> Nubi1Kenobi: Hit the places tab
<Nubi1Kenobi> stlsaint, it is in places and in dolphin
<stlsaint> Nubi1Kenobi: can you access it?
<Nubi1Kenobi> graphically yes, no problemo, i can even see the original imgae my friend did. But I can not via terminal mode
<stlsaint> Nubi1Kenobi: do you have important info on this drive?
<Nubi1Kenobi> Sort of...
<Nubi1Kenobi> I do not want to lose my windows image of the base install w/o software
<stlsaint> Nubi1Kenobi: well at this stage i would suggest not touching this drive anymore
<stlsaint> Nubi1Kenobi: if you can  access it via gui leave it at that
<Nubi1Kenobi> stlsaint, I was trying to save another image to it, and partimage is a terminal mode program...hence the problem..
<Nubi1Kenobi> stlsaint,  guess I will have to wait on my friend, I was hoping to have this figured out before he came over next
<Nubi1Kenobi> stlsaint, And I am exausted on the issue...so I will be patient
<Nubi1Kenobi> stlsaint, is there an easy way to set up workspace switching from a hotkey?
<Nubi1Kenobi> stlsaint, what would need to be the command in the keyboard short cut area?
<stlsaint> Nubi1Kenobi: i understand, back up your image first then we can go after that drive again
<stlsaint> Nubi1Kenobi: does ctrl+alt+left not work for you?
<Nubi1Kenobi> stlsaint, here is the thing, i can not copy it off the drive to another drive
<stlsaint> or right
<stlsaint> Nubi1Kenobi: ? i thought you said it was a image...like a ghost image yes?
<Nubi1Kenobi> stlsaint, it works, just didnt know what keys they were...thnx...got 9 of them open
<Nubi1Kenobi> stlsaint, the name of the image file is WindowsBase.000
<stlsaint> Nubi1Kenobi: ctrl+alt+<direction> should not open up more tabs
<Nubi1Kenobi> stlsaint, it is working fine
<stlsaint> Nubi1Kenobi: ok good
<Nubi1Kenobi> stlsaint, I set it as 9
<Nubi1Kenobi> stlsaint, Just starting to get a feel on ubuntu, I am liking it a lot.
<Nubi1Kenobi> stlsaint, I have a meeting setup tomorrow with a couple of peeps, my friend is supposed to come early.
<stlsaint> Nubi1Kenobi: well welcome aboard
<Nubi1Kenobi> stlsaint, I can wait until then...wifey is on her way home, so need to wrap things up on here. When I find out what the whole disconnect was on here, I can let you know when I see you next....been  living on the irc here of late
<Nubi1Kenobi> stlsaint, how does that pastebinit prog work?
<Nubi1Kenobi> stlsaint, ty
<stlsaint> Nubi1Kenobi: try running: cat /etc/fstab | pastebinit
<stlsaint> Nubi1Kenobi: did it work?
<Nubi1Kenobi> stlsaint, yeah, that is neat
<stlsaint> Nubi1Kenobi: yea i enjoy it
<stlsaint> Nubi1Kenobi: if you have a preferred paste site you can use the -b option
<stlsaint> cat /etc/fstab | pastebinit -b www.whatever.com
<Nubi1Kenobi> stlsaint, curious how do you get it to capture already existing info on terminal, rather than it running the result of the command?
<stlsaint> but that site must be allowed within default pastebinit program or else you will have to recompile yourself and add in the pastebin site
<stlsaint> Nubi1Kenobi: it would actually be faster to just re-run the command you did in the first place to get that output
<Nubi1Kenobi> stlsaint, k
<Nubi1Kenobi> k
<Nubi1Kenobi> stlsaint, How to I change the default OS in grub?
<Nubi1Kenobi> stlsaint, I am dual booted
<Nubi1Kenobi> stlsaint, I need it to default to win7 for my wife
<stlsaint> Nubi1Kenobi: you can use a program called: startup-manager
<stlsaint> Nubi1Kenobi: you could also use grub but since you are starting out new i wouldnt suggest touching grub just yet
<stlsaint> Nubi1Kenobi: not trying to insult you or anything but you can really wreck a system by messing up grub
<Nubi1Kenobi> stlsaint, Grub is already set up
<stlsaint> Nubi1Kenobi: No.
<stlsaint> Nubi1Kenobi: grub is setup to boot ubuntu first
<Nubi1Kenobi> and it is
<stlsaint> Nubi1Kenobi: exactly which is why i said use startup-manager to set what OS you want to boot first
<Nubi1Kenobi> 10-4
<stlsaint> ??
<stlsaint> Nubi1Kenobi: i must leave for now
<stlsaint> you can ask anyone in the room any further questions you may have
<stlsaint> just ask it and someone will answer
<Nubi1Kenobi> stlsaint, i am good
<stlsaint> Nubi1Kenobi: again welcome to ubuntu
<Nubi1Kenobi> stlsaint, 10-4 is an acknowledgemnt
<Nubi1Kenobi> trucker
<stlsaint> Nubi1Kenobi: roger
<Nubi1Kenobi> lol
 * stlsaint AFK!!
<Nubi1Kenobi> Hey, is there a way on xchat, or maybe another irc client that will let you auto join multiple rooms?
<Nubi1Kenobi> when it launches?
<holstein> Nubi1Kenobi: i have irssi set up that way... but i think xchat does it all too
 * holstein looking
<bazhang> Nubi1Kenobi, sure
<Nubi1Kenobi> holstein, Xchat will only let you do 1 unless there is an option somewhere that will let you do multiple
<bazhang> Nubi1Kenobi, xchat menu  network list edit servers choose ubuntu servers ( really freenode)
<bazhang> Nubi1Kenobi, then put the autojoin list #chan1,#chan2,#chan3,#etc
<Nubi1Kenobi> hmmm
<Nubi1Kenobi> lemme check it out
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2421363 maybe?
<bazhang> Nubi1Kenobi, best to put user:PW in the server field for auto-identify (assuming you are registered)
<holstein> AH.. bazhang knows how :)
<Nubi1Kenobi> not registered...maybe I should do that first
<bazhang> though I prefer quassel :)
<Nubi1Kenobi> where at?
<bazhang> !register | Nubi1Kenobi
<ubot2> Nubi1Kenobi: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Nubi1Kenobi> brb
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha, anyone experience with backing-up android apps to ubuntu local disk?
<qabile> hey
<qabile> How to create linux boot-up disk/
<escott> qabile, cd or usb
<qabile> usb
<escott> qabile, you need an image of some kind. usually you would use the iso downloaded from ubuntu.com
<escott> qabile, there are instructions on the website that will walk you through the creation of the usb. if you already have a working ubuntu system you can install and utilize the usb-creator tool
<qabile> thanks
<philipballew> DarkwingDuck, what time to have a global jam would have the most people in your opinion?
<nlsthzn> at the login screen I have a graphical issue, looks like several desktops overlapping and i can't read any text (blurry)... any idea what would cause this (gnome)?
<philipballew> is this the first time it happened?
<nlsthzn> philipballew: since install
<nlsthzn> Just for info, this isn't an Ubuntu install... just incase that would make a difference to anyone wanting to help :p
<nlsthzn> It is Frugalware...
<nlsthzn> and Gnome 3...
<philipballew> is there a bug anywhere for it?
<nlsthzn> Not sure... finding it difficult to know how to describe it properly... and I got it working fine in VBox... but now on the proper install... well ... not so good... I can't even get to a shell :/
<nlsthzn> can't even get the "text" option to kernel to disable gdm...
<nlsthzn> :/
<philipballew> ctrl alt f1 doesnt work?
<philipballew> nlsthzn,
<nlsthzn> philipballew: nope... all i get is black screens
<philipballew> might be irrelvent to gdm
<nlsthzn> sure... but if I could stop gdm from starting the GUI I might get to trouble shoot... as it stands I see the regular prompt for login moments before the GUI launches and then everything goes pear shaped
<philipballew> after the bios press shift to get the grub menu, then chose recovery mode. and drop to a root shell or boot into cli there
<escott> nlsthzn, you did run the grub-update after modifying /etc/default/grub right
<nlsthzn> fresh install that installed grub etc... it boots fine... philipballew i nuked the install... fresh intall, then once i install gnome i will edit so gdm doesn't start gui automatically incase this happens again... thanks for all the help
<philipballew> good luck!
<nlsthzn> thanks :)
<thomas____> hi can anyone help with video lagging issues on a toshiba nb205 (11.04)
<nlsthzn> thomas____: flash (youtube) or video player?
<thomas____> both, problem seems sporadic though
<thomas____> worked fine w/10.10 - problems started after upgrade
<nlsthzn> ... hmmm ...
<thomas____> likewise no webcam or internal mic
<nlsthzn> sounds like drivers...
<nlsthzn> what graphics you have?
<thomas____> will have to look it up, just a sec
<thomas____> Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator GMA950 - sound right?
<nlsthzn> thomas____: hmmm... intel usually doesn't give issues...
<nlsthzn> there is a command that installes a lot of extra's for multimedia etc... flash and java ... if you would like to try it ... in terminal type: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<nlsthzn> then you should have all the codecs etc... if it still persists then it may be driver... what my help is to try sudo apt-get install xf86-video-intel
<thomas____> that's great. ill try the the first command
<thomas____> hmm getting an "unable to locate package" on both installs
<nlsthzn> thomas____: can you try the autocomplete just type ubuntu-res then hit tab and see what is in the list
<thomas____> from terminal, ubuntu-res then tab? not getting a result, enter gives me invalid command (sorry completely new)
<thomas____> figured out what you meant now sorry
<thomas____> what am i looking for, should i paste the results
<bioterror> remember to update package repositories
<thomas____> are those updated automatically through the system updates bioterror?
<nlsthzn> thomas____: sudo apt-get update
<thomas____> updates run. nlsthzn, was i looking for something in the list from ubuntu-res?
<nlsthzn> if you type sudo apt-get install ubuntu-res then hit tab you should see the one you are looking for ... or just type ubuntu-restricted-extras completely
<thomas____> thanks guys - going to try a reboot
<thomas________-> nlsthzn thx. seems fixed now.
<thomas________-> just ran updates, switched to firefox and downloaded add-on "flash-aid". video player not a problem
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-08-07
<simonf_> Morning, could someone give me advice on configuring apache2.conf file for phpmyadmin?
<coalwater> simonf_,  ur apache isn't working ?
<simonf_> I've tried using VI and also a text editor but whatever I do it says I don't have permissions to change the file
<simonf_> It's my server, installed ubuntu 11.04 yesterday
<simonf_> and I'm only user
<simonf_> do I need to log in as root?
<simonf_> apache's working
<simonf_> but can't get to http://localhost/phpmyadmin
<coalwater> simonf_, run the gedit or whichever editor u are using with gksudo
<coalwater> like gksudo gedit /etc/apache2/apache2.conf (for example)
<coalwater> or sudo vi if you prefer
<coalwater> and i know what your problem is, let me find how i fixed it
<coalwater> try this
<coalwater> sudo ln -sf /usr/share/phpmyadmin/ /var/www/phpmyadmin
<simonf_> thanks coalwater
<simonf_> just trying it now
<simonf_> thanks Coalwater, all sorted....
<simonf_> I'm new to Ubuntu, normally set up apache on server 2003, so this is first time with LAMP
<simonf_> didn't realisve that phpmyadmin isn't bundled and installed with LAMP so problem I had was.... phpmyadmin wasn't installed.
<simonf_> Nice to know how to edit files now so thanks for help
<KleinM> Hi, I downloaded my graphics card drivers from the nvidia website, because it didn't show at System->Administration->Hardware Drivers.  So I installed it but now when I boot into Ubuntu, I get an error that says that Ubuntu is now in low-graphic mode and I still can't activate the extra effects at Appearance.  Anyone knows how to fix this?
<Sidewinder1> !crosspost | KleinM
<ubot2> KleinM: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<KleinM> ok, sorry....
<gack> I've installed Ubuntu and it said it was successful. When I tried to restart it with the USB out nothing happened. I've reinstalled it and it's the same. Then I tried to run it in rescue mode by entering 'rescue' at the boot prompt screen. It didn't do anything. Rescue mode doesn't come up in my start up list when I try to start the computer with the USB in. Any ideas?
<geirha> Do you have multiple harddrives in that computer?
<gack> no, just the one
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-07-30
<jason25463> #
<Blazemore> ?
<JoseeAntonioR> Blazemore: You can go to #ubuntu-offtopic for offtopic chat
<IlikeMoose> I'm trying to make a link from my quake2 folder in my home directory to my desktop, if the link is in my quake2 folder it works but when i copy it to my desktop it won't run properly... any ideas?
<matthewg1> I would like some help with likewise open on 12.04 LTS on a Widows Server 2003 AD :)
<Unit193> If I were you, I'd take a look over  https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/likewise-open.html  and   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LikewiseOpen
<matthewg1> Thanks Unit 193 will give them a try :)
<Unit193> Never had the chance to do that type of thing, not sure if that's good or bad though.  May take a look at centrifydc, it's in the partner repo.
<brandonnowack> i need help
<brandonnowack> anyone know how to use Qjackqtrl?
<Unit193> What is it?
<brandonnowack> im not getting any output from it.
<vor> hello - i have a question - how do I show all menu items in the dash
<earthling_> I'm trying to play an mp3 file from a terminal, I type totem file path and doesn't work, totem starts and it says "location not found"
<Blazemore> earthling does the filename have spaces in it? earthling_
<earthling_> yes,
<earthling_> do I need to do the \ ?
<earthling_> instead
<Blazemore> Yes you do
<earthling_> I'll try
<Blazemore> Otherwise it thinks they are separate arguments
<Blazemore> If you start typing the name and hit Tab it might complete it for you, escaped spaces and all
<earthling_> still doesn't work
<Blazemore> Can you show me the exact command you are typing? On here if it's short
<earthling_> desktop:~$ totem /home/Desktop/Desktop\24/Desktop\14/leftovers.mp3
<Blazemore> What's with the 24 and the 14?
<Blazemore> Why are there a million Desktops?
<Blazemore> Is the file you are trying to open in /home/Desktop/Desktop 24/Desktop 14/leftovers.mp3
<Blazemore> If so, you need /home/Desktop/Desktop\ 24/Desktop\ 14/leftovers.mp3
<earthling_> desktop is cluttered
<Blazemore> You put a backslash before a character like space to say to the terminal "The next character is literally the character I type, don't try and do anything fancy with it"
<earthling_> so space is ok after the \?
<Blazemore> Yes, exactly
<earthling_> I'll try
<Blazemore> If a filename has a space in it, you need to put a \ before the space, not instead of it
<Blazemore> Be quick cos I need to go to sleep
<earthling_> works now
<earthling_> thanks
<Blazemore> Great, no problem
<Blazemore> Why did you need to do it from the terminal anyway?
<earthling_> trying to setup ktimer
<earthling_> ever use it?
<Blazemore> If you want to play stuff on the command line without using a GUI player, install the package "vlc-nox" which provides the programs "cvlc" and "nvlc"
<Blazemore> No I don't know what ktimer is
<earthling_> small alarm clock program
<earthling_> for kde
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-07-31
<thewrath> hello all
<r4y> I am running Deluge 1.2.2 and Ubuntu 10.04 so I don't know if what I am going to ask has changed. I noticed that when a torrent stops seeding that I either right to update the tracker which sometimes works and if not I have to check under edit, preferences, network to click on test active port. When I get a warning icon I have to quit and start Deluge when that happens to get a torrent to work.
<r4y> I know that sometimes there are just not any downloaders are but that is different from the problem I get. Is there a way or perhaps Deluge has changed to the way I am suggesting where Deluge would automate the changing of the port however it needs to be done to be like restarting Deluge?
<r4y> The icon that apears next to the test active port button is a yellow triangle.
<r4y> I messed up what I wrote a little:  I noticed that when a torrent stops seeding that I either ((RIGHT CLICK))) to update the tracker which sometimes works
<r4y> If I try to update to a newer version of Deluge would this problem be fixed?, I mean it's not like I can't download and seed, it's just that when a torrent stops working because the port needs to be changed I have to test and then restart Deluge when needed.
<r4y> http://forum.deluge-torrent.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=10825&p=51285&hilit=test+active+port#p51285
<kingoppong> hi everyone
<kingoppong> is anybody here?
<linse>  /join #opennic
<linuxfan247> hello
<linuxfan247> can I get some help please?
<bioterror> tell us your problem
<bioterror> then maybe
<linuxfan247> I have desktop pc just bought 12.04 but boot issues
<linuxfan247> ubuntu
<linuxfan247> is there anydvd replacement
<linuxfan247> went to local electronics store for dvd in mag
<bioterror> you can use  USB?
<linuxfan247> install 12.04 onto usb
<linuxfan247> ubuntu tutorial said to type missing code
<bioterror> if you have a linux box
<bioterror> you can download the iso and just dd it to the usb pen drive
<linuxfan247> emachine with scientific linux
<bioterror> with tht it's easy thing to do
<bioterror> download correct version of ubuntu
<bioterror> plug in usb stick
<bioterror> run command dmesg
<bioterror> check which device the usb pen drive gets, probably /dev/sdb
<linuxfan247> dmess?
<bioterror> and then you can command: sudo dd if=path/to/ubuntu-12.04.iso of=/dev/sdb
<bioterror> and after that is completed, you have a working usb installation media
<linuxfan247> don't you need power usr previleges
<linuxfan247> hi yeehi1
<linuxfan247> bioterorr
<linuxfan247> how to gain privileges to excecute command
<bioterror> what command
<linuxfan247> dmess?
<bioterror> dmesg
<bioterror> d m e s g
<linuxfan247> you mean message
<Unit193> Uhhh, no.  Type  dmesg  nothing more.
<linuxfan247> ok
<linuxfan247> thanks
<linuxfan247> ubuntu-begginners-team
<linuxfan247> hello
<krodik> Can anyone help me installing an ATI Remote Wonder Plus on Ubuntu 12.04 mini?
<r4y> I know what I did was dumb
<r4y> I un-installed everything related to nvidia through the Ubuntu Software Center
<r4y> I should have went to apearences and chose not to use the 3D driver
<r4y> I went to the ##flash channel for help on why video were skipping like someone was hitting pause and resume over and over
<r4y> He said don't use the graphics acceleration driver
<r4y> How do I get Ubuntu back to the way it was?, Help :D
<r4y> I am in failsafe graphics mode right now
<r4y> Is this the command I am after?: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<r4y> holstein
<r4y> build-essential contains the basic development tools, dang, o well
<cortman> r4y, reinstall Ubuntu?
<r4y> I don't want to do that because I would have to reback up my data from the other hard drive
<cortman> That won't be the most learningful? or maybe not the best all around solution, but it would work, would fix the problem and would be the easiest.
<cortman> ok
<r4y> Not with how much time it will take me, but it may be the only thing I can do
<cortman> r4y, before that try sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau in a tty
<cortman> and check out this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<r4y> sudo apt-get install jockey-common
<r4y> Well,,, , I guess I should reboot and see what happens
<r4y> I be back
<cortman> OK
<r4y> It did not work, but I have more ideas as to what to do
<r4y> I am trying sudo apt-get build-dep xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<r4y> There was one package I can think of though that might be the problem because of this flat screen monitor
<r4y> I should reboot again when I am done with that last command
<r4y> I am back
<r4y> It didn't work, but I found something that might be the answer I am looking for, maybe not
<r4y> I went into synaptic package manager and on the left I clicked status, then above that I clicked not installed restidual config and on the right most of the packages I need I think are there with the Ubuntu icon next to them, but I am unsure
<r4y> example: Dynamic Kernel Module Support Framework
<r4y> jockey-gtk, libaccess-bridge-java-jni, nvidia-current
<r4y> Does everyone have these installed by default?
<r4y> I must look crazy when I talk to myself, lol
<r4y> I know this channel is usually void
<r4y> I made sure to do sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade, sudo apt-get check afterward one after the other making sure they all pass
<r4y> I'll be back
<r4y> I think that worked, but I am not sure if the package I added before going to synaptic package manger was the problem, so I am going to remove that package and see if it is in the same place I went to in synaptic package manager.
<r4y> I noticed the hardware drivers icon finally popped up on the top panel
<r4y> I will be back after testing
<r4y> I just made a text file for future reference as I do when I find the answers I am looking for, so unless I am wrong which I would like to be corrected about if that is the case here it is:
<r4y> Go to synaptic package manager, click on status on the bottom left, then above that on the left click not installed (residual config), now on the right add the packages that have an Ubuntu icon next to what is not installed.
<stlsaint> r4y: ??
<r4y> What's wrong?
<stlsaint> r4y: what are you trying to do?
<r4y> I am explaining a solution that worked for me just now
<r4y> I messed up badly and remove packages I shouldn't have
<r4y> Sorry if that was considered flooding
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-08-01
<arno1> Hi all. Got a question regarding fan speed regulation. In installed lm-sensors but sudo sensors-detect doesn't find any sensors. I'm on a Dell Optiplex GX520. It's a common PC I guess...
<bioterror> yes but sensors doesnt control the fans
<bioterror> it just reads the speeds
<bioterror> and temperatures
<arno1> I know. It doesn't find any sensors.
<bioterror> those GX series are quite old office models
<bioterror> I would try some vacuum cleaner or air pressure for the fans
<bioterror> to make quieter
<bioterror> could do some wonders
<arno1> There's not much dust. I upgraded the PC. It's now got 2 GB RAM and a 3.2 GHz P4. That's not bad. So dust isn't the problem.
<Stevemav> hello
<Stevemav> I want to install Ubuntu 12.04 and windows 7, with the boot sequence of both OS's on my SSD, and the actual data (/home etc) on my other HDD. However, after installing the Windows 7 partitions correctly, I've tried to add the /boot ext4 partition, and the remaining space is saying unusable
<geirha> Perhaps you've used up the number of primary partitions? It's limited to 4
<Stevemav> aha! I'll give that a check :)
<Stevemav> hmm
<Stevemav> I'm unsure of how to check that
<geirha> sudo fdisk -l   or   gparted
<Stevemav> I can't log in yet, as I'm in the installation process at the moment
<Stevemav> however it's very likely, going off what I've installed in the past and how many partitions present, that this has happened.
<geirha> Did you create the /boot in the installer now?
<Stevemav> yeah, it works, however the remaining space is saying unusable
<geirha> If so, delete it again, create an extended partition that covers all available space, then you can add lots of logical partitions inside it
<Stevemav> ok that's great, what mount point should the initial Primary partition be called?
<geirha> /
<Stevemav> kk
<geirha> or wait, what?
<geirha> Why do you need a /boot btw?
<Stevemav> When I initially installed Ubuntu on it's own, I followed a guide and got some help setting it up, and it included a /boot partition. I had to reinstall, and didn't use the /boot partition as I didn't have the link with me forn the guide, and the system ran a lot slower
<geirha> Hum, I don't see how a /boot partition could speed up the system
<Stevemav> ah, for enough. so just a swap, /home and / will be enough?
<geirha> yeah, and it doesn't matter if they're primary or logical
<Stevemav> http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2012/07/23/dual-boot-ubuntu-12-04-and-windows-7-on-a-computer-with-2-hard-drives/2/ this is the guide I've used this time around, they also have the guide I used in the past
<blackarchan> Stevemav, they use /boot because they have 2 hdds
<blackarchan> one for linux one for windows
<Stevemav> ok, I'm using two as well
<Stevemav> well, one SSD and one HDD
<blackarchan> and its better to have /boot if somthing happens...but its more trouble this way
<geirha> I still fail to see the point of separating /boot
<blackarchan> why don`t you install win+ubuntu on ssd? it will be faster
<geirha> From what I can gather, he wants win+ubuntu system on ssd, /home and other data partitions on other hdd
<Stevemav> the SSD is only 64GB, so I want to install all the processing related data on them for both, and have the 1TB HDD for files ets
<Stevemav> that's right
<blackarchan> then have only swap /home if you want and /
<blackarchan> i normaly dont have even /home
<geirha> So I'd go with 1 NTFS partition for windows 7, 1 ext4 partition for /, and 1 swap partition on the ssd
<geirha> Then /home and D: on the other
<Stevemav> Yeah cool. win7 has put in two ntfs partitions on the SSD, one is only 104MB and the other is much larger
<blackarchan> he could have /home in / and make link to all the data to the hdd
<Stevemav> I'll run with SSD the 2 win7 partitions+/ and swap, and HDD with the win7+/home
<Stevemav> and see if I run into any horribleness
<geirha> The first one is perhaps some recovery partition
<Stevemav> yeah sounds right
<Stevemav> any point importing win7 data?
<geirha> Hm. That's probably copying browser bookmarks and stuff..?
<Stevemav> meh both installs are so new there won't be a point
<Stevemav> cool thanks heaps for your help guys
<Stevemav> have a wonderful day!
<DEA_ARO> can someone assist me with a Ubuntu Live/trial CD question
<krytarik> !ask | DEA_ARO
<ubot2> DEA_ARO: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<DEA_ARO> i have a windows 7 computer that is currently unbootable and i am using a Ubuntu live cd to run the trial from to see my HD
<DEA_ARO> that has worked however i dont see the files inside the folders and when i try to copy a folder over to an external HD i get this error
<DEA_ARO> Error splicing file: Input/output error
<DEA_ARO> i am not sure why i can not see the files inside the folders
<krytarik> DEA_ARO, seems pretty much like a failing HDD to me, unfortunately - there might be ways, however, to try to recover some of the data that's on that HDD.
<DEA_ARO> krytarik, do you know of another way?  i can see the HDD and drill down through the folders, i just cant see files within the folders.  i was able to copy my outlook .pst file.  i am trying to recover photographs and my itunes backups
<krytarik> DEA_ARO, I myself have not much experience with recovering actual data itself, only with recovering lost partitions, but this guide may be of help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery/
<DEA_ARO> thank you i will look at it.  do you know of any reason why someone would get an error copy and pasting to an external HD
<DEA_ARO> i see this guide applies to Ubuntu 7.04, 7.10 and 8.04.  the trial cd i made is Ubuntu 12.04.  should I make the Trial CD using an older version of Ubuntu?
<krytarik> DEA_ARO, yeah, I see the introduction stating that, but since the guide was 'last edited 2012-01-28' (see bottom of the page), and there aren't actually too many changes on that end, usually, most of the stuff in the guide should still be true.
<krytarik> DEA_ARO, also, using any outdated versions of any OS is generally a pretty bad idea, for numerous reasons, not even just as a LiveCD.
<DEA_ARO> ok then i will stick with the newest version of the rescue disk
<DEA_ARO> is there anything specific i need to do to my the external hard drive that I will be copying my data to? also does it make a difference the size of the file I am copying
<krytarik> DEA_ARO, Depends, if you are about to copy a file greater than 4 GB, then you can't use FAT32 obviously, for example; apart from that, you can use pretty much any file system you prefer.
<DEA_ARO> is it better to create a folder on the home network and copy them to that over the network?
<krytarik> DEA_ARO, not if you can avoid that - direct copy from one HDD to another is usually to prefer.
<DEA_ARO> it must be that the initial file was larger than 4 gb and then maybe that caused the hinkyness
<DEA_ARO> i tried to simply copy my entire User file...oooppps
<DEA_ARO> thank you
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-08-02
<rdx> hi
<rdx> anyone knew about sql ?
<rdx> website hacking ?
<Unit193> Website hacking is offtopic for Ubuntu support channels.
<rdx> okey
<IlikeMoose> I'm filing a unity bug but i need to know what the official name is for the wireless network selection icon in the upper right hand corner of unity.
<bioterror> network-applet if I recall right
<IlikeMoose> nice thanks bioterror
<bioterror> network-manager-applet I have a package named like that
<IlikeMoose> oops, i shoulda left the window open when i was typing the email, well the bug says network-applet and i described it exactly, i'll reclarify if the bug gets submitted.
<IlikeMoose> the bug barfed on submit so i fixed it and hopefully it'll take it this time. launchpad is finicky!
<philballew> IlikeMoose, tell how to reproduce the bug.
<IlikeMoose> i did philballew
<philballew> your .10 or .04?
<IlikeMoose> .04
<philballew> ah, I see. Sorry, Im all on 12.10 so I cant reproduce
<IlikeMoose> i'm sticking with the LTS versions
<IlikeMoose> it's a weird bug, if my pc is left on for a while the wireless network menu option just shows a little box instead of all the wireless networks
<philballew> whats the link?
<IlikeMoose> it's still in the process of being submitted, i haven't received a response yet
<philballew> but you have a link?
<IlikeMoose> for the bug, no not yet, and i can't submit a screenshot because when i try to reproduce the bug to take a picture unity won't allow me to.
<IlikeMoose> i've tried unity --restart
<IlikeMoose> killing x works, logging out works, restarting works but nothing else i've tried brings the box back
<IlikeMoose> nothing else being unity --restart
<philballew> record it with a video IlikeMoose
<IlikeMoose> ok how do i go about doing that?
<philballew> install a screen recording app
<philballew> gtk recorm my desktop or kazzam are good
<philballew> *record
<philballew> I might have spelled them wrong
<IlikeMoose> philballew: installing
<IlikeMoose> philballew: where do i send the video file to?
<philballew> id do youtube and link it myself
<IlikeMoose> http://youtu.be/UP9mBWuFhZo
<IlikeMoose> any ideas as to what could cause that philballew ?
<philballew> No, Not sure if its a nm problem or a ubuntu problem.
<philballew> But I like your background
<IlikeMoose> thanks :) i got it from digitalblasphemy.com but i think it is in the members section
<smartboyhw> Hi, how do I join the team?
<cortman> Team?
<smartboyhw> Yeah, be a member of the team or something, like the ubuntu qa one...
<cortman> "Team or something"- may want to figure out which team first. :)
<smartboyhw> Tell me, then
<geirha> The A-Team!
<smartboyhw> geirha speaks a not good joke
<cortman> You have to give the team leader five hundred shekels of silver and an unbroken donkey colt.
<cortman> ??
<cortman> Depends totally on what "team"
<smartboyhw> Like in Launchpad
<smartboyhw> I want to help beginners...
<cortman> The "Absolute Beginner Team"?
<cortman> On the forums?
<smartboyhw> Where is the link
<smartboyhw> No, on Launchpad...
<cortman> Google
<cortman> It's the first result...
<smartboyhw> **** What?
<cortman> :)
<geirha> smartboyhw: Well, stay around. Someone might know the team you're talking about
<cortman> Sigh.
<smartboyhw> !?
<cortman> If a person can't bother to do a google search for a support team, how much support are they actually planning to give? :)
<smartboyhw> I did
<smartboyhw> I did it!
<cortman> yay!
<smartboyhw> Join the team on launchpad
<smartboyhw> Did that
<smartboyhw> When's next meeting?
<InShaDan> hi there. I just looking for support with my new ubuntu installation. Who can help
<InShaDan> ß
<cortman> What seems to be the problem InShaDan
<InShaDan> I just installed the ubuntu version with the windows installer beside my current windows 7 x64 Installation. But when I start the system only ubutu comes up. No Windows Boot manager or gub
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-08-03
<howdy> i am wanting to dual boot 2 different versions of ubuntu 10 and 12. im fine with the first install but am a little confused when it comes to install the second. can anyone suggest where i can find info on dualbooting 2 ubuntu installs?
<bioterror> I dont see a point, but it does not belong to me
<bioterror> when you install it, choose "side by side"
<howdy> thanks bioterror. when i come to the second install. it doesnt give me the install alongside option.
<howdy> my ubuntu 10 is on a 4gb hdd. i have an 8 gb hdd i want to install 12. but when it comes to setting it up in conjuction with the first. i stuff it up.
<bioterror> you dont have enuff space
<bioterror> oh yes
<bioterror> that should be enough
<bioterror> but if you install it on another hdd, it wont prompt along side as it doesnt share a hdd
<bioterror> that's why
<howdy> yep. but i get confused when it comes to install the ubuntu.
<bioterror> it's not that complicated
<howdy> i told it to use the entire 2nd hdd.
<howdy> but i dont know what to put when it asks about to bootimage /sector or what ever it is.
<howdy> i thought that one could install ubuntu 10 on primary master. and ubuntu 12 on secondary master. and a menu would come up and ask which install you wanted to use.
<howdy> its sounds simple enough.
<Unit193> Ubuntu 10 point what?
<howdy> 10.10
<Unit193> That is EOL, so no point in keeping it.
<vat_> hey hello all ...
<vat_> I'm confused abt how to join this team ?/
<bioterror> this is a free team
<bioterror> anyone can join or leave
<vat_> okay .... i was going through this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam/Membership#Seeking_Guide
<vat_> i'm confused abt this seeking guide
<r4y> Hello, I am here for small talk
<bioterror> vat_, probably a little outdated is the wiki
<r4y> Has Ubuntu 12 changed so apearances have more options like 10.04 has?
<vat_> ohk ... infact i'm complete newbie to ubuntu developement
 * geirha notices that bioterror just turned into Yoda
<vat_> and just trying to get started with ubuntu dev.
<vat_> i just created launch pad act and installed bazzar .... now confused abt what next?
<vat_> Is there any other tutorial or link which might be helpful??
<bioterror> vat_, launchpad account is a good start
<bioterror> then comes: signing the CoC ;)
<bioterror> Code of Conduct
<r4y> I had tried Ubuntu 12 and didn't like the fact that I couldn't pick the colors I liked to pick like Ubuntu 10.04 has the options for which is why I am asking
<vat_> what's that??
<vat_> CoC???
<bioterror> vat_, http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/conduct
<vat_> okay ...
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct
<bioterror> r4y, I dont understand your color problem
<r4y> system appearences, at least when I compared them to each from version 10.04 to 12.04 were lacking with 12 imo but could change evenually.
<r4y> I was asking if it has
<vat_> hey bioterror one more question.... what is the least technical knowledge required to contribute as ubuntu developer??
<r4y> So 12.04.1 isn't out, is it?
<vat_> I has to be a python pro??
<bioterror> no
<vat_> I'm a java person and a python bigginer ...
<r4y> Sorry I didn't mean to jump in the middle at all
<r4y> TY bioterror
<vat_> u didn't jumped in d middle bro...:)
<bioterror> vat_, duane could help you, but have not seen him for a while
<vat_> okay ...
<vat_> and is there any other formalities to officially join this group/team??
<r4y> Great, have a good day everyone. :) /
<vat_> u too r4y..:)
<r4y> TY
<vat_> is there any other formalities to officially join this group/team??
<Blazemore> How do I log everything in irssi?
<Blazemore>  /set autolog on [solved]
<daveinlv> new user to unity.. is there a way to turn OFF the feature that forces a window to full screen when the top of the window hits the panel??
<bioterror> probably no, becouse that's in gnome3 too :-)
<bioterror> I mean gnome3 shell
<daveinlv> lovely.. Microsoft has that same annoying feature but its trivial to turn it off...
<cortman> annoying?????
<cortman> That's probably the coolest feature to come to the desktop in years IMHO
<bioterror> it's awesomeness
<daveinlv> yup... to me its VERY annoying
<bioterror> I love it
<daveinlv> thats you...
<cortman> you can probably turn it off in dconf daveinlv
<cortman> But I don't know off the top of my head what values to change
<daveinlv> ok... at least thats a place for me to start looking.. I'm transitioning from Gnome2/10.04LTS over to 12.04, and to put it bluntly.. I'm not pleased... 12.04 itself is wonderful but Unity??? blech
<cortman> You can use gnome-shell daveinlv
<daveinlv> thanks for the info, cortman
<cortman> I am, I like it a lot better- install the extensions and it's very comfortable.
<cortman> your welcome.
<bioterror> daveinlv, come on
<daveinlv> yeah.. I do believe I'm gonna go with MATE or Cinnamon...
<bioterror> move to XFCE4, LXDE or Mate
<bioterror> Mate was quite horrible
<cortman> yeah
<cortman> Cinnamon FTW
<cortman> It's sweet
<daveinlv> yup... I figured I'd give Unity a try, and I've been using it for about 2 months.. At least once a day I wanna pull my hair out by the roots... Cinnamon is looking better and better...
<bioterror> hoh
<daveinlv> thanks for the info :)
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-08-04
<smartboyhw> Hi there,
 * smartboyhw is not a beginner
<DarkSim> Hello, I'm using 12.04 with xubuntu-desktop and I want to use my media control buttons on my Logitech G110 with music applications like Spotify, but they don't work, can I activate/set them?
<smartboyhw> DarkSim, you'd better ask in #ubuntu. But i think you need to install the drivers.
<DarkSim> Thanks smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> Yeah, sure...
<E3D3> Must be a stupid question:    whatis more ---> file perusal filter for crt viewing.  But what is crt viewing ? Cathode ray tube viewing. Google didn't help.
<stlsaint> E3D3: not sure what you are asking
<E3D3> I don't understand what 'crt viewing' means
<stlsaint> in just that aspect...neither do i
<E3D3> Can't find  definition beside 'cathode ray tube'
<E3D3> What aspect where you thinking of ?
<maheanuu> After a serious krash caused by a corrupted kernal i have backed up my data on an external hd and completely repartitioned and formatted my infected drive.  I installed 10.10 on it and was told that this was obsolete and I needed to upgrade to 11.10 which I did.   Now I cannot seem to find anything familiar,  Can I return to the old style instead of this line of Icons running down the left side of my screen
<krytarik> maheanuu, please check back what I've just posted in #ubuntuforums.
<maheanuu> Ok, so I am still running in circles (ever faster and ever decreasing ones)  What i am trying to do is subscribe to Usenet and want to use Transmission as my download engine....   Is this possib le or will I need to use a Windoze puter in order to access usenet and its loaders
<maheanuu> sometimes I think that I am getting too old for this ratrace
<maheanuu> where is the systems files that I had under preferences and administrator...   I do not find any of this in this monstrosity called 11.10
<zelesnikar101> need help! my touchpad is not working in 12.04 its an elantech touchpad! it is detected and has driver but it does not respond to any input!
<stlsaint> maheanuu: what you are disliking is called the unity interface
<stlsaint> maheanuu: what you are used to is called gnome
<stlsaint> maheanuu: if 10.10 was stable for you i would suggest 10.04 or decide if you what to just install the gnome fall back session
<maheanuu> stlsaint, I cannot seem to find my old familiar things such as system and the administrator  and preferences so that I can get to synaptic and possibly download some software and apps.  I am trying to repopulate this new version and not really getting anywhere
<zelesnikar101> does anyone know how to get the "Elantech Touchpad" working?
<maheanuu> Stlsaint, I had a major problem with my 10.04 and after managing to save most of my data I decided to upgrade and here I am a very old man in need of a helping hand with things that are way above my paygrade
<maheanuu> How do I rid myself of the Unity interface and get back to good old Gnome?
<stlsaint> zelesnikar101: sorry no
<stlsaint> maheanuu: than gnome session is what you want
<stlsaint> maheanuu: sorry i cant provide a well written guide right now as i am doing somethign that removes my port 80 but one sec and i will see what i can get you
<maheanuu> With the unity interface, I cannot find anything even close to being familiar....   being of the old school "If It Ain't Broke, Don't Fix It" I believe that some of the old things are still good
<maheanuu> stlsaint, Not a problem, being retired and deep in the middle of the South Pacific, time is one thing that I have in excess
<stlsaint> maheanuu: this should help you install the fallback. just make sure after you install it that you select it from the login menu
<stlsaint> maheanuu: http://complete-concrete-concise.com/ubuntu-2/ubuntu-12-04/ubuntu-12-04-how-to-install-the-gnome-session-fallback
<zelesnikar101> need help! my touchpad is not working in 12.04 its an elantech touchpad! it is detected and has driver but it does not respond to any input!
<not_found> hi... I need someone to assist me a bit in removing ubuntu from a dual boot with windows 7... anyone game?
<zelesnikar101> i removed ubuntu from a dual boot with windows 7 a few years back
<zelesnikar101> its a bit tricky
<zelesnikar101> i just removed the partitions associated with ubuntu and then had to restore the default boot loader for windows through the command line in windows, but i do not remember what i used
<not_found> my issue is I have both on there own HDD and last time I formated the Ubuntu disc I tried to rescue the Windows install with the Windows install media as per all the guides and it didnt' see the windows drive... only the formatted (ex) ubuntu drive and that didn't help  :/
<zelesnikar101> not a clue i have only dual booted with hdd
<not_found> zelesnikar101, no worries (I am just not in the mood to do what I did last time and reformat windows too... takes me two days to update and set it up again and after a week I realize about some or other file I didn
<not_found> didn't back up I need
<not_found> :p
<Unit193> not_found: fixmbr or fixboot commands in windows?
<not_found> Unit193, try those but last time it didn'
<not_found> didn't see the windows hdd
<not_found> only the ex - ubuntu hdd
<krytarik> Make sure the HDD Windows is on is enabled in the BIOS!?
<not_found> krytarik, thanks... will do
<not_found> be back in a bit (if I am lucky)
<Unit193> Windows recovery is generally a joke and not helpful.
<Unit193> Though ##windows may know more than we do about it. :P
<not_found> :) - k...
<not_found> nothing a re-install can't fix :'(
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-08-05
<earthling_> How do I know if Firefox Add-ons are safe to install?
<wilee-nilee> earthling_, here is a question page from mozilla. https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/faq
<wilee-nilee> that question is addressed
<earthling_> ty
<wilee-nilee> no problem
<earthling_> do you know where add-ons are installed?
<holstein> you mean physically? i would look in the ~/.mozzilla or whtever FF stores things
<Unit193> .mozilla/firefox/%profile%/extensions/
<earthling_> I don't see any profile folder
<holstein> earthling_: i would just poke around in what you do see
<earthling_> I see extensions folder with .api files
<earthling_> xpi I mean
<holstein> earthling_: i would expect to find things relating to FF in that directory
<earthling_> that must be them
<earthling_> interesting they say chrome
<earthling_> do you use add-ons?
<holstein> i dont use firefox
<holstein> though, it is pretty nice again
<earthling_> chromium?
<holstein> i use chrome
<earthling_> on ubuntu?
<holstein> on most everything
<earthling_> I thought chromium was the linux version of chrome
<earthling_> or open source at least
<holstein> its fast.. the sync works well, and chrome has its own flash version, which is the last place flash will be supported on linux
<holstein> earthling_: chrome is not open source, it just works well for me
<holstein> chromium is nice, but there were a few glithces and with the flash issue, i decided to use chrome
<holstein> nothing wrong with firefox
<earthling_> I like chromium, never tried chrome
<earthling_> it feels faster than firefox for me
<earthling_> do you use extensions for chrome?
<holstein> i wish i didnt need flash at all... id just get with chromium
<holstein> earthling_: i use a few
<earthling_> how do you know if they are safe?
<holstein> i trust the creators
<holstein> plus, you have to define "safe"
<earthling_> that they aren't malware,adware,spyware,etc...
<earthling_> I assume ubuntu is more secure than windows
<holstein> yeah?... assume nothing
<earthling_> I just wonder how bad an extension/add-on could be
<holstein> check for your self, and turst who you trust
<earthling_> hehe prepare for the worst, expect the best
<holstein> we (ubuntu, cannonical, you, me) dont make firefox or any add-ons
<holstein> there is a signing method to packages in the repos for ubuntu that make then "trustworthy"
<holstein> as much as you trust the repos... can a "bad" package get in? i suppose
<holstein> am i worried about it? no
<earthling_> yeah, not extensions and add-ons though I think , although Firefox has an approval process
<earthling_> and perhaps Chrome has one too
<holstein> earthling_: just clear up that "perhaps" and you are good to go
<earthling_> ok :)
<holstein> this is almost all open, and free, meaning *anyone* can look and check and see, and ask
<earthling_> add-ons and extensions are not open source I think, except perhaps to the approval people
<bud1> First time on chat, and I don't see instructs. on how it works. So how do I get to post/chat?
<holstein> bud1: you type, and hit enter... you are doing well so far
<holstein> bud1: chec the topic of the channels you join
<holstein> bud1: welcome!
<holstein> earthling_: AFAIK, you can have open ones if you want to write an open one
<bud1> Thanks. I'm using Ubuntu 12.04 with kde desktop. where can I find these two programs that will Ubuntu and kde? I cannot find them in the Ubuntu backports: notecase and treesheets are the two programs.
<holstein> bud1: what are you looking for?
<bud1> these to programs: notecase and treesheets
<earthling_> holstein, probably true
<holstein> bud1: i would open up the package manager of your choice and search for them
<bud1> that was the first thing I did along with searching backports for kubuntu and the web.
<holstein> bud1: they might not be in the repos... i'll look...
<holstein> notecase is not there
<bud1> Tell me how to get to the ubuntu repos?
<holstein> ?.. you open a package manager and search it
<holstein> you are using it now
<earthling_> have a good night fellas, keep up the good work!
<bud1> ?.. you open a package manager and search it, I can find the repos in package manager?
<holstein> bud1: the package manager searches the online repos
<holstein> bud1: when you open a package manager and search, you are accessing the repos
<bud1> I knew that when using ubuntu 10  but I'm using 1204 and I can't see it in the resipotories
<holstein> bud1: right, its been removed
<holstein> http://www.notecasepro.com/download.php is where my search leads
<bud1> Before using 10 I could go to the repos website and download. Will that work for 1204?
<holstein> http://treesheets.com/ has ubuntu packages
<holstein> bud1: it the developers support 12.04 it will.. i would just try it
<bud1> I'm not following you, try what?
<SeaDaddy46> Bud1: this is my first time on the channel as well. As far as I know, one of the main places I find progs that aren't in the distros. is http://sourceforge.net.
<bud1> I tried here to. Hey thanks a bunch, lots  luck to u!
<holstein> bud1: try installing the packages
<bud1> What packages?
<holstein> bud1: the 2 you are asking about... treesheets and notecasepro, which is what is suggested now instead of notecase
<SeaDaddy46> Bud1, have you tried the Aptitude Package Manager it 12.04 LTS?
<bud1> holstein, thanks but like I said that was the first thing I tried. Thanks again.
<holstein> bud1: what were the errors?
<holstein> bud1: you tried downloading from the pages i linked and installing?
<holstein> they wont be in the repos, you'll need to download and install.. you can report errors as needed
<bud1> holstein,  notecase is nolonger on the forge and I can't find a treesheet package for Ub.1204.
<bud1> SeaDaddy46, " have you tried the Aptitude Package Manager it 12.04 LTS?" Thanks SeaDaddy46 I will give that a try!
<holstein> bud1: notecase is notecasepro now..
<holstein> bud1: those packages are not in the repos
<bud1> Thanks, but it is so slow I removed it.
<holstein> http://www.notecasepro.com/get.php?ub12.04/notecase-pro_3.6.8_i386.deb is for 32bit ubuntu 12.04
<SeaDaddy46> bud1: have you tried this link? https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/treesheets/
<holstein> bud1: if you have the old .deb you can try it, but i would expect the new version to be just that, the new version
<bud1> holstein, I tried the old ver. no good, it wont even try to install it.
<holstein> bud1: then, i would ask the maintainers what to do with the newer version if it has bugs
<bud1> eaDaddy46, yes I went there and tried to get my software installer to install treesheets and it refused.
<holstein> bud1: what errors?
<holstein> enjoy! gtg...
<bud1> the error was "reinstall", thats what I got evertime I tried.
<bud1> Thanks for all the help!
<SeaDaddy46> bud1: I just used Ubuntu Software Center, and it worked just fine. I did have to create a Ubuntu Single Sign-on acct.
<SeaDaddy46> Ubuntu Software Center said I had to buy the software, but the price was $0.00. As soon as I clicked on the Buy (instead of Install) button, I had to sign into Ubuntu Single Sign-on, then everything work like normal.
<SeaDaddy46> After playing around with treesheets to be sure it actually did install correctly, and worked, (everything worked fine!) I think I want to leave it installed, and use it for some of my storyline editing. Thanks for asking about Treesheets.
<HiddenSanity> So...
<HiddenSanity> I am trying to get gametable working... it seems not to, although it should just be a java program...
<HiddenSanity> http://gametableproj.sourceforge.net/ is the java program in question.  I'm trying to run it with OpenJDK Java 7 runtime and tried 6 too....
<HiddenSanity> So... anyone know how I can get gametable up and running?  Would it be a problem with Java? Or am I just missing something obvious?
<stlsaint> sorry i dont know what gametable is
<HiddenSanity> http://gametableproj.sourceforge.net/http://gametableproj.sourceforge.net/
<HiddenSanity> It's a virtual gametable or whiteboard.. java based
<HiddenSanity> It runs fine on my windows machine at home, but my laptop doesn't seem to like it.
<earthling_> I want to list all files that were modified today. Will this work:  ls -lR /  | grep '2012-08-04'
<earthling_> don't want to list all files again, takes awhile
<stlsaint> hrm, strange command
<stlsaint> earthling_: have you tried that?
<earthling_> it seems to work
<stlsaint> earthling_: gerat
<stlsaint> HiddenSanity: could it run under wine?
<earthling_> indeed, now I'm trying to pause it
<HiddenSanity> It's Java... haven't tried WINE for that.
<stlsaint> earthling_: pause with ctrl+z
<stlsaint> HiddenSanity: jar file?
<earthling_> I set that for a keyboard shortcut with gnome
<stlsaint> earthling_: oh, well that is key to pause a runnign process. to kill it first find it with ps aux | grep ls
<stlsaint> then sudo kill -9 pid
<earthling_> oh
<HiddenSanity> yes
<stlsaint> pid being the process id listed from the ps command
<stlsaint> HiddenSanity: what is name of jar file?
<HiddenSanity> gametable.jar
<stlsaint> HiddenSanity: have you tried command: java -jar gametable.jar?
<HiddenSanity> Not yet... I wasn't aware that was a thing.
<HiddenSanity> In terminal, I assume?
<stlsaint> HiddenSanity: yes
<stlsaint> HiddenSanity: if you get an error that is long paste it into paste.ubuntu.com and paste url here
<stlsaint> hrm wonder if there is a facto for that
<stlsaint> !paste
<ubot2> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<stlsaint> sweet
<HiddenSanity> hey, it works, thank you.
<HiddenSanity> That how I always need to run it?
<stlsaint> aye
<stlsaint> well i dont know what this game/tool is so i cant say for sure but for now it works, seems there is a forum at that link you posted. try there http://sourceforge.net/apps/phpbb/gametableproj/
<earthling_> stlsaint, can I show only executable files?
<stlsaint> earthling_: ?
<stlsaint> oh
<earthling_> a command for LS
<stlsaint> earthling_: something like
<earthling_> don't see any in man page
<stlsaint> earthling_: ls -la *.exe
<earthling_> don't think that works
<stlsaint> earthling_: that will list all .exe in current dir
<stlsaint> again...in current dir
<earthling_> ls: cannot access *.exe: No such file or directory
<earthling_> I'm trying to find out if a firefox add-on install programs on my computer other than the firefox directory
<stlsaint> i doubt it
<stlsaint> in any case you need the find command
<earthling_> so many executable files are created in a day, I guess normal activity
<stlsaint> not on linux
<stlsaint> no .exe are create within any *nix machine without being manually created
<earthling_> try this     ls -lR /  | grep '2012-08-04'
<stlsaint> o_O
<earthling_> seems to show alot of executables
<stlsaint> what do you mean by executables
<earthling_> srwxr-xr-x
<earthling_> is that executable file permissions?
<earthling_> alot of directories are created
<earthling_> I guess they're considered executable
<stlsaint> so you mean files are executables, not the .exe extension as in widnows?
<stlsaint> well in that case have fun lol
<stlsaint> too many -x files to sort through with that...i dont think thats a very effective way to find what you are looking for
<earthling_> as I understand it, files are executable if they have certain permissions
<earthling_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_permissions
<shahan> I have installed Gnome-Shell . How can I remove it from the Recovery Mode.
<shahan> I am usually use LXDE due to my slow configured computer.
<stlsaint> shahan: no need to be in recovery mode
<shahan> its 12.04
<stlsaint> if you have another DE installed than use that DE and remove gnome-shell
<shahan> stlsaint: I have no option. Because the
<shahan> stlsaint: Gnome shell not loading. And it has become the default
<stlsaint> shahan: so change it
<shahan> now I have only option is the recovery mode.
<stlsaint> at the login menu you have the option to change
<shahan> the login option doesnt shows because I dont use any password to login
<shahan> stlsaint: I think the only option now is the Recovery Mode
<stlsaint> *facepalm*
<shahan> is there any solution from Rocovery Mode?
<stlsaint> should be able to just purge shell, except i would not recommend that until you install something that you knwo works
<stlsaint> first remove the autologin option
<stlsaint> that is what you want to do
<stlsaint> remove option to autologin
<shahan> stlsaint: I already have the installed LXDE
<shahan> yes... not to remove the autologin option?
<shahan> sorry!!!
<shahan> stlsaint: how to remove the auto login option?
<shahan> from Recovery Mode?
<stlsaint> one sec
<shahan> stlsaint: okey
<stlsaint> shahan: are you at recovery mode now on the system?
<shahan> stlsaint: ya... in my another room :)
<stlsaint> kk, need to test command first before giving to ya, one sec
<shahan> ok
<stlsaint> shahan: are you running ubuntu 12.04?
<shahan> lubuntu 12.04
<shahan> I think the backend are almost same
<stlsaint> ok
<stlsaint> enter command:
<stlsaint> cd /etc/lightdm
<stlsaint> there you sould see some conf files
<stlsaint> lightdm.conf is what you want to edit
<stlsaint> change autologin user to false or whatever the option is
<shahan> let me do ....
<shahan> stlsaint: how to open the lightdm.conf file in recovery mode?
<stlsaint> shahan: nano /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<stlsaint> shahan: ?
<stlsaint> did it work?
<shahan> hmm
<shahan> let me do more
<stlsaint> shahan: what do you mean more?
<stlsaint> did editign the file stop the autologin?
<shahan> stlsaint: the file has opened
<shahan> which line to change? do I need to save? how to save
<shahan> ?
<stlsaint> the line that says autologin-user=shahan (or whatever name) change shahan to false
<stlsaint> hit ctrl+o then the enter key to save
<stlsaint> hit ctrl+x to close after saving
<shahan> ctrl+o will it save? or ctrl+s?
<stlsaint> ctrl+o if you are in nano as i said earlier
<shahan> stlsaint: it doesn't save
<shahan> stlsaint: it says that its a read only file
<shahan> stlsaint: wow... I have solved the issue in another way... tnx
<shahan> stlsaint: I have sudo mount -n -o remount /
<shahan> then sudo apt-get remove gnome shell
<shahan> its solved the issue
<shahan> now the gnome classic is loading
<shahan> now I can do graphically
<stlsaint> cool
<shahan> I am going to login into the #ubuntu with that PC now
<shahan> bye for now :)
<stlsaint> glad to have ti worked out
<gr1d> Can anyone help me with an internal-mic issue?
<stlsaint> gr1d: i am just about to head out but have you checked otu the sound troubleshooting wiki?
<stlsaint> gr1d: sound issues usually mean drivers must be modprobed and what not
<gr1d> I will give it a look.
<gr1d> Thank you.
<shahan> nothing shows :(
<smartboyhw> Anyone here?
<JoseeAntonioR> smartboyhw: how may we help you?
<josh13> Hi everyone
<josh13> Does anyone have a guide to installing the latest NVIDIA drivers? I cant seem to get video / audio HDMI output working
<smartboyhw> josh13, go to #ubuntu
<josh13> will do smartboyhw
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-07-29
<fictionalhippo_> Please, can someone help me?
<wilee-nilee> fictionalhippo_, Possibly if you state your problem to the channel, thats how this works, your on ubuntu now so apply this there.
<fictionalhippo_> Ok, so im still a beginner with Ubuntu. I've got Ubuntu 13.04 running alongside windows 7. My problem is i cant seem to find the drivers for my wireless adapter.
<Tiweh> My non-pae install boots to tty instead of gui.
<wilee-nilee> fictionalhippo_, I could find no instructions for that belkin router
<wilee-nilee> fictionalhippo_, Do you have an internal card that works?
<fictionalhippo_> wilee-nilee, is there a difference between a router and a wireless adapter?
<fictionalhippo_> And no, there is no internal card just the usb adapter that i am using.
<wilee-nilee> fictionalhippo_, When I see router I think of one that sits on my desk, however being specific always helps, I looked up that belkin as you described it.
<wilee-nilee> fictionalhippo_, lsusb will tell you what ubuntu see if run in the terminal.
<wilee-nilee> sees*
<wilee-nilee> I have yet to try a usb wifi device and not have it plug and work, many do.
<fictionalhippo_> Sorry about that, its a USB wireless adapter. I've run the lsusb command and it tells me Bus 001 Device 003: ID 050d:110a Belkin components
<wilee-nilee> fictionalhippo_, Not my area of knowledge in general, I do see some info ralink and a driver by searching with ID 050d:110a Belkin  but noting I can isolate as exact info. https://www.google.com/search?q=ID+050d%3A110a+Belkin+&btnG=Search&hl=en&output=search&sclient=psy-ab&gbv=1  You might try the main channel with this new lsusb info.
<wilee-nilee> nothing*
<fictionalhippo_> Alright, so on the main channel how should i word it to get the best response? Also, thank you for helping me. I'm sure i seem like annoying not knowing much about all this.
<wilee-nilee> fictionalhippo_, I would give the name and the lsusb info, but I think think this usb device is just not well known and may not work anyway so it is hit and miss,
<wilee-nilee> If it does work, it may not be worth the hassle, when you can get ones that plug and play that are cheap.
<fictionalhippo_> Well that'd be my luck. I always seem to get the not so well known devices. Thanks for the help. Are there any usb wireless adapters that you suggest i could buy?
<wilee-nilee> fictionalhippo_, Not really the two I used I bought at a local store called fred meyers in the US, I forget the names. If I was trying to find one I would look close by so I could return it or on a returnable website like amazon...etc, I suspect a web search will find linux plug and play wifi, there is a outdated ubuntu wiki on ones that tested to work.
<wilee-nilee> !wifi
<ubot93> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<wilee-nilee> fictionalhippo_, Might be a list of ones linked here. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecommendedHardware
<needy> hey guys :) quick question: I'm on a macbook pro right now which is my only system currently and i want to create a bootable ubuntu12.04 usb stick; using the latest unetbootin i am not lucky, my PC-to-be-used returns "missing operating system". solutions i found refer to installing ubuntu ON a mac, not simply creating a bootable device. (CD/DVD is no option) any tips / help ?
<jalcine> morning guys
<vegeta315> trying to get the wireless working on a HP Pavilion DV6000
<holstein> vegeta315: broadcom?
<holstein> !broadcom
<ubot93> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<holstein> the "easy" way will be to wire up to wired network, and just install what is needed
<vegeta315> holstein thanks
<vegeta315> tried the broadcom didnt work for me will ndiswrapper work?
<ryan___> Hello, I'm new to Ubuntu & Linux and recently installed 12.04.  Everything was working fine until I made a mistake yesterday.  I tried to install the education pack not knowing what edubuntu was (abortive installation attempt).  It seems like this has caused some issues with Unity dash Application Search.  The Search panel is there it is just empty.  Can anyone help me get the apps appearing...
<ryan___> ...in the panel again?
<ryan___> I've tried resetting unity, logging on and logging off, resetting the cache for unity and software center and nothing has worked so far
<rreed> ryan___, I honestly wouldn't be able to be of much assistance in helping you find a solution, but if this channel is slow right now, you can always stop by #Ubuntu and ask there, as well.
<wilee-nilee> ryan___, You might try #edubuntu
<wilee-nilee> ryan___, Problem with using the software center is no actual package install list, a apt-get would generate one to save and synaptic has a history.
<wilee-nilee> ryan___, Can you pastebin a sudo apt-get update
<ryan___> Thanks rreed.  wilee-nilee I did download synaptic yesterday - used Ubuntu back in the hardy heron days for a bit and took me a while to find synaptic.  much quicker and better than software center.
<ryan___> willee-nilee, can could you walk me though the commands I should use in terminal?
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-07-31
<duanedesign> o/
<guest8879> Hello. Is there any way to delete an ubuntuforums.org account without creating a new account on Ubuntu One as required by the new procedure? Thanks.
<guest8879> If there is a better place to ask that question, without creating an account in ubuntuforums.org to post a message asking how to delete an account, please let me know it, thanks. I didn't find contact information on that website.
<tsimpson> guest8879: #ubuntuforums
<guest8879> tsimpson: thank you, i'm going to try there. Have a good day.
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-08-01
<QIII> Is anyone who uses the Ubuntu Forums still having difficulty getting to your old user accounts?
<holstein> QIII: i havent tried yet
<QIII> Go ahead.  If you have problems, let the Admins know in the Resolution Center.  Right now I think Cariboo907 is the only Admin on, but others will be cycling through.
<holstein> i mean, i'll test something if you want/need QIII
<holstein> otherwise, im not a big forum guy
<QIII> No big, then.  We've just had a lot of people confused and getting new accounts generated.
<hocky> ok
<hocky> ok
<hocky> hi
<jose> hocky: may we help?
<geezenslaw_> I have performed an ftp put using a command-line client. The ftp server has replied: acknowledgment waiting. Anybody know the ftp command to acknowledge the file xfer?
<holstein> geezenslaw_: i would just use scp, if possible.. over sftp
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-08-02
<Taejix> I am attempting to install Ubuntu on my new hard drive via a USB but it keeps coming up with "Uncompression error -- System halted". I'm guessing this means a problem with the USB I'm using to install. Would this be correct?
<philinux> Taejix: when it boots press any key quickly. Then from the menu choose check disk for defects
<Taejix> Ah, thank you, will do.
<Taejix> I did as you suggested philinux, after selecting check disk for defects I immediately got the uncompression error again.
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-08-03
<wilee-nilee> .
<jose> wilee-nilee: yes?
<wilee-nilee> just checking if I was on freenode
<jose> wilee-nilee: you are
<flyn4x4> ubuntu will not boot this morning it says something to the line of your graphics input need to be setup then i click ok and it askes what i want to do. run like this once or troubleshoot or some other thing but any option just goes into a loop. mouse dont work in that screen. I suspect the kid to have held the power button to restart the computer. I checked filesystem and unlocked  swap. any suggestions? Thanks in advance.
<jose> flyn4x4: just so you have a clue, your system is booting in safe graphic mode
<flyn4x4> jose: yes, but why ? i downloaded and installed that boot-repair and am going over the paste, but I am running off my usb installation right now... so it isnt telling me most of what I need to see. I am going to look at my syslinux.cfg file now.
<flyn4x4> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5944171/ but that is from my usb system not the system on sda5
<jose> flyn4x4: not sure.
<flyn4x4> what started all this is when I logout and leave the computer at the login screen if you want to shut the system down you can't.. yes you click the power button and choose shutdown but it wont turn the computer off
<flyn4x4> ver 13.04
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-08-04
<kailas> Hey guys I am a bit stuck on creating a new user, so when I attempt to adduser -uid X name. I get an error saying. The UID is not unique. I made sure I deleted the previous user with that id. I checked the shadow and the password it doesnt contain the previous user... Any help would be great
<holstein> i use.. sudo adduser
<holstein> kailas: what are you trying to do?
<kailas> ok i did try sudo adduser. The thing is I had a postgres user with the system uid 109. Now when I try to reinstall postgresql it gives me an error regarding the user id, which should be 109
<holstein> kailas: so, what are you trying to do?
<holstein> fix postgres? or add a user with a duplicate id#?
<kailas> I want to create a new user named postgres with the uid 109..
<kailas> ya so have a duplicate uid
<holstein> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-change-rename-user-name-id/
<holstein> !usermod
<holstein> !info usermod
<ubot93> Package usermod does not exist in raring
<holstein> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man8/usermod.8.html
<holstein> ^^ thats where i would start.. just make a user and try modifying til its what you need
<kailas> Awesome, thanks, I ll give that a shot. I m using 12.04, so I should be good...
<kailas> perfect
<r4y> Hello
<r4y> I want to ask a quick Ubuntu forums questions and then I will be on my way and gone
<r4y> I this link OK to use?: https://login.ubuntu.com/
<r4y> Is that link OK to use?
<r4y> Do I have to have Ubuntuone enabled under System, preferences, startup applications?, I don't use Ubuntuone
<r4y> I guess I should ask some other time then. Bye
<jose> wow, how impatient was that.
<jose> not even 5 mins
